# Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr gr&ouml;&szlig;ter Fehlkauf f&uuml;r den PC?



## System (18. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,667462


----------



## Fuffy (18. November 2008)

Mein größter Fehlkauf für den PC war "Stalker Shadows of Tschernobyl".
Es war sowas von verbuggt das ich nach einer Stunde aufgehört habe zu spielen und es verfrustet in die Ecke gelegt habe und selbst trotz (Fan)Patches nie wieder angerührt habe. Ruhe in deiner Zone, Stalker!


----------



## DarthSimon (18. November 2008)

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Hellgate London.
Erst war es maximal zur Hälfte fertig 
und später dann wurden die Server abgestellt


----------



## ShadowRAM (18. November 2008)

Mein größter Fehlkauf für den PC war ebenfalls Hellgate: London. Das war mit Abstand das mieseste Spiel, das vollkommen zu unrecht gehyped wurde. Und noch schlimmer: Lifetime Abo abgeschlossen. *würg*


----------



## G-Lord (18. November 2008)

Seltsamerweise hat Unreal 2 in der PCGames eine Wertung von 92 erhalten...


----------



## TrollGeier (18. November 2008)

Mein Größter Fehlkauf war zurecht Gothic 3^^


----------



## Coffi (18. November 2008)

Gab kaum was schlimmeres als "Enter the Matrix" von Shiny. Die Diskrepanz zwischen der Qualität der Filme (ok, v.a. Teil 1)  und dem absolut uninspirierten Spiel war himmelschreiend...


----------



## Aggr0w0lf (18. November 2008)

Meine Fehlkäufe:
Hellgate London und Spore >.<

FEAR fand ich spitze


----------



## WhisperingBlades (18. November 2008)

Fehlkäufe habe ich ne Menge gemacht, aber in letzterer Zeit fällt mir nur "Timeshift" ein. 

Nettes Design, abwechslungsreiche Umgebungen ... aber letztendlich ein mittelmäßig schlechter Half-Life 2 Klon. Zu viel ist auffallend einfach nur nur geklaut. Die Idee mit der Zeitmanipulation ist nicht neu aber man hätte viel, viel mehr draus machen können. Da reißt leider die kleine Handvoll Rätsel-Events, in denen man mal aus der Shooter Lethargie fallen und seinen Kopf benutzen muss um mit den Zeitmanipulationsfähigkeiten weiterzukommen, die Karre auch nicht mehr aus dem Sumpf. Schade, sehr sehr schade.
Endergebnis : einmal durchgespielt, mit den Achseln gezuckt ... und ab damit ganz nach hinten ins Regal. Vielleicht wandert es ja demnächst bei ebay rein ...


----------



## Neo79 (18. November 2008)

Age of Conan - ich dachte: endlich ein Online Rollenspiel für Erwachsene - in Wirklichkeit ist das Spiel absolut 
langweilig, unausgereift und voller Bugs, eine absolute Enttäuschung


----------



## HanFred (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

mir fallen spontan drei spiele ein:

- *Druuna - Morbus Gravis*: ich habe selten ein derart misslungenes interface angetroffen.
- *The Fall - Last Days Of Gaia*: verbuggt bis zum geht-nicht-mehr. und die steuerung hat mir auch nicht gepasst.
- *Die 3 Wünsche des Dr. Khotabich*: schrott par excellence.


----------



## Zubunapy (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Der größte Fehlkauf für den PC ist der PC ansich. 1000e Euronen für eine Maschine, die nichtmal bis 2 zählen kann (wenn auch rasend schnell) 

Nein, im Ernst. Mein größter Fehlkauf dürfte wohl Quark 4 in der deutschen Version gewesen sein. Ich hab nicht kapiert, worum es in dem Spiel geht, bis ich die englische Version zoggen konnte.


----------



## Sword (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

"Stalker Shadows of Tschernobyl"

Das Scenario, die Atmosphäre und Rollenspielelemente haben mich damals zum Kauf animiert. Die enorme Menge an Bugs wurden allerdings schnell zum Nervfaktor. Nach einigen Patches konnte man seine Savegames nicht mehr nutzen und musste neu anfangen. Danach kamen einige Fan-Mods raus die das Spiel aufgewertet haben, allerdings mit weiteren Patches nicht funktionierten. Und so wurde der Absturz beim Levelwechsel zum roten Wald, der gleich alle Savegames mit zerstörte zum Killer für dieses Spiel. Selbst der Support hat nie geantwortet. Stalker Clear Sky habe ich auch aus diesem Grund im Regal stehen lassen. Zu recht wie sich ebenfals herausstellte.


----------



## AWYN (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Command & Conquer 3 - Tiberium Wars! sogar die Kane Edition... was mich da bloß geritten hat. als echter Generals fanatiker war das für mich der absolut schlimmste fehlkauf und auch der schmerzhafteste.


----------



## icemann02 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war ganz klar FarCry2!  wurde hochgejubelt, habs gekauft und naja man darf es halt nich mit FarCry vergleichen! Die Story verläuft sich im Sand, die Welt wirkt an vielen Punkten ähnlich bis gleich, Fraktionen haben keine Auswirkungen...
Schade dass ich 50 Euro dafür ausgegeben, und SecuRom kassiert habe. Das wars nicht wert.


----------



## Donatell (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ganz ehrlich?
Ich ärgere mich immer noch über meinen Kauf der GeForce 8800 GTX !
Da hatte man lange Zeit gesprochen das Sie am Ende mit  Schnelligkeit sind, und es tat sich monatelang nichts ausser die Ultra. Also hab ich Sie mir geholt und 420 Euro hingeblättert...
3 Wochen später fing es an. G260, G280 ATI und Geforce brachten eine neue nach der anderen raus, der Preis für die 8800 GTX fiel und fiel und kostet heute nur noch ca. 220 Euro.
Ausserdem ist die Leistung die die neuen Karten haben um ein vielfaches höher als die 8800 GTX, ich fühl mich seither ziemlich verarscht von GeForce.


----------



## Qu1cksh07 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Bei mir ist es "War Leaders: Clash of Nations". Das war eine saugute Idee, jedoch schlecht umgesetzt. Grafik war lame, KI hat das "I" nicht verdient, Performance katastrophal - falls man es geschafft hat das Spiel zu installieren. Bugs ohne Ende. Bedienung war ebenfalls sehr blöd gestaltet - falls man schon von der Total War Reihe was kopieren will dann auch bitte richtig.

Letzendlich habe ich das Spiel an den Händler wieder zurückgegeben. Ich sehe es nicht ein 50 Euro für etwas zu bezahlen was nicht mal ansatzweise läuft. Support war dabei auch mangelware - ich erinerre mich noch gesehen zu haben das man den Leuten die das Spiel bei Amazon schlecht bewertet haben mit einem Bann gedroht hat - einfach nur lächerlich. Für mich steht fest: Spiele von Enigma Studios bzw. The Games Company werden nie wieder sofort gekauft im Gegensatz zu z.b. Spielen von Blizzard, Ubisoft, Bioware etc.


----------



## CreechNB (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein erster Fehlkauf war wohl bislang auch mein größter: "Wheel of Time".

Hab es schon im Thread zur angekündigten Fortsetzung der Reihe geschrieben: die Spielwelt hat mich in keinster Weise angesprochen, die Waffen waren (für einen Ego - Shooter) ziemlich seltsam und eigentlich sagte mir keine wirklich zu, grafisch war es damals State of the Art, aber leider im Stil viel zu kalt und leer und schlussendlich habe ich es nicht geschafft der Story zu folgen, auch wenn sie eigentlich nicht zu kompliziert war, nur seltsam erzählt.

Ich habe bis heute zwar noch viel mehr Fehlkäufe getätigt, aber für keines davon habe ich den Vollpreis gezahlt, somit ist Wheel of Time bis heute meine Nummer 1! Um weiter vor teuren Fehlkäufen gefeit zu sein muss ich jetzt auf Holz klopfen, oder?


----------



## saubermann666 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Im letzten Jahr gab es zwei Fehlkäufe bei mir:
Zum einen X3,  was ich ein paar Tage gespielt habe und (trotz vorranschreiten einiger Levels) immer noch nicht geblickt habe. Irgendwie hab ich mir was anderes Vorgestellt,  vor allem weniger komplizierter Aufbau und die etwas seltsame Steuerung. Zumindest ich konnte mich nicht damit anfreunden. Also ab in den Schrank damit.

Und dann, was mich fast noch mehr geärgert hat, F.E.A.R. (natürlich Ultimate Edition) Allerdings nicht aus den genannten Gründen, sondern für mich war das Spiel zu gut. Im 4. Level konnte ich dank einem flackernden Licht, welches mir zuviel Angst gemacht hat, nicht mehr weiterspielen.
Ja, das ist peinlich, aber diese Beichte musste mal raus. Jetzt gehts mir besser.


----------



## anjuna80 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Bioshock

Hab das Spiel ein Stündchen gespielt, aber Setting, Waffen, diese Spezialfähigkeiten, Gegner....alles hat mir nicht gefallen. Und ich bin eigentlich Shooter-Fan


----------



## Nosi11 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Gothic 3

brauch man glaub ich nicht mehr zu erklären.


stalker:shadows of chernobyl

hätte wirklich ein spiel mit einer tollen atmosphäre werden können. aber die vielen bugs haben es einfach nur total nervig gemacht. open world ist auch anders.außerdem konnte ich mit der story nicht viel anfangen.

farcry2
geniale grafik, visuell alles richtig gemacht und dann sowas. ich kann einfach nicht verstehn wie ein technisch so hochwertiges spiel ein so beschissenes gameplay haben kann.


----------



## Hannibal89 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war wohl mein gesamter Rechner, ich hab ihn ca. 1 Jahr währendessen ist mir die Festplatte kaputtgegangen, die Grafikkarte 2x also dass er seit ca. 2,5 Monaten nicht mehr lief..... und jetzt wäre ich froh wenn ich das Geld noch hätte..... und Spieletechnisch hab ich sowieso des öfteren mal in die Vollen gelangt, dazu zähl ich unter anderem Söldner, Gothic III und noch ein paar Spiele die eher zum Testen der Geduld des Spielers zu gebrauchen waren als für ihren eigentlichen Zweck!


----------



## Farragut (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Donatell am 18.11.2008 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich?
> Ich ärgere mich immer noch über meinen Kauf der GeForce 8800 GTX !
> Da hatte man lange Zeit gesprochen das Sie am Ende mit  Schnelligkeit sind, und es tat sich monatelang nichts ausser die Ultra. Also hab ich Sie mir geholt und 420 Euro hingeblättert...
> 3 Wochen später fing es an. G260, G280 ATI und Geforce brachten eine neue nach der anderen raus, der Preis für die 8800 GTX fiel und fiel und kostet heute nur noch ca. 220 Euro.
> Ausserdem ist die Leistung die die neuen Karten haben um ein vielfaches höher als die 8800 GTX, ich fühl mich seither ziemlich verarscht von GeForce.




1. was ist das für eine sprache die du sprichst?
2. von geforce verarscht fühlen...du meinst von nvidia oder?
3. wenn nach ein paar wochen deines kaufes der 88gtx die 200er serie rauskam, hast du aber sehr sehr lange überlegt dir eine 88er zu kaufen...zu der zeit gabs ja schon die 88er refresh karten mit sehr guter leistung u fast dem halben preis einer gtx...

also alles im allen, hast du dich kaum informiert und dann das faslche schon veraltete produkt gekauft und schiebst nun die schuld auf den hersteller....

BTT: meine größte Enttäuschung war Gothic3 und das hab ich mir nur wegen der Empfehlung der PCG gekauft, danke nochmal Redaktion!


----------



## Zubunapy (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Farragut am 18.11.2008 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. was ist das für eine sprache die du sprichst?



Es ist definitv besseres Deutsch, als man es hier häufig lesen muss. Ich weiß nicht, was jetzt dein Problem war  Ich kann alles verstehen, was erschreibt.


----------



## Anthile (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Das war damals Unreal 2, mit kräftiger Hilfe von PCGames, die dem Spiel eine satte 92er-Wertung gaben. Aber wie man sieht, hat sich nicht viel geändert an dem Trend, Shootern ein paar Punkte mehr zu geben - und seien sie noch so durchschnittlich.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Akte Europa- Damals zur Zeit von Command & Conquer gabs ja massenweise Strategiespiele die versucht haben auf der Welle mit zu schwimmen. Viel zu kompliziert, viel zu schwer. Nach 3 Stunden frustriert in die Ecke geworfen.


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war die Sims 2. Nach dem ersten Teil und seinen tausend Add Ons wollte ich doch auch mal diesen tollen Suchtfaktor kennenlernen. Wie sich herausstellte macht mich dieses Spiel agressiv und wahnsinnig. Hausaufgaben machen, Essen kochen, schlafen, baden... Ich bin fast durchgedreht. Bei mir erzeugt dieses Spiel nur Stress und stark erhöhten Puls.


----------



## s1ro (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ganz klar dieses Jahr: Age of Conan...

Nicht im Ansatz fertig....


----------



## Zwiewy (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war eindeutig Black & White.

Hatte für die damaligen Verhältnisse ne schöne Grafik, war aber vom Inhalt grottig. Naja, ich habs wohl drei Stunden gespielt und danach nie wieder.
PC Games hatte damals nen riesigen Hype um das Spiel gemacht. Tagebücher vom Entwickler, Previews ohne Ende,.... Resultat: ne bombastische Wertung (musste ja...). De facto ist der Schuss allerdings voll nach hinten gegangen. Habe bisher auch nur negative Bewertungen gehört/gelesen.
Zum Glück hat PCG dazugelernt und es bei Black & White 2 etwas ruhiger angehen lassen.


----------



## Brokensword (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Hellgate London

Tja von nem richtigen Kauf kann man hier nicht reden, da man das Spiel kostenlos bekommen hat, wenn man sich Crysis gekauft hat
Anfangs wars nicht schlecht, weil ich des mit meinem Clan zusammengespielt haben, aber dann kam diese Abonnenten Bevorzugung bzw. dass die neue Welten und Items bekommen haben und die nicht Abonnenten konnten da allein durch die Gegend ziehen, weil man nicht in die anderen Gebiete kann
so kam nur wenig bis gar keine Lust zum weiterspielen, so dass ich irgendwann aufgehört hab
meine Clan Leute haben aber weitergespielt und weinen jetzt schon dem Spiel nach, weil angeblich die Server abgestellt werden

Far Cry 2

Das Spiel hab ich für nen Kumpel gekauft und obwohl dieser schon alles mögliche probiert hat, hat ers nicht geschafft es zu spielen XD
Angefangen bei Installationsproblemen über Abstürze und Bluescreens, weiter wie Spiel Starten kommt er nicht */Crysis läuft perfekt */
ich hab das Game von ihm ausgeliehen und bei mir ausprobiert und bei mir gehts
und ich muss sagen, dass er und alle anderen die es nicht spielen können, nichts verpassen
ich hab  1 Schuss gebraucht um eine Hauptmission abzuschließen, aber ungefähr  40 Minuten um die Quest zu bekommen und zur Quest zu fahren und ich glaub den Grund dafür kennen wir alle >> Die gegnerischen Wachposten, die immer wieder spawnen << Meiner Meinung nach, war das pure Absicht von den Entwicklern um die Spieldauer in die Länge zu ziehen
ab und zu machst zwar Fun, aber ab und zu ist nochlange nicht genug um das Game gut zu bewerten


----------



## Safferezunft (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

 Da fällt mir ein gaaaaaaaaanz, ganz altes Spiel ein, dass ich vor etwa 10 Jahren o.Ä. gekauft habe: Eastern Front! Ein, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel, das man sogar zu 2t an einem Computer (laut Packung) zocken konnte. Das Problem war, dass wir zu 2t nicht hinter das Geheimnis der Steuerung kamen, und so nach ca. 1.5h probieren das Teil in eine Ecke stellten und nie mehr hervorholten.


----------



## burningbyte (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Wenn ich mich für einen der zahlreichen Fehlkäufe entscheiden müsste würde ich sagen war das Inferno the Odyssey continues von Ocean Software..  Als Fan von Space-Shootern ala Wing Commander, Privateer, war dieses Spiel absolut mies und nach wenigen Minuten schon nervtötend. Die Steuerung war ebenfalls übel. Ich weiss gar nicht warum das Spiel damals so hohe Wertungen bekam.


----------



## Jojoselavi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

zuerst mal muss ich Herrn Thöing widersprechen. Unreal 2 ist für mich einer der besten Shooter der letzten Jahre.
Mein größter Fehlkauf? Keine Ahnung. Ich kaufe eigentlich nur gute Spiele, von daher ist ein Fehlkauf von vorneherein ausgeschlossen   
vielleicht aber sogar Crysis, da hab ich den MP-Modus nicht mal ausprobiert. Aber nicht falsch verstehen: Crysis ist ein toller Shooter!


----------



## Anthile (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ich bin nicht Herr Thöing, ich bin nur sein Zweitnick.


----------



## DocFraggle (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Far Cry 2... hab noch nie ein langweiligeres Spiel gespielt...

Und bin übrigens SEHR enttäuscht vom Test in der letzten PC Games Ausgabe, nach dem ich mir gedacht hab, naja, wird schon passen! Und dann sowas...


----------



## BurningCat (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Meiner war definitiv Far Cry 2:
Irgendwie kommt mir alles viel zu überdimesioniert vor ( nicht die map an sich, sondern die gegenstände und landschaften)
Außerdem nerven, wie schon oft gesagt wurde, die Außenposten.
Die langen fahrtwege sind auch auf die dauern nervig.
Ein Schnellreisesystem würde das wesentlich vereinfachen.

Vielleicht spiel ich es durch wenn ein anständiger Patch released wurde.


----------



## hornboy (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

meine größten fehlkäufe:
Far cry 2 (einfach nur schlecht)
Stalker Clear sky (zuuu verbugged; hab nach 30 min aufgegeben)
Rainbow Six Vegas 2 (auch schlecht)


----------



## ForgottenRealm (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Bei mir warens nen haufen Fehlkäufe, vor allem ältere Spiele.

Microsoft Combat Flight Simulator
Daikatana   
Deus Ex - Konnte mich nie damit anfreunden, zumal die Grafik der letzte Mist war.
Die Siedler 4 - Nach 10 Minuten wieder deinstalliert und nie wieder gespielt, einfach nur langweilig.
Monkey Island 4 - Steuerung total verhauen.
Hitman 1 - Siehe Monkey Island.
Microsoft Motocross Madness 1+2 / Midtown Madness 1+2 - Langeweile pur.
Quake 4 - Monotones Leveldesign, absolut belanglose Story (Dt.)
Re-Volt - Schwammige Steuerung, an sonsten ganz ok.
Shadow Man - Auf dem N64 gut gewesen, aber auf PC siehe Monkey Island.
Sim City 3000 - CD rennt im Laufwerk andauernd auf 100%, zumindest wars damals so. Unspielbar bei der Lautstärke.
Star Wars -
Rouge Squadron - Langweilig ohne ende.
Epi 1. The Phantom Menace - Siehe Monkey Island.
Episode 1 Racer: Siehe Monkey Island.
X-Ring Alliance: Total überladene Tastaturbelegungen.
Tomb Raider 1-3 - Grauenvolle Grafik (habs einfach zu spät gekauft, da wars veraltet) und schlechte Steuerung.

F1 2001
Hellgate London - Zu langweilig auf dauer, dauert einfach viel zu lange bis man endlich durch ist, grauenvoller Online Modus.
NFS Carbon - Schwankender schwierigkeitsgrad, andauernde Abstürze.
Undying - Langweilige Umgebung und Waffen.
UT2003 - 2 Monate später hab ich mir 2004 geholt.


Grob überschlagen hab ich über 1000€ für Spiele ausgegeben, die ich eigendlich nie gespielt hab.


----------



## Smuggler (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Also ich kann mich noch erinnern das ich mal total heiß auf B.O.S war...
Nach dem ich mich durch den ersten Abschnitt gequält hab, hab ich dann anfang des Zweiten das Spiel beendet und deistalliert und mich geärgert das ich 50 Euro dafür bezahlt hab.

Star Wars Galaxys hab ich mir genau zu dem Zeitpunkt gekauft als das N.G.E aufgespielt wurde... da brauch ich ja nicht witer was zu sagen ^^


----------



## snowman1978 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter fehlkauf der letzten Zeit war Assassin´s Creed haste eine Mission gemacht haste alle gesehen man kommt sich vor wie bei Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier immer und immer und immer wieder das selbe.


----------



## GorrestFump (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Dieses Jahr bisher auf jeden Fall Far Cry 2.
Vollmundige Versprechen durch Entwickler, herausragende Previews, das jubelhochjauchzende frühe PC Games Review und die schönen Erfahrungen mit dem ersten Teil überredeten mich zum Kauf.

Was bietet das Spiel?
*tolle Grafik, an der man sich jedoch sehr schnell satt sieht, denn...
*...die Landschaft ist stets das gleiche Einerlei auf den langen und langwierigen Wegen zu den...
*...öden Missionen mit immer dem gleichen Ablauf und dummen Gegnern, die....
*...jegliche Atmopshäre zerstören, denn...
*...auch Story und Bezug zum Setting sind nur Mangelhaft gegeben

Was bleibt:
* ein solider, aber repetitiver, schnell langweilig werdender Shooter ohne jeglichen Zusammenhang zum Vorgänger (außer der Name)
* eine zu hohe PCG_RHorn Wertung (ich will hier nicht um einzelne Prozentpunkte streiten, jedoch wird's ganz einfach qualitativ eine Klasse zu hoch eingestuft)


----------



## Safferezunft (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				ForgottenRealm am 18.11.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Star Wars - Rouge Squadron - Langweilig ohne ende.


WAAAAS?   Das Game habe ich vor-und zurück, dann nochmals, dann jede Mission einzeln, dann so schnell wie möglich, dann mit möglichst hoher Schussgenauigkeit, dann mit möglichst wenigen Verlusten durchgespielt! Unglaublich viel Spass gemacht!   Schon krass, wie verscheiden Geschmäcker sein können.
Aber mich erstaunt schon, was für Spiele hier als "grösster Fehlkauf" aller Zeiten angegeben werden. Ein FC2? Kann nur einer sagen, der erst seit 1,2 Jahren spielt. Ich habs auch gekauft, ja. Ich habs auch nicht durch, nein. Und ja, ich war auch enttäuscht. Aber der grösste Fehlkauf? Niemals! Immerhin hats nette Ideen drin, die Grafik ist sehr schön und die KI hat gute Ansätze (!). Die Sounds sind auch gut gelungen, das Feuer nicht vergessen. 
Aber eben, vllt wieder Geschmackssache.


----------



## frozenferret (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war definitiv "Söldner"!!!!
Fehler ohne ende, ne menge Patches, die manches ausbügelten, vieles verschlimmbesserten und einige neue Baustellen aufrissen.

Platz 2 wäre bei mir dann leider Armed Assault. Hatte ja gehofft das es endlich ein adäquater OFP-Nachfolger sei, weolches ich absolut geliebt habe und auch noch liebe, aber was da geboten wurde war wirklich mickerig: 
Eine RIIIEEEESENinsel, aber nur sehr wenige Missionen, dafür zum ausgleich Grottenschwer, hübsche Grafik, aber dafür die Fahrzeugsteuerungen mehr als nur gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Und über das Add-On will ich lieber nicht reden:  Da hat der Schwierigkeitsgrad im gegensatz zum Hauptprogramm meiner Meinung nach nochmal um 200-300% zugelegt.
Ich bin bisher immer noch am verzweifeln da ich das erste Level nicht schaffe. Ausserdem ist die Missionsbeschreibung arg kümmerlich geraten.


----------



## Safferezunft (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				GorrestFump am 18.11.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> * eine zu hohe PCG_RHorn Wertung


Horn zu kritisieren scheint in Mode zu sein.


----------



## Nosi11 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

schon seltsam wie ein spiel dass hier gerade auf platz 1 der fehlkauftopliste liegt 89% kriegt.
ich könnte die fahrzeiten und wachposten sogar verkraften, wenn danach eine schöne mission auf mich warten würde. aber ne stunde fahren um 2 schüsse abzufeuern geht nicht. zu den tollen story-missionen von denen im test die rede war bin ich leider nicht gekommen. hab mich dann in im postapokalyptischen new york wohler gefühlt als in afrika


----------



## akart (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

-FEAR 
-FARCRY 2 (das hiiin und heeeer der missionen nervt total ,habs deinst.)ANDERS MACHEN İST NİCHT İMMER GUT
-STALKER (ZU VİEL GEQUATSCHE VON MİSSİON ZU MİSSİON NACH 20 MİN DEİNST.)
-HELLGATE LONDON


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Gothic 3 führt die Liste bei mir an. 

Dann kommt Spore als langweiligstes, einfachstes und seichtestes Spiel, wofür ich jemals Geld bezahlt habe. Schrecklich! Anspruchslos! Spore! Dafür sollte ich meinen Kopf gegen eine Wand schlagen, immer noch. Nie wieder Hype-Spiele vorbestellen.


----------



## Mandavar (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Momentan ganz oben auf der Liste der großzügigen Spenden an Entwickler, die es nicht verdient haben steht *trommelwirbel*

Age of Conan - Hyborian Adventures!

-Kaufpreis eines lange erwarteten MMO-Hits: 49,95€
-2 Monate bezahlen, um zu gucken, ob es doch noch wird: 30€

-Der Moment, in dem man bemerkt, dass man simpel verarscht wurde: Unbezahlbar... ^^


----------



## smooth1980 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

BOILING POINT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GorrestFump (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Safferezunft am 18.11.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 18.11.2008 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja scheint es, jedoch gehe ich hier nicht mit der Mode, sondern mit meinen vergleichenden Erfahrungen, deswegen ist Kritik aus meiner Sicht hier angebracht.

Bin Herrn Horn für sein COD 5 - Review jedoch dankbar, hab die Finger davon gelassen und das ist gut so.
Einige Freunde von mir haben aus treue zur Serie zugegriffen und sind zumindest vom SP stark enttäuscht.


----------



## Mothman (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ich habe leider schon etliche Fehlkäufe in meiner Spieler-Laufbahn getätigt. 

Mein erster Fehlkauf
Sim Life
Fehlkauf deshalb, weil ich damals in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn und durch meinen Mangel an Computer-Wissen zugeschlagen habe, ohne sicher zu gehen, dass mein PC auch die Systemanforderungen erfüllt. Das hatte er nämlich nicht. Da ich damals aber keien Ahnung hatte, habe ich ewig probiert das Spiel zum Laufen zu bringen. Logischerweise erfolglos. Ich habe Sim Life dann erst ca. 1 Jahr später spielen können, da ich dann aufgerüstet hatte. 
Also ein selbstverschuldeter Fehlkauf, den man dem Spiel selbst nicht negativ anrechnen kann. War aber dennoch ein Fehlkauf.

Mein bitterster Fehlkauf
Armed Assault
Als großer Operation Flashpoint-Fan hatte ich mich natürlich total auf AA gefreut. 
Das Spiel hat mich dann aber extrem enttäuscht. Irgendwie wollte das Flashpoint-Feeling nicht aufkommen und die Steuerung war furchtbar. 
Ich glaube das war ein klassischer Fall von "zu viel Vorfreude".

Mein aktuellster Fehlkauf
Spore
Nachdem ich mich bis in die vierte Phase gequält hatte, habe ich bemerkt, dass mir der Editor alleine auch gereicht hätte. 
Spore habe ich einmal angespielt und dann von meinem PC und aus meinem Herzen verbannt.


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

spontan fallen mir da 2 ältere titel ein:

-unreal 2 
selbst für nur 10 € wars der komplette reinfall.
u2 ist vermutlich der langweiligste schooter, der jemals das licht der welt erblickt hat

-nolf 2
ja nolf2! 
nach dem grossartigen vrogänger war ich ziemlich enntäuscht von teil2.
warum, weiss ich gar nicht mehr so genau, allerdings hab ichs bis heute nicht mal durchgespielt.

(forts. folgt vielleicht)


----------



## cosmo76 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehleinkauf war Ultima IX:Ascension. 
Eine für Ultima Verhältnisse sterile,leblose Welt und viele Bugs
brachten mich dazu, das Spiel nach ein paar Stunden zu deinstallieren.
Ein unwürdiger Abschluss einer ansonsten großartigen Serie.


----------



## nea (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Hmm, das ist wirklich schwer zu sagen. Also "Fehlkauf" ist so ne Sache. "Enttäuschung" triffts vielleicht eher bei einigen Spielen, denn mir persönlich hat z.B. Daikatana irgendwie Spaß gemacht ^^

Aber enttäuscht wurde ich da schon öfters:
- Deus Ex 2 (die "2" im Namen lass ich ja noch durchgehen, aber mit "Deus Ex" hatte das wenig zu tun)
- Black & White (sicherlich, weil ich, wie wahrscheinlich viele, etwas ganz anderes und gewaltigeres erwartet haben)
- Urban Runner (denn ich lieb(t)e FMV Spiele, aber Urban Runner war einfach zu kurz, langweilig, einfach und war überhyped [wenn man das so nennen kann])
- Syndicate Wars (Man, war DAS eine Enttäuschung)
- Magic Carpet (Ich verstehe nicht was die Leute daran mochten)
- Hi-Octane (kein Kommentar)
- Wing Commander 5 (Ok, es war nicht schlecht, aber kein 3 oder 4)
- Privateer 2 (Ich mochte es SEHR gerne sogar, jedoch war es leider kein Privateer im eigentlichen Sinne)
- It came from the Desert (Mein damaliges absolutes Lieblingspiel... nur war mein Englisch da nicht so gut, so dass das Spiel auf Grund des fehlenden Verstehens irgendwie komisch war ^^')
- Descent 3 (Das ist kein Jim Beam!)

Ach, es ist schwer das so zu betiteln, da für mich persönlich einfach der subjektive Effekt vorherrscht "Damals war alles besser!". Bei der Masse Allgemein an Spielen heute und der Tatsache, dass man nun sich eben anfängt zu wiederholen und Elemente langweilig werden, gefallen mir heute wesentlich weniger Spiele, die ich dann aber auf Grund von Videotheken, PC Games ^^ etc pp nicht kaufe. Damals hab ich nahezu alles gekauft und ich konnte eigentlich fast allem etwas abgewinnen (ja, selbst Hi-Octane, wenns denn lief oder den ganzen Star Trek Spielen, die ich irgendwie trotzdem bis zur Vergasung spielte).

Wenn ich mich denn dann wirklich festlegen müsste, ich denke ich würde bei Monkey Island 4 stehen bleiben, denn für mich war das nicht nur ein schlechtes Spiel, es war das Ende einer Serie und eines Genres für eine gewisse Zeit.


----------



## sickBoy82 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

MIt großem Abstand:  1.) Alone in the Dark

So viele gute Ideen, aber leider über die Komplette Spieldauer von der Steuerung nahe an der Unspielbarkeit. Man kann einfach nicht ins Spiel eintauchen, da die STeuerung eine Barriere zwischen Spieler und Figur darstellt was einem Todesurteil für den Spielspass gleichkommt. Zudem enttäuscht die Story gegen Ende, die Auflösung macht keinen Sinn und viele der Dialoge sind einfach schlecht geschrieben (auch im ansonsten gut vertonetn englischen Original). Ich hasse dieses Spiel (und ja die Wertung verzeihe ich euch auch in 5 Jahren nicht )

Follow Up: 2.) Splinte Cell: Double Agent

Die ersten drei Teile waren an Genialität nicht zu überbieten. Teil vier war eine herbe Enttäuschng, viel zu kurz, zu leicht zu uninspiriert. Das Vertrauensprinzip war spielerisch bis auf einige wenige Scriptsequenzen irrelevant. Zudem sah das Spiel auf dem PC deutlich schlechter aus, als in der zeitgleich erschienenen 360-Fassung.

Mehr oder weniger entäuschend:

Hellgeate Lonon & Age of Conan, ich hatte mit beiden einige nette Stunden Spielspass, fast mehr, als mit den meisten Singleplayer Games. Aber letztendlich sind beide zu recht untergegangen, beide aus dem selben Grund, zu wenig zu tun, zu viel was nicht funzt wie es sollte...


----------



## RobertHorn (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Safferezunft am 18.11.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 18.11.2008 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Das muss das Boot abkönnen!"


----------



## DrUnK3n (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Bet On Soldier
Hat ja damals auf der Games Convention den Award als bestes Game gewonnen, dachte da kann man nichts falsch mit machen. Hab aber noch nie sowas langweiliges und verbuggtes gespielt... Support gab's auch keinen.
Eine Stunde Singplayer durchgehalten und eine im Multiplayer dann hab ich es nie wieder gestartet, schade um's Geld


----------



## Flieger666 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Das allerschlimmste was ich je gespielt bzw. gekauft habe war Fair Strike. Habs nochmals öfters versucht
aber das ganze Spiel war so mies da hat mein keine 10 Min durchgehalten.


----------



## Dilopho (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Jedi Knight 2 und Jedi Academy -> Schlechte Fortsetzungen vom sehr guten ersten Teil

Black&White -> Ein Spiel das gehypt wurde und noch langweiliger ist, gibts wohl nicht

Loki -> Vom Design her grottenschlecht und sehr fehlerhaft


----------



## bumi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Meine drei grössten Fehlkäufe meiner Zockerkarriere:

- Black & White
Das Spielprinzip klang echt interessant. Ziehe deine eigene Kreatur auf, lass diese für dich arbeiten, werde vergöttert, sei böse oder gut, tu was du willst. Bewahrheitet hat sich davon kaum etwas. Häuser zerstören oder aufbauen, Bevölkerung töten oder verhätscheln - das waren im Grunde alle spielerischen Freiheiten die man hatte. Die Quests waren teilweise recht amüsant, aber das Prinzip irgendwie total lahm und wie schon angedeutet ohne wirkliche Handlungsfreiheit. Das Aufziehen der Kampfkuh war zu Beginn ja spassig, aber dass die Viecher so strunzdumm sein würden, hätte ich mir nicht im Traum gedacht. Tausend mal konnte ich ihr sagen, sie soll keine Menschen fressen - sie tat jedoch nur was sie wollte. KI? Fehlanzeige...

- Gilbert Goodmate
Ein Adventure der alten Schule sollte es werden, mit netter Comicgrafik und tollen Rätseln, sowie einer ordentlichen Portion Humor. Dumm nur, dass sowohl die Hintergründe sowie die Charaktere grob verpixelt dargestellt waren, die Animationen waren abgehackt und unter aller Sau, die Sprecher zum Grossteil eher unmotiviert und langweilig, der Humor eher bemüht denn wirklich lustig und die Story verdient sich ebenfalls keinen Lorbeerkranz. Alles in allem das wohl langweiligste Adventure das ich je gespielt hab.

- Baldurs Gate
Ja, viele würden mich dafür gerne schlagen - aber ich mag das Spiel einfach nicht. Voller Vorfreude hab ich mir die grosse Box mitsamt AddOn besorgt und sogleich installiert. Doch dann folgte die Ernüchterung: die Grafik war ansich hübsch, jedoch bei weitem zu steril. Mit dem Kampfsystem konnte ich mich anfreunden, jedoch nicht damit, dass man als Einzelkämpfer nicht den Hauch einer Chance hatte - und für Partyrollenspiele bin ich irgendwie nicht geschaffen. Hinzu kam die grauenvolle deutsche Sprachausgabe, sofern vorhanden. Denn Textwüsten mag ich ebenso wenig. Mir war das Spiel insgesamt einfach viel zu trocken


----------



## clanforce (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein, mit Abstand, größter Fehlkauf war Armed Assault. Im Gegensatz zu Operation Flashpoint war es sehr enttäuschend. Spielt das eigentlich noch jemand??? *lol*


----------



## Silvos (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Also ich kann mich Zwiewy nur anschließen, mein mit weitem Abstand größter Fehlkauf war
"Black & White"! Ich fand es so langweilig und schlecht umgesetzt, dass ich über die erste Insel nicht hinausgespielt habe. Unmöglich war insbesondere diese Mausgestensteuerung. Und dann die Erziehung meines Viechs: Ich konnte es noch so sehr bestrafen/loben, es hat nie getan, was ich ihm beizubringen versucht habe. Aber das Allerschlimmste war die bescheuerte Leine, die das Tierchen im Zaum halten sollte. Selbst bei extrem kurzer Leine konnte ich mein Tier nicht aus den Augen lassen, ohne dass es im Dorf für absolutes Chaos gesorgt hat. Seit diesem Fehlkauf habe ich nie wieder ein Molyneux- Spiel auch nur ausprobiert!


----------



## stawacz79 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Meine Zwei größten Fehlkäufe der letzten Zeit waren,Sacred2(viel zu verbugt und beschissene Performance) und Mercenaries2(welches anfangs garnicht lief und später einfach nur schlecht war)


----------



## Reen1982 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Hellgate - London.... (verdammte rosarote - Diablo-2 - Macher - Brille)....


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein erster Fehlkauf war damals Outpost.
Das Teil war sowas von unfertig. 
Ich glaub das war wirklich eines der ersten Games, das so bugverseucht auf den Markt kam.
Dazu wurden, glaub ich, noch Features auf der Verpackung versprochen, die es im Game" gar nicht gab.
- http://www.thelegacy.de/Museum/4995/

Lustiger Kommentar
_Was habt ihr?
Das Spiel wurde doch damals nur in den Verhältnissen ausgeliefert, wie es heute mittl. bei fast jeder Neuerscheinung schon Standard ist _

Hab das Game aber immer noch in meiner Sammlung


----------



## stawacz79 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

An die Redaktion!!

Wie wärs denn mal mit nem Thread wo wir die besten Spiele(je nach Genre)der letzten Jahre zum Besten geben dürfen,quasi als Gegenstück zu diesem hier,wär auch mal ganz interessant umd die ganzen Geschmäcker zu begutachten.


----------



## ziegenbock (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

mein größter fehlkauf war might and magic IX. nachdem ich mit den teilen VI - VIII mehrere hundert stunden verbracht habe, wurde es beim letzten teil von stunde zu stunde immer schlimmer.

sachen im spiel, die nicht funktioniert haben und (haupt)missionen, die man  nicht abschließen kann, können einen den spaß ganz schön verderben.

sacred 2 könnte auch ein fehlkauf werden, wenn nicht bald ein paar patches erscheinen. ich kann maximal ne halbe stunde am stück spielen, bevor das spiel abstürzt. vom vernünftigen onlinespielen ganz zu schweigen.

klarer fall von viel zu früh gekauft.


----------



## Michus2 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Also mein grösster Fehlkauf war damals "Ford-Racing". Das Spiel hatte für damalige Verhältnisse top Grafik, nur die Steuerung war der allergrösste Mist. Ich hab das Spiel vielleicht 15 Minuten gespielt dann ist es in die Ecke geflogen weil es mir zu doof wurde. Seitdem probiere ich vorher immmer eine Demoversion aus.


----------



## Rooof12 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Domino-Day...


----------



## DaRobertus (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Timeshift. Habe mir wirklich viel mehr von diese mShooter erhoft. Er hat mir von Anfang an überhaupt nicht gefallen. zum Glück konnte ich das Spiel im Laden zurückgeben^^


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				McDrake am 18.11.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein erster Fehlkauf war damals Outpost.
> Das Teil war sowas von unfertig.
> Ich glaub das war wirklich eines der ersten Games, das so bugverseucht auf den Markt kam.
> Dazu wurden, glaub ich, noch Features auf der Verpackung versprochen, die es im Game" gar nicht gab.
> ...




oh ja- outpost....einer der ersten grossen hypes, seit es pc- spiele gibt.
mit vorschusslorbeeren überschüttet, ob der tollen grafik und dann mit wertungen im bereich von 50% abgewatscht.


----------



## stockduck (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Assassins Creed

Das Spiel war Anfangs noch interessant und innovativ. Schon nach kurzer Zeit bemerkte ich, dass es immer der gleiche Ablauf ist.

Stadt erkunden, auf Türme klettern, Diebstahl begehen, ein paar Wachen umlegen, Fähnchen sammeln...

und dann wieder...

... Stadt erkunden, auf... *argh*

Einfach tod langweilig. Habe das Spiel nie fertig gespielt


----------



## tavrosffm (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

weil´s noch recht aktuell ist....mercenaries 2.<in allen belangen enttäuschend. 
gefolgt von far cry 2 <wird relativ schnell langweilig.


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ich muss dem Bioshock-Autor zustimmen. Mir ging es genauso. Gekauft - gespielt... gelangweilt. Setting fand ich klasse, aber das alleine hat nicht gereicht um es weiter zu spielen. Habe es dann ein Jahr liegen lassen und nochmal gespielt. 30 Minuten. Wieder abgebrochen. Komisch - ich weiss, dass es ein gutes Spiel ist - aber es gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. 

Der zweite große Fehlkauf war nun Far Cry 2. - Langweilig. Hübsch - aber - echt langweilig. Dann lieber lineares geballere. Hätte ich doch nur mein Geld in Fallout investiert 

Na ja. C'est la vie.


----------



## stawacz79 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				kRaNkEsKiNd am 18.11.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss dem Bioshock-Autor zustimmen. Mir ging es genauso. Gekauft - gespielt... gelangweilt. Setting fand ich klasse, aber das alleine hat nicht gereicht um es weiter zu spielen. Habe es dann ein Jahr liegen lassen und nochmal gespielt. 30 Minuten. Wieder abgebrochen. Komisch - ich weiss, dass es ein gutes Spiel ist - aber es gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Der zweite große Fehlkauf war nun Far Cry 2. - Langweilig. Hübsch - aber - echt langweilig. Dann lieber lineares geballere. Hätte ich doch nur mein Geld in Fallout investiert
> 
> Na ja. C'est la vie.




Ich weiß garnich was ihr mit Bioshock habt  
eines der größten Werke der letzten Jahre.Das grenzt schon an Gotteslästerung


----------



## Leeon (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Frontlines Fuel of War. Als alter Battlefield Veteran war ich verwundert das man ein gutes Konzept so schlecht presentieren konnte. Absolut unspielbar. Trotz Top PC. Waffen sehr schlecht balanced,
Serverbrowser auch nach Patch absolut müll, und junge haben die Server gelaggt. Und wie das Spiel gecoded wurde, darüber wollen wir garned erst reden.


----------



## March20 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Definitiv Jams Bond: Ein Quantum Trost

Keine Ahnung warum ich mir das zulegt hab. Grafisch nicht schlecht. Auch das hechten von Deckung zu Deckung war toll.
Aber der Preis bei einer Spielzeit von unter 6 Stunden kann nur als Abzocke gesehen werden


----------



## Jojoselavi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Bonkic am 18.11.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> spontan fallen mir da 2 ältere titel ein:
> 
> -unreal 2
> selbst für nur 10 € wars der komplette reinfall.
> u2 ist vermutlich der langweiligste schooter, der jemals das licht der welt erblickt hat


wie unterschiedlich Meinungen doch sein können...für mich war Unreal 2 einfach nur genial und der beste Shooter 2003.
Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht, wieviele sich hier Far Cry 2 gekauft haben. Ich halte von der Vorbestellerei ja eh nix und warte in der Regel erste Meinungen ab.


----------



## p1andy (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

fehlkäufe gabs viele (schade ums geld..heul)  aber in der letzten zeit auf alle fälle war hellgate london hätte ich auch immer wieder das demo spielen können , wäre das gleiche gewesen . windchaser das demo war ok. aber das spiel... was für ein schrott , zu erwähnen wäre noch supreme commander - forged alliance der 1.teil war super jede rasse spiele sich anders und andere missionen aber den 2.teil hätte ich mir echt sparen können .aber der oberhammer war star trek-legacy abgesehen von den haufenweisen grafik fehlern war es unspielbar eine echte schande fürs star trek universum , größeren müll habe ich nie wieder gesehen . so ein spiel herauszubringen ist eine schande für alle spielehersteller !!!!


----------



## senrex (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

größter fehlkauf: sacred 2


----------



## SirThalys (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ich brauche nicht lange überlegen um "DUNGEON LORDS" ins Rennen zu schicken.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Genau genommen habe ich noch nie einen Fehlkauf getätigt. Der Grund dafür ist ganz simpel: Ich renne nicht am Releasetag in den Laden und greife blind ins Regal, sondern informiere mich bevor ich einen Vollpreistitel kaufe. Ich kann hier lediglich einige Spiele nennen, von denen ich enttäuscht war. Von Fehlkäufen kann man aber aus diversen Gründen nicht sprechen. Enttäuscht war ich von: 

Doom 3
Ein unglaublich langweiliges, anspruchsloses Ballerspiel. Technisch top, spielerisch hop. 
Kein Fehlkauf weil: ich es nicht gekauft sondern geschenkt bekommen habe. 

Syberia und Runaway
Zwei in meinen Augen ziemlich überbewertete Adventures mit teils schlimmem Rätseldesign. 
Kein Fehlkauf weil: beides Heftbeilagen von PCG und PCA waren. 

Path of Neo 
Im Grunde kein besonders schlechtes Spiel, aber die qualitativ katastrophalste Konsolenportierung die mir bisher untergekommen ist. 
Kein Fehlkauf weil: für einem lächerlich geringen Budgetpreis gekauft, bei dem man sich nun wirklich nicht beschweren kann. 

edit: Unreal 2 fand ich eigentlich ganz gut. Solide. Ich kann weder die übertrieben hohe Bewertung von PCG, noch die vielen Flames der Spieler verstehen. 

SSA


----------



## Odin333 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Bei mir gabs glaube ich nur 2, Stalker und Spore, ansonsten habe ich eigentlich immer Glück gehabt oder das Spiel vor dem Kauf getestet.


----------



## Nosi11 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 18.11.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau genommen habe ich noch nie einen Fehlkauf getätigt. Der Grund dafür ist ganz simpel: Ich renne nicht am Releasetag in den Laden und greife blind ins Regal, sondern informiere mich bevor ich einen Vollpreistitel kaufe.



das hast du ja glück. ich les auch meistens einen test vorher. die 89% haben mich leider nicht genug abgeschreckt. aber ehrlich gesagt hät ich farcry2 auch bei schlechterer wertung gekauft weil ich es wahrscheinlich nicht hätte glauben können dass man dieses spiel so verhunzt..

kane und lynch ist mir gerade noch eingefallen. ich fand das spiel zwar gar nicht schlecht. aber der spielspaß war nach nur 1 nachmittag zuende. das ideale spiel für in der videothek auszuleihen, aber nicht für im laden zu kaufen.


----------



## OutsiderXE (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Enter the Matrix: Total fehlerbehaftet, unmögliche Steuerung, zu kurz (wobei das im Nachhinein wohl doch gut war). Zusätzlich hat es noch etwas den Spannungseffekt zu Reloaded eher runter- als hochgetrieben weil viele coole Szenen ausm Film hier schon zu sehen sind.


----------



## Scifius (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war "Pax Romana", eine in Echtzeit ablaufende Simulation der römischen Republik inklusive Wahlen, Senatsintrigen, Feldzügen und Provinzverwaltung. Das Konzept des ziemlich komplexen Spiels war gut, aber leider war das Spiel völlig verbugt: Schon eine der Tutorialmissionen funktionierte nicht richtig, Armeen verschwanden einfach, und manche Szenarien ließen sich trotz Erfüllung sämtlicher Gewinnbedingungen nicht gewinnen. Obendrein wurden ständig haufenweise, inhaltlich meist völlig irrelevante (z. B. Auftreten von Piraterie in der Ostsee - als ob mich das in Italien interessieren würde) Nachrichten eingeblendet, die man alle einzeln wegklicken musste, um wieder spielen zu können, während das Spiel aber weiterlief, auch Pausieren war nicht möglich, ehe man nicht alles weggeklickt hatte. Angesichts der Unmengen von Nachrichten versäumte ich da so manche Wahltermine etc.
Ich war sehr geduldig, aber nach etwa 2 Wochen gab ich auf.


----------



## GorrestFump (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Einen hab ich noch:

Unreal Tournament 2003 - hab's in der Software-Pyramide mit 2004 verwechselt, aber erst bei der Installation festgestellt, dass ich das falsche mitgenommen habe 

Gespielt hab ich's 10min.


----------



## eXitus64 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

bet on soldier  !!! gleich nach release in der ce version gekauft^^  hätte ich mal die tests abgewartet *g*


----------



## SMB_Horny (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war eindeutig Crysis. Durch die Traumwertungen und coole Screenshots von halbfertigen Mods hab ichs dann doch nach Monaten des Veröffentlichungstermins zum Vollpreis gekauft aber das wars nicht wert. Anfangs ist das Spiel echt atemberaubend und es kommt die gleiche Freude wie bei FarCry auf. Aber die späteren Levels sind sowas von langweilig und die Fähigkeiten des Anzug braucht man kaum noch, dass man schnell die Lust am weiterzocken verliert. Und dafür dann 55Euro zu verlangen ist frech. Zumal 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf des Spiels von Crytek zu hören war, dass sie den Support einstellen - damit hat sichs dann auch mit weiteren Community-Projekten.


----------



## Nodhead (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2, ich dachte mir als alter Westwood Fanboy sogar noch, dass es im Add-On nicht schlimmer werden könnte. Ich wurde aber eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## agvoter (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Also mein größter Fehlkauf war Spider Man 3. Ka, wieso ich das damals gekauft habe. Die Missionen wiederholen sich immer und die Kameraführung ist fürn ****.


----------



## Sysiler (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Zu 100% Hellgate:London inklusive Lifetime Subscription. 120€ und jetzt wirds Anfang 2009 abgeschaltet...


----------



## silvanme (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

- Just cause (absolute Nr. 1)
- World In Flames
- FarCry2
- ProStreet

Es war noch nie einfacher einen Fehlkauf zu machen als heute! Eigentlich eine Sauerei, dass die Publisher solche Produkte verkaufen dürfen.

@SMB_Horny
Crysis und Crysis Warhead waren beide wohl sehr gelungene Titel! KI, Physik, Gameplay, Grafik und Story waren allesamt auf einem einigermassen  hohen Niveau. Wenn Du das nicht glaubst, dann Spiel doch mal World in Flames oder Just Cause! Also ich hatte meinen Spass damit...


----------



## flight19 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Also ich kann mich bei FAR CRY 2 nur anschließen.  Klar Afrika ist was neues, aber das reicht nicht.  Von der Story merkt man im Spiel gar nichts. Mir hat total die Motivation gefehlt es zu spielen und so musste ich mich ca 30std.  durch das spielen quälen.  Und von einer High End grafik für den pc sehen ich auch nicht so viel. Gras, Wasser, Himmel, Menschen und Steine hat man auch schon besser gesehen. Sand und Vegetation können mithalten.

dann wäre da noch Battlefield 2 zu nennen.  Aber das mehr  weil ich nicht bekommen habe was die Entwickler mir versprochen haben.  und im mp ist sehr wenig teamplay, wenn man nicht gerade im Clan spielt.


----------



## Krampfkeks (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

mein Fehlkauf war in erster Linie
black & White 2
den ersten teil fand ich noch zimlich gut, und die handsteurerung war zimlich innovativ - aber der Nachfogler größter Mist.

Dann folgen noch Far Cry 2 (langweilig!) und Space Siege (gottseidank für 10$ geholt)


----------



## baummonster (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Half-Life 2, für mich der überbewerteste Shooter aller Zeiten. Story an sich war nur moderat interessant, viel zu viel auf dicke Hose machen wie toll die Physik-Engine doch is und dann kommt ein dämliches Wippenrätsel nachm anderen. Dazu noch diese lachhafte Argumentation sich für HL2 Ep2 nochmal das Hauptspiel und Ep1 kaufen zu müssen, immerhin könne man es ja verschenken. Nein danke...


----------



## CmdrMadMax (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Also mein größter Fehlkauf wahr Need for Speed Pro Street!

Ich bin großer Fan der Serie, aber Pro Street war ein echter Grif ins Klo! Die Steuerung der Autos war schwammig und es war nur mit Gamepad einigermaßen spielbar. Dem Karrieremodus fehlte es an Motivation und Spannung. Keine gescheite Story und durch die Events immer die gleichen Locations. Nach ca. 3 Stunden hab ich das Spiel verlassen und deinstalliert!
Die 45€ hätte ich genauso im Kamin verbrennen können, das wär spannender gewesen!


----------



## fg-XIII (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war vermutlich Earth 2160. Das Ding ist ständig abgestürzt und hat mir auch sonst spielerisch überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------



## Konrad1985 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

für mich ganz klar: C&C Tibirium Sun. was war das für ein Hype. Grafik spitze, Explosionen ohne Ende und als man es dann spielte, wars nur ein Lagerfeuer. vollkommen langweilig...


----------



## Stephan14 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein wohl größter Fehlkauf war Spore von EA. Innerhalb eines halben Tages hat man das ganze Spiel 
durchgespielt, und die überaus langweilige "Space-Phase" wurde durch hunderte von Planeten künstlich in die 
Länge gezogen.

Dieses Spiel bietet keinen Tiefgang, die kurzen Phasen sind meist die besten, bei den Langen wiederholt sich 
ständig alles (siehe zB Spacephase). Es scheint, als hätte man einen akzeptablen Editor gemacht und dann 
ein Spiel drum herum programmiert! EIn absoluter Reinfall!


----------



## Malcom-12345678910 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Black & White von Peter Molyneux - ich gestehe ich habe an den Hype geglaubt - glaubte an Wetter dass sich den lokalen Begebenheiten anpasst... - verbranntes Geld!!!


----------



## FXK (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Earth2160

Angleblich ja total der Hammer,aber ich fand es stink langweilig.....waren zum glück nur 10€


----------



## AshLambert (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Master of Orion 3 ... Testbericht nicht abgewartet und in blindem Vertrauen in die Marke gekauft...und es bereut. -.-


----------



## Gebbo08 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ich hatte noch nicht wirklich einen teuren Fehlkauf, da ich die Spiele dich mich interessieren aus der Videothek ausleihe und anzocke. Wenn man aber so will kann man meine beiden letzten Games, die ich bei ebay für nen 10er ersteigert habe als Fehlkäuf bezeichnen und das waren:

- The Two Worlds: Spannungsarme, storyloses Action RPG, dass so leicht ist dass man sogar blind spielen und sich total verskillen kann und dennoch jeden Gegner mit 2 Hits umhaut.

- The Witcher EE: Total überbewertetes "Erwachsenen RPG" mit schwammiger Steuerung, storyarmer Handlung und keinem Rollenspiel-Tiefgang. Absolut enttäuschend.

Dazu noch das von mir durchgezockt Drakensang, welches ich von einem Freund ausgeliehen hatt,  das ein Hohn für jeden echten P&P DSA Spieler darstellt. Einfach nur ne Frechheit was RADON Labs mit der Lizenz gemacht hat.


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

ArmA Armed Assault

das Spiel kann seinem Vorgänger Operation Flashpoint nichtmal annähernd das Wasser reichen


----------



## SirWinston (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Die Gilde 2 ist selbst nach diversen Patches noch immer so fehlerbehaftet, da brauchte ich nicht lange nachdenken, um es als meinen persönlich größten Fehlkauf auszumachen. Und ich kaufe viele Spiele...

Da hat JoWood (Falls ein Mitarbeiter dies liest: Ja, die Kunden merken sich den Namen!) sich echt selbst übertroffen. Obwohl andere Titel von denen zumindest zum Release durchaus auch Kandidaten für den Titel gewesen wären.


----------



## CHMB (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				WarrioR-Dimi am 18.11.2008 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ArmA Armed Assault
> 
> das Spiel kann seinem Vorgänger Operation Flashpoint nichtmal annähernd das Wasser reichen



In wie fern nicht?
Wollte es mir demnächst kaufen.


----------



## CHMB (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein letzter Fehlkauf war die Orange Box.
Habe sie mir eigentlich nur wegen TF2 und CS gekauft.
Von TF2 war ich maßlos enttäuscht da es total vereinfacht wurde und CS war gar nicht dabei (mein Fehler, aber trotzdem).
Portal war ganz witzig, aber eben nur sehr sehr kurz, und sicherlich nicht den Preis der Orange Box wert.


----------



## Sheggo (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

- Gilde 2 (totale Enttäuschung im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil, genauso wie die Addons für den 2. Teil)
- Age of Conan (schlicht und einfach Betrug nach Versprechungen der Entwickler/Publisher)
- Civ4 Colonization (für mich kein Civ, sondern....kp... Schrott halt)


----------



## Shinizm (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Größte Entäuschung, da ich zuviel Erwartungen reingesetzt habe: Stalker SoC, noch dazu die CE. Stalker ClearSky ist zwar noch schlechter und warscheinlich das verbuggteste Spiel aller Zeiten, aber dafür hab ich auch kein Geld ausgegeben.


----------



## benjasso (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				CHMB am 18.11.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein letzter Fehlkauf war die Orange Box.
> Habe sie mir eigentlich nur wegen TF2 und CS gekauft.
> Von TF2 war ich maßlos enttäuscht da es total vereinfacht wurde und CS war gar nicht dabei (mein Fehler, aber trotzdem).
> Portal war ganz witzig, aber eben nur sehr sehr kurz, und sicherlich nicht den Preis der Orange Box wert.


Hast du bemerkt, dass die Orange Box auch Half-Life2 mit Episode 1 und 2 enthält? Eins der besten Spiele überhaupt sowie Portal (was neben HL2 auch mein Kaufgrund war) für ca 40€ sind auf keinen Fall ein Fehlkauf. Und Portal hätte man für ca 10€ auch so erwerben können.


----------



## Feldjaeger123 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein absolut größter Fehlerkauf war Warleaders-Clash of Nations 

  

am 2. Tag zurückgegeben...


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

ganz Klar Anstoss 4

im Gegensatz zu Anstoss 3 ein totaler Rückschritt
- Kein Kommentator mehr oder sonstige Sprachausgaben
- und nach den Patches konnte man nicht mal den alten Spielstand nutzen, wer will schon jedesmal neu anfangen müssen wegen den Notwendigen Bugfixes
- das Stadion-Gelände war viel zu klein
und die Folgenden Teile haben das nicht besser gemacht

Seit dem kauf ich kein Spiel mehr ohne einen Test gelesen zu haben


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Bei mir war es zumindesten in den letzten Jahren Assassins Creed unf FarCry2, den der Mission ablauf ist eine wahre endlos schleife ala while(true). Es gab da zwar immer wieder coole Momente wo ich dachte, hey das war doch was gutes aber dann wurde meine freude wieder durch die monotonie erdrückt.


----------



## Nixtot (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

2 mal TF2 in der Orange Box HL2 hatte ich schon - TF2 hat in meinen Augen den Namen nicht verdient. Wir auf alle fälle haben es am selben Abend noch von der Platte gelöscht und spielen wieder TFC


----------



## Gilthanaz (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Größter Mist, den ich gekauft habe: Sacred. Natürlich gleich die Special Collectors Edition. Nach 25 Minuten spielen ging das Teil ins Regal, und wird seitdem mit Bannzeichen und heiliger Kreide in der ewigen Verbannung gehalten.

Zweitgrößter Dreck: C&C Generals.


----------



## Puffer (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war "Turning Point: Fall of Liberty". Ein Paar Previews gesehen und dachte "Das sieht gut aus, das wird gekauft!". Habe ich dann leider auch, aber ohne vorher auf einen Test gewartet zu haben. Naja, selbst Schuld.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ist zwar ein altes Spiel aber naja
*CYBERSTORM*
Beim ersten mal hat es mir die ganze Festplatte nach dem Installieren geschrottet....und als ich es nach der reparierten Festplatte nochmal probiert habe, hab ich gemerkt wie scheiße es war und beim beenden des Spiels hat es die neue freie Festplatte nochmal geschrottet


----------



## Rhazzazor (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Universal Combat... und Freelancer


----------



## Wamboland (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mein größter Fehlkauf: *Anno 1503*

Schon einen Tag vor offiziellem Release gekauft, ich war so froh das die im MM das schon raus gegeben haben, obwohl es noch auf der Palette lag!

Installiert, gespielt, geärgert. Na ja .. was solls, der MP wirds schon richten, aber den gab es ja NIE - Also nie wieder gespielt. Anno ohne MP ist für mich nutzlos, da ich grundsätzlich keine Kampagnen spiele. Viel Geld für unter 4 Stunden Spielzeit.


----------



## black-illidan (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Spore war mein größter Fehlkauf bisher, weil es einfach überhaupt keine langzeitmotivation und zu eingeschränkte Freiheit hat.


----------



## Trancemaster (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Half Life 2 - so ein Theater um einen (sorry) 08/15 Shooter mit einem der schlechtesten "to be continued" Endsequenzen der Geschichte. Es war, und ist, nur ein Shooter, warum die Gravity Gun so toll sein soll - ich habe es nie erfahren, ich brauchte sie eben außer bei "Basteleinlagen" nie.


----------



## Orckilla (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Also Black and White schlecht zu nennen ist nicht fair des Spiel is mal Geil


----------



## Orckilla (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Zu gothic3 kann ich nur sagen ,dass es mit den neuesten Patches duraus Bock macht.


----------



## Tobgen (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ganz Klar : TWO WORLDS...

Zum einen weil die Story, die Welt, die Quests, nicht Spaß gemacht haben.
Zum anderen weil es extrem verbuggt war.
Zu Beginn war es einem unmöglich einen "Bären" zu töten.
Dann nach 3-4 Stunden gibt es keine Gegner mehr der einem gefährlich werden kann.
Wenn man nach 12 Stunden "Spielspaß... /eher nicht" den Endgegner mit 2 Schlägen tötet, wo bleibt da der Spaß. Hinzu kamen die Über-Tränke, welche einem für 15346289 Stunden 7643967348679 Stärke, Leben, Mana und sonst was alles brachten.


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Orckilla am 18.11.2008 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Black and White schlecht zu nennen ist nicht fair des Spiel is mal Geil




es ist "unfair", wenn jemand ein spiel nicht mag?  :-o


----------



## Christi51 (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Dank eines unzumutbaren Onlinemodus für mich immer ein heißer Kandidat:

Pro Evo 2009 (und auch gleich 200

Hab beide gekauft weil ich die Tests nicht abwarten bzw. später dann nicht glauben wollte.
Eine Zumutung, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass in Zeiten wie diesen das Onlinespielen vielleicht als einziges Kaufargument übrig bleibt.


----------



## Safferezunft (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mal ganz allgemein finde ich den Thread extrem geil.    Unglaublich spannend, wie Leute meine Lieblingsspiele absolut unterklassig finden und andere wiederum genau die Spiele, die ich keine 5 Minuten gezockt habe in den Himmel loben.   Zeigt wiedermal, dass (fast) jedes Spiel irgendwo seine Daseinsberechtigung hat.

@Redaktion: Schade habt ihr kein Bild von meinem genannten "Eastern Front" gefunden..


----------



## andiG92 (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Bei mir auch ganz klar: Two Worlds
die grafik ist einfach ma so richtig mies und am anfang musste ma immer von irgendwelchen gegnern weglaufen weil die beinahe unbesiegbar warn (bären). und die story ist echt ma richtig langweilig...
tja selber schuld ohne tests abzuwarten 50€ für nen spiel auszugebn -.-'


----------



## zabbl (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war (ja, man darf mich mit Steinen bewerfen  ) Mass Effect. 
Das Spiel hat Traumwertungen kassiert. Ich hatte es mir gekauft - Für 50€! 
Ich hatte den Anfang gespielt, bin bis auf diesen einen Planeten da am Anfang gekommen und danach hatte ich es wieder deinstalliert. 
Ich weiß nicht warum, aber das Spiel hatte mich kein bisschen gepackt, es kam mir so steril und leblos vor.


----------



## BassiSchwarz (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Bisher habe ich mir noch keine Spiele geleistet, bei denen ich sagen würde es waren absolute Fehlkäufe.

Allerdings hab ich in letzter Zeit gleich 2 Spiele gekauft, die nicht ganz den Erwartungen entsprechen.

1. Sacred 2: An sich ein tolles Spiel, allerdings hat der Spielspaß durch die Bugs stark gelitten. Dennoch zock ich es schon zum 2. Mal durch, allerdings stürzt es immer noch min. 1 mal pro Stunde ab. 

2. C&C Red Alert 3: Nachdem ich von der Beta begeistert war, musste ich erschreckt feststellen, dass der MP im Endprodukt der absolute Rohrkrepierer ist. Ihmo fehlt da jegliches Balancing, die Japan-Fraktion ist meiner Meinung nach von vorne bis hinten zu stark, die Alliierten generell zu schwach, so man als Alliierten-Spieler von vorneherein mehr Können besitzen muss um eine Chance zu haben.  
Außerdem führen primitive Rush- und Harrass-Taktiken weiterhin am einfachsten zum Erfolg.
Ich hatte mir wirklich viel vom MP von RA3 erhofft, aber nach knapp 30 Parteien hatte ich schon keinen Bock mehr. Zur Krönung stürzt das Spiel regelmäßig ab, indem ich plötzlich nur noch bunte Muster auf dem Bildschirm habe. 
Ich bin inzwischen wieder zurück zum guten alten Generals Zero Hour gewechselt, das macht mir sehr viel mehr Spaß.

FC2 hab ich mir auch gekauft, aber nach jetzt knapp 5 Stunden finde ich es noch ganz unterhaltsam. Aber wenn mal wieder mitten in der Pampa dein ******-Jeep kaputtgeht und ich einen längeren Abschnitt laufen muss, ist das doch ziemlich nervig.


----------



## XgAmEr (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mein absoluter Fehlkauf war CRYSIS!
Ich ging voll durch den Hype angekurbelt in den Laden
und kaufte es mir und ich war mir sicher das ich ein gutes SPiel in den Händen halte!
Aber dann nach der Installation und den ersten Schritten in dieser zwar mit guter grafik aber schlecht gestalteten Spielwelt mit Zwangsaction und story vom Discounter wanderte der Nanosuit idiot schnell im Stärkemodus zurück in den Laden!


----------



## SentryBot02 (18. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zabbl am 18.11.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein größter Fehlkauf war (ja, man darf mich mit Steinen bewerfen  ) Mass Effect.
> Das Spiel hat Traumwertungen kassiert. Ich hatte es mir gekauft - Für 50€!
> Ich hatte den Anfang gespielt, bin bis auf diesen einen Planeten da am Anfang gekommen und danach hatte ich es wieder deinstalliert.
> Ich weiß nicht warum, aber das Spiel hatte mich kein bisschen gepackt, es kam mir so steril und leblos vor.




wenns nich dein Fall is dann bitte 

ich finds trotzdem genial   :


----------



## angelan (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde es auch interessant, dass Spiele, die ich mag, manche grauenhaft finden, z.B. das neue Sacred 2, ist zwar verbuggt, macht aber trotzdem Spaß.

Mein Spiel ist aber auch von Ascaron:
Anstoss 2007

Grund: stark verbuggt, dann folgten innerhalb von 4 Wochen 4 Patches, danach immer noch viele Bugs und der Support wurde eingestellt, bei einem Spiel, das nicht mal ein halbes Jahr alt war. Eine Frechheit - was auch zu wütenden Reaktionen der Community führte.
Ich hatte nach den 4 Patches einen schlimmeren Bug als davor, habe dann wieder Anstoss 3 gespielt.


----------



## N7ghty (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Guild Wars, ich hab versucht, mit dem Spiel von WoW wegzukommen, hat überhaupt nicht geklappt, ich saß 3 Stunden lang total aggressiv vor meinem Rechner, weil so Features wie eine Sprung-Taste oder ordentliche Ausrüstung gefehlt haben.

Jetzt liegts in meiner Ecke und ich bin trotzdem von WoW weggekommen


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

oha da is ja eig alles vertreten. außer css ;D

naja es is auch geschmacksache. ich find z.b. fear und unreal2 ganz cool. 

mein größter fehlkauf war "iron storm" ich weiß gar nich warum ich mir das geholt habe...habs wohl aus versehen mitgehen lassen oda so xD naja jedenfalls isses sau scheisse.


----------



## Scayth (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Fehlkäufe? Mal sehn....

Der größte war eindeutig Silverfall. Dieser Steampunk-Einschlag hat sich recht interessant angehört, Comicgrafik? Naja, mal schaun, und seit Diablo2 auch kein gescheites ActionRPG mehr gespielt.....
Fazit: Stinklangweilig, teilweise unfreiwillig komische Präsentation und eine für _die_ grafik grässliche Performance. Also zurück zum guten alten D2.

Weiterhin wären da C&C 3 Tiberium Wars aufgrund miesem Balancings und elendigem gerushe, Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 (hier würde ich die Special Extended Edition Mod empfehlen, macht das Spiel gleich viel besser) aus denselben Gründen und BF 2142 (selten soviel rumgelame und gecampe wie in diesem Spiel gesehn). 

Hm, komisch. Bei 75% meiner Liste hatte EA die Finger im Spiel. Kausalitäten bedürfen weiterer Forschung


----------



## DoktorX (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

- Far Cry 2 CE: Das Spiel wäre schon gut, nur die langen Distanzen und der immer wieder gleich ablaufende Mist nerven.
- Söldner: War einfach nicht so das richtige
- Enemy Territory Quake Wars: War auch nicht so das, was ich erhofft hatte. :/

Kann mich nicht so bei den beiden entscheiden.


----------



## Subsanaty (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein letzter großer Fehlkauf war FarCry 2.Öde Story,öde Ballereien.mittelmäßige Grafik.
Manchmal darf man nicht auf Spieletester vertrauen.Denn dann geht vertrauen verloren,wie bei FarCry 2!


----------



## Jojoselavi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

jetzt kommt´s mir: mein einziger Fehlkauf bislang war Master Rallye. Hat aber glaube ich auch nur 10-15€ gekostet damals


----------



## kavoven (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Die Myst Teile.... Ich habe es bei beiden Teilen wirklich versucht (Revelation und End of Ages) aber ich konnte partout keinen Zugang finden... war einfach nicht drin.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ich kaufe wenig Spiele, und die sind meistens auch noch gut ausgesucht und enttäuschen mich nicht. Eine Ausnahme bildet *Need for Speed: Most Wanted*, das für mich den Beginn des Falls der NfS-Reihe gebildet hat. Von NfS:U2 war ich noch begeistert, doch im Nachfolger wurde viel an Rennen und vor allem an Rennarten (es gab kaum und viel zu einfache Drags, Drifts und Street X haben komplett gefehlt), Tuning-Möglichkeiten wurden eingeschränkt anstatt ausgebaut. Die Polizeiverfolgungen hatten was, konnten die Mängel jedoch nicht wettmachen und erwiesen sich gegen Ende als zu einfach, vor allem was das Zerstören von Polizeiautos anging.

Wirklich schlecht war das Spiel auch nicht, aber ich habe später bereut, ganze 55€ dafür ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## Psychonautic (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Also mein größter Fehlkauf war:

Baphomets Fluch 3. Da hab ich mich nur so durchgequält. 


Und in Tropico kam ich auch nie rein. Hab´s nur wenige Stunden gespielt.


----------



## CHMB (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				benjasso am 18.11.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> CHMB am 18.11.2008 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im ernst?   
Spaß beiseite, ich hatte Half-Life 2 schon davor und fand es nicht wirklich toll (war für mich ein auch Fehlkauf damals). Deswegen habe ich auch Episode 1 fast gar nicht gespielt und Episode 2 noch gar nicht.
Wie gesagt ich dachte CS wäre dabei. Ich habe mich eigentlich nur für TF2, CS und Portal interessiert und sah es trotzdem noch als guten Preis an, aber als TF2 sich als "dumbed down" kiddy game rausgestellt hat (die Grafik ist wirklich lustig und cool aber das gameplay sowas von simpel, dass man dabei sogar IQ Punkte verliert) und CS gar nicht dabei war, war es nunmal ein Fehlkauf. Die lange Startzeit von Steam hat dann den Rest getan. Ich sitze da immer gemessene 50-57 Sekunden davor bis ich ein Spiel starten kann und nochmal 30-40 Sekunden bis ich auf nem Server bin... Da kann ich gleich wieder den C64 rauskramen.


----------



## JBT (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Hi!!
Also mein Fehlkauf war eindeutig The Movies, ich dachte bei dem Spiel man könne wirklich alles und auch einfach selber machen. Und genau das war nicht der fall, das spiel war höchst kompliziert, schon alleine von der ganzen Steuerung, die grafik liess schon für diese Zeit zu wünschen übrig und man hätte einfach vieles besser machen können. Also daher ist The Movies eindeutig mein Fehlkauf.

mfg JBT


----------



## graphimundo (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war wohl Loki-Im Bann der Götter....anfangs sehr spaßig und von der Amosphäre und dem drumherum sehr Diablo ähnlich musste man bald festelen das doch prinzipiell garnichts passte weder die zufallsgenerierten Level noch Skills der Charaktere.
Denoch war immer Poenzial vorhanden, doch der Support wurde hal einfach mal eingestellt weshalb es ein ewig unfertiges Spiel bleiben wird.


----------



## Aleopheus (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf dieses Jahr war die Spore Collectors Edition. Sieht man von Spore Labor Creature Creature ab.

Ich hatte gehofft Spore würde ein tolles neues Spiel werden, innovativ, neuartig, spannend, fast so wie Master of Orion 2. Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, die Ursuppenphase ist wohl das spannendste am ganzen Spiel. Und dafür die Summe von 70, zusammen mit Spore Labor sogar 80 Euro, da man dieses Geld nicht wieder bekam, finde ich schon ein wenig hart. Da ist selbst das Jamba Spar Abo billiger, und da bekomme viel mehr solcher Ursuppen-Pantoffeltier Spielchen.

Dieser Kauf war genauso sinnfrei wie der von Hellgate : London. Ein klassisches Blender Produkt. Es wird einem Qualität und lang anhaltender Spielspaß versprochen, doch was man am Ende in Händen hält ist eine überteuerte unterdurchschnittliche Unterhaltungssoftware, die man dann doch lieber fast als Bananenprodukt beschimpfen müsste, da diese beim Kunden nachreift.


----------



## diego55 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Meiner war Supreme Commander. Zum Glück für 10 € von der Pyramide, aber dennoch ein Fehlkauf. Mag sein, dass es hoch koplex ist. Mag sein, dass wenn man auf richtige "Hardcore"-Strategie steht, es toll findet. Diese Sachen trafen auf mich aber nicht zu. Und ich finde das Spiel einfach nur unglaublich öde, steril und die 3 Fraktionen haben imo einfach viel zu viele Gemeinsamtkeiten.


----------



## Neudi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Stalker Clear Sky (collectors edition), unter meiner xp config werden selbst mit neustem patch skripte nicht ausgelöst - Plott Stopp, nur unter vista gehts aber am anfang wars nirgends spielbar. Selbst gothic 3 war nicht so verbuggt, das konnte ich nach release 100 stunden spielen, mühselig aber es ging.


----------



## Whizark (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Assassins Creed

Nie habe ich so vor Wut geschäumt Geld für etwas ausgegeben zu haben.
Bei so einem schlechtem Spiel würde ich sogar vor Wut schäumen wenn ich auch nur 1 Cent bezahlen würde.


----------



## Dennis16 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

also mein größter fehlkauf war hired team trial...irgend nen schlechter quake 3 verschnitt.  ich glaub der einzige reiz war, war das es ab 18 war. naha...ich habs mit 15 bekommen


----------



## Avenga (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

-fussball manager 2004(glaub ich, habs seit nem jahr verliehen und erst gestern gemerkt, dass es nicht da ist - das sagt wohl alles aus  ) hab ich gekauft, weil ich abwechslung zu anstoss 3 wollte - habs ne weile gespielt, für langweilig befunden und bin wieder zu anstoss 3 zurückgekehrt

-boiling point - tolle ideen, aber nach ein paar stunden war die luft heraussen, das negative überwog bei weitem

-the elder scrolls 4: oblivion: leider auf den hype hereingefallen, am erscheinungstag gekauft, installiert und gespielt - nach ein paar tagen habe ich es gelangweilt weggelegt(was bei einem rollenspiel dieser art wirklich wenig ist) - die grafik war mir zu sauber und zu hell, das ewige siezen nervte, die unsägliche deutsche übersetzung ebenfalls, und nachdem ich die langweilige oblivion-unterwelt gesehen hatte, war es genug. 
interessanterweise haben meine brüder hunderte von stunden mit oblivion verbracht(einer zockt es heute noch begeistert    ), so gesehen war es die 50 euro natürlich mehr als wert^^


----------



## hagren (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				System am 18.11.2008 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


-Company of Heroes- Zwar waren einige interessante Szenarien Teil der Kampagne, dennoch nicht so bahnbrechend wie es dargestellt wurde. Die meisten features existierten schon in DoW. Und war die Grafik für ein RTS verhältnismäßig noch so schön, litten die Zwischensequenzen unter den schlecht aufgelösten Texturen, was genauso wie das gameplay an Atmosphäre einbüßen ließ.

-Bioshock- Wunderschöne Szenarien, ein Hauch von Philosophie, jedoch stumpfe Kämpfe. Leider war das Metzeln Hauptbeschäftigung im Spiel- Zu dem erwachsenen Szenario hätte man auch tieferes gameplay garnieren können, so habe ich es nach dem zweiten level enttäuscht abgebrochen

-Universe at War- An sich geniales RTS, was vor allem durch gute Musik und echter Rassenvielfalt glänzt. Spätestens bei der Masarikampagne bemerkte ich jedoch, dass ein adäquates Budget an Zeit und Geld fehlte

-Brothers in Arms- Typisches "one-trick-pony". Nach mindestens der Hälfte der Kampagne wurde das sich ständig wiederholende Spielprinzip öde


----------



## gothicer2005 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ich will ja nix sagen aber wir können jetzt hier fast jedes Spiel aufzählen. Zum Beispiel Alarmstufe Rot 2. Für mich eines der besten Spiele seiner Zeit, und trotzdem findet man es hier. I-wem gefällt ein Spiel immer nicht.


----------



## Theclash1 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Wenn ich nur einen nennen müsste, wäre das sehr schwierig. Unter anderem HL², allein schon wegen der ewigen Fahrt auf dem "Wassermotorrad". Far Cry 2 u. ä. haben natürlich auch enttäuscht, waren aber spielbar.
Den Vogel abgeschossen hat vor allem "Driver: Parallel Lines".  Ich hoffte trotz etwas verkorksen drittem Teil und dem Fehlen von "Tanner"  auf ein spielbares Ergebnis. BIs auf die Cutscenes blieb dem Spiel nichts: Steuerung grausig, Grafik nicht zeitgemäß, Missionen stinklangweilig und es wurde extrem bei anderen Spielen (schlecht) geklaut . Nach 1 Stunde flog das Spiel von der Platte. Ein anderes Spiel das beim mir im Schrank begraben liegt ist "Shattered Union". Ich hatte vor Jahren den Test oder zumindest eine Preview gelesen und es mir dann mal für 10 € vom "Grabbeltisch" geholt. Aber innovativ war es trotz  rundenbasiertem Kampf und wabenförmiger Schlachtfeldaufteilung nicht - Deinstalliert nach dem ersten Start.


----------



## modderfreak (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Starship Troopers.


----------



## thor2101 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war eindeutig Command&Conquer 3 Kanes Rache. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an Tiberian Sun! So sollte C&C sein! Dieses Teil3 war ganz schick aber es war mir zu stressig, zu wuselig und einfach ohne Fun. Genau kann ich es nicht benennen was Tiberian Sun besser gemacht hat, ich glaube, das erstmal gemütlich Basis bauen mit 15 Napalm-Bomber und dann los. Das hat mir bei Teil3 einfach gefehlt. Ständig wurde man angegriffen, einfach to much. Ständig war die eigene Basis stark beschädigt. Man war nur am reparieren. Und Mauern bauen mit niedlichen kleinen Wachtürmchen? Vergiss es. Ich habs nicht zu Ende gespielt.


----------



## ghost5000 (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Crysis. Hab mich da leider vom Hype mitreißen lassen. In sachen Grafik sicherlich eine Referenz,aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## Brotkruemel (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mein traurigster Fehlkauf war ebenfalls Black & White, ich bin damals wie viele auf den PCG-Hype reingefallen, was allerdings eine reinigende Wirkung bei mir hatte. Seitdem haben mir alle Spiele gefallen, die ich auch gekauft habe, da ich mich ausreichend informiert hatte....und nicht nur bei einer Quelle.


----------



## JackTheDipper (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Earth2160

geiler Vorgänger,
scheiss Nachfolger,
scheiss Patchpolitik ("gab nie welche...")


----------



## Frostyrobar (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

spider-man 2-.-
aufer ps2 hats echt spaß gemacht aber aufm pc is das oberkacke


----------



## NineEleven (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das war eindeutig Max Payne 1! Wurde in der PC Games zwischen 5 und 7/2000 auch nur gehyped, da die Gesichtstexturen halt ne ziemliche Neuheit waren!...
Der Spielspass hielt sich aber in Grenzen...ein paar mal der Matrix Mode und schon hat man alle schönen Schnörkeleien des Spiels durch, und die Story konnte einen ja nun wirklich nicht mitreßen. Das Setting war zwar ordentlich düster, aber alles einfach nur vorhersehbar und ohne Überraschungen. Da habe ich dem Geld wirklich nachgeweint. Den zweiten Teil habe ich dann gar nicht erst versucht!


----------



## zerr (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

hey nix gegen B&W das spiel ist GEIL im gegensatzt zu crysis,gta IV und farcry 2 mist


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				NineEleven am 18.11.2008 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war eindeutig Max Payne 1!





*das* ist jetzt wirklich ungewöhnlich.   
leute, die von max payne enttäuscht waren, hab ich jetzt wirklich noch nicht so sehr viele getroffen (um genau zu sein: gar keinen).


----------



## NineEleven (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ja kann sein, dass ich die Erwartungen auch einfach viel zu hoch geschraubt habe...das ist ein großer Fehler! aber auch beim zweiten Anlauf 1 Jahr später als ich dem Spiel noch ne Chance geben wollte hab ich an der selben Stelle abgebrochen, weils einfach zu vorhersehbar war...


----------



## Volcom (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

die pcgameszeitschrift, die letzten ausgaben die ich mir vor rund 1-2 jahren gekauft hab war überfüllt mit crysis und wow (auch wenn ich wow spiele geht mir das aufn sack.)

vone spiele her wars enter the matrix, ein wirklich beschissenens spiel.

Hardwaremäßig war ich bei dingen wie Grafikkarte, cpu usw nie wirklich zu 100 % zufrieden. Ausser beim Notebook was ich besitze.


----------



## Dumbi (18. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 18.11.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> NineEleven am 18.11.2008 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito.   :-o 
Was hat dir denn an der Story nicht gepasst? Bzw. was ist denn in deinen Augen ein gutes Beispiel für eine wirklich gelungene Story?


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mäh, mein größter Fehlkauf war Firewarrior.


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Bei mir war der größte Fehlkauf bisher Blazing Angels, glücklicherweise nur in der 10€ Version. Als das Spiel herauskam habe ich mich etwas darüber informiert, es aber direkt als uninteressant abgetan. Über ein Jahr später tauchte es dann aber in einer Liste von Spielen mit Koop-Modus auf und ich konnte mich nicht mehr an den Titel erinnern. Ein 10er für ein einfacheres Flugspiel mit kooperativer Kampagne mit einem Freund der zwar einen neuen Joystick hat, aber nicht so recht von IL-2 zu überzeugen? Ausnahmsweise griff ich zu ohne mich zu informieren und besitze nun das wohl einzige Flugspiel ohne vernünftige Joystickunterstützung. Selbst ein Red Baron erkennt analoge Achsen, bei BA ist es als würde man mit Tastatur spielen. Mein Joystick ist ein wie ich denke recht üblicher Logitech Extreme 3D Pro, aber auch ein älterer Sidewinder half nicht. Zwei explizit an diesem Problem arbeitende Patches haben nicht mehr geschafft als Tasten auf Achsen zu mappen (und selbst das nicht richtig da Bezeichungen völlig verkehrt und durcheinander waren), in der Verkaufsversion funktionierte es wohl gar nicht. Danach kam nichts mehr zu Teil 1, laut offiziellem Forum hat auch der zweite Teil dieses Problem.

HAWX ist so weit ich informiert bin übrigens bei denselben Entwicklern in Arbeit...


----------



## shirib (18. November 2008)

*PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Das war wohl "Far Cry 2"...


----------



## ZEUSofEnse (18. November 2008)

*AW: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war ganz klar Blacksite Oo

Ich wusste zwar ,dass er verbuggt sein sollte, doch so schlimm hab ich es mir nicht vorgestellt . Naja , ich warte schon seit nem halben Jahr auf das dritte Update ( was schon angekündigt ist ) doch ich glaube ,dass es eher im Regal verstauben wird -.-' .


----------



## Visperer (18. November 2008)

*AW: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ganz Klar Spore!!! Nichts weiter als eine anreihung von Minigames und nach 2 tagen durchgespielt. Das einzig witzige ist dann noch Kreaturen bauen, aber selbst das wird nach ein bis 2 Wochen langweilig.


----------



## NineEleven (18. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Dumbi am 18.11.2008 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 18.11.2008 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich stehe damit auch ziemlich alleine dar. Es ist einfach diese Linearität, dieser Zwang, diese schon 1000 mal dagewesenen Rachemotive. Ok, bei Spielen war das zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht so häufig der Fall, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht in die Spielfigur hineinversetzen und das ist ein wesentliches Merkmal, das den Spielspass solcher Spiele zu 90% ausmacht. Diese Motivation ist ohnehin nicht mein Gebiet. Gegenbeispiele für Third Person Spiele zu der Zeit waren z.B Outcast, was in der Zeit schon 2 Jahre alt war, ich aber richtig gut fand, oder GTA 3, was ungefähr in der selben Zeitspanne erschien. Und was die Story angeht sollte dem Spieler einfach etwas mehr Freiheit gegönnt werden, obwohl das ja in der Moderne erst richtig beliebt geworden ist.


----------



## XgAmEr (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ein Asteroid ist auf die Erde gelandet und Forscher wollen diesen Asteroid untersuchen
DAbei gelangen diese Forscher in Gefangenschaft von Koreanischen Soldaten und im Asteroid befindet sich ein kotzhässlicher Alien der das Spiel sowieso noch schlechter macht als es ist!
Und dann kämpft man gegen diese doofen Aliens und hofft endlich es fertig gespielt zu haben damit man sagen kann: "Ich habe Crysis gespielt!"
Ich meine schau mal die anderen Spiele die auch in diesem Zeitraum aufgetaucht sind!
Bioshock story super!
oder Call of duty 4 strotzt zwar nicht von Story aber überzeugt mit action auf einem normalen PC anstat CRYSIS auf einem 5000 Euro PC nicht mal optimal!
usw...


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hättet ihr nicht wenigstens bei jedem Spiel dazuschreiben können um welches es sich handelt? Ein Userkommentar reicht nicht wenn nirgendwo der Name des Spiels erwähnt wird!


----------



## Prime85 (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Meine "größten" Fehlkäufe waren "Die Völker" und "The Elder Scrolls III - Morrowind". Beide hatte ich mir jeweils als "Green Pepper"-Versionen gekauft und installiert. Aber ich konnte mich nie so richtig einspielen und dafür begeistern. Da die aber beide sehr günstig waren, ist es nun nicht so eine Tragödie und Morrowind probier ich evtl. mal wieder aus, wenn ich arge Langeweile habe und ich keinen aktuellen Spiele mehr auf meinem Rechner spielen kann.


----------



## Loki2643 (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Psychotoxic...


----------



## crackajack (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 18.11.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau genommen habe ich noch nie einen Fehlkauf getätigt. Der Grund dafür ist ganz simpel: Ich renne nicht am Releasetag in den Laden und greife blind ins Regal, sondern informiere mich bevor ich einen Vollpreistitel kaufe. Ich kann hier lediglich einige Spiele nennen, von denen ich enttäuscht war. Von Fehlkäufen kann man aber aus diversen Gründen nicht sprechen.


dito!



> Enttäuscht war ich von:


1. Prey
Viel verschenktes Potential mit den Portalen und den bemühten, aber zu sporadischen Rätseleinlagen, demotivierend leichter (!) Schwierigkeitsgrad, da man praktisch gar nicht sterben konnte, und eine Story, die für mich nach der Anfangssequenz uninteressant war und dann auch noch zu offen endete.

Hab's zwar bereits weit ermäßigt erstanden, aber das ist das einzige Spiel bei dem ich gefühlt immer noch zu viel bezahlt habe.

2. Boiling Point
DER Grund warum ich Open World Spielen für alle zeit skeptisch gegenüberstehen werde. Das war mein erster ernster Ausflug ins Genre (nachdem mich Outcast von Beginn an nicht begeisterte, Morrowind ja doch ein anderes Genre ist und GTA nie mein Ding war), es machte eine Weile mächtig Spass, meine Motivation krachte aber irgendwann rel. abrupt auf einen Tiefpunkt. Die Bugs konnte ich noch ertragen, aber die Story/die Hauptquest verliert sich genauso wie bei Morrowind. Wenn man mal überall war, dann gibt es nichts mehr zu sehen, obwohl noch massig Quests dagewesen wären.
Max Payne Linearität ftw.... 

Der Kaufpreis war bereits unter 10€, hier tat es mir vor allem um die investierte Zeit leid.


----------



## PitNixTreff (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mercenaries 2: World in Flames ist für mich ein totaler fehlkauf gewesen, nicht nur weil sich securom sich auf den rechner schleicht, sondern auch weil die Steuerung nicht vernünftig umgesetzt wurde. Dann die Texturen wurden einfach 1:1 von den Konsolen übernommen ... 

Das einzigste was Positiv an diesem Spiel ist, ist die Soundkulisse und die Explosionen... das war dann auch schon ... story schlecht, umsetzung schlecht aber sehr gute Waffen und Explosions sounds.


----------



## Fubarli (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Stalker: Clear Sky... hab drauf gespart, habs sehnsüchtig erwartet, mich von der PR Maschine blenden lassen, am Relasetag gekauft und übelst auf die Nase gefallen. Eine Frechheit!


----------



## rencarl (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

"Atrox" war ganz schlecht
"Restricted Area" war vom Ansatz her nicht schlecht, aber eigentlich auch Schrott
Die letzten paar "UFO"-Teile waren auch lahm
"Oblivion" fand ich auch nicht so toll
"SIN: Episode 1", aber nur, weil es keine weiteren Episoden mehr gibt, eigentlich schade
"Fahrenheit", das Tastendrücken unter Zeitdruck geht gar nicht
"Sacred 1", grottige Grafik, schlechtes Gameplay, Teil 2 wird nicht gekauft
"Serious Sam 2", Teil 1 war ja noch witzig, aber Teil 2 war mir dann irgendwann zu stumpf


----------



## Chris130 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ich würde sagen, meine größten Fehlkäufe waren

1. Age of Conan: Quests waren langweilig, Story gab es fast keine und ich will nicht für jeden Schlag eine Taste drücken müssen. Da ist mir WAR schon lieber.

2. Universe at War Die Kampagne gefiel mir nicht, außerdem hatte ich Probleme damit, mich ins Live Netzwerk einzuloggen und konnte deswegen nicht online spielen. Zusammen mit der schrecklichen Steuerung das Unbeispiel eines Strategiespiels.^^


----------



## olstyle (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war wohl *Fable*.

Habs mir vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit für ein paar Euronen zugelegt, aber der Funke wollte kein bisschen überspringen. Vor allem das Speichersystem(Konsole²) und die ständig sterbenden NPCs die ich doch eigentlich beschützen wollte(Level geleert->Typen angesprochen-> Alles spawnt neu und stürmt auf ihn ein  ) haben mich genervt.


----------



## TechnoMic (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Also mein Fehlkauf war ganz klar Two Worlds. Das Reiten ist schlecht umgesetzt und das ganze Spiel ist einfach nur langweilig. Hab es nach einer Stunde in die Ecke geworfen und dachte dann nur noch "Danke Cousin, dass du mir das Spiel empfohlen hast!"


----------



## Rainman23 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

X3....definitiv!Erst hats gar nicht funktioniert,u. als ich es dann nach nem Umtausch doch zum Laufen gebracht habe,war es so verbuggt das ich es gleich wieder entsorgt hab Achja und das liebe Gothic 3....auch ohne Bugs nach dem eh...8ten Patch oder so,ist es immer noch kacke!Vor allem das Kampfsystem ist sowas von beschissen!!Und Spaß macht das Teil auch nicht!!


----------



## Brutalinski (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

oh man, resident evil 4 fürn pc hat mich unheimlich nerven gekostet, weil die umsetzung für den pc einfach mal eine zumutung war... hätte man sich eigentlich denken können, da es nun mal ein konsolen klassiker ist. 

empire earth 3 ist  für mich ganz klar die entäuschung des jahres 2008 . ich bin absoluter fan dieser reihe gewesen und spiele den 1. teil immer noch online. empire earth ist für mich immernoch das beste rts game ever. unglaublich wie man dieses spiel so in den dreck fahren konnte. albern, viel zu bunt und hardware anforderungen, welche eine frechheit sind.


----------



## STF (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Wirklich Fehlkäufe hatte ich bisher eigentlich nicht.
Manche Spiele, die mir beim Kauf nicht so gepasst haben, machen mir nach Jahren sogar Spaß.

Ansonsten:

NfS: Most Wanted
Habs mir vor ein paar Monaten mal für 10€ in der CD-Case Version gekauft.
Aber es ließ sich auf meinem System (siehe unten) nicht installieren (Shader 2.0 Fehler...?).

Fehlkäufe auf Grund der sehr kurzen Spielzeit hätten sein können:
CoD 4
CoD 5

Aber die Videothek hat mich davor bewahrt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Unreal 2 - Das war das erste mal, dass ich so richtig gemerkt hab, dass ein Spiel auf den Massenmarkt getrimmt wurde. Ein unglaublich seichter und langweiliger Shooter. Konnte man in dem Spiel überhaupt mal sterben? Das Spiel war so leicht und so linear, dass man zwischenzeitlich wirklich aufpassen musste, dass man nicht eingenickt ist. 

Two Worlds - Balancing war anfangs überhaupt nicht vorhanden, total verbuggt und der Multiplayer funktionierte nur, wenn man Glück hatte. Vielleicht werd ich's mir demnächst nochmal mit dem neuesten Patch angucken.

Age of Conan - Wollte bevor das WoW Addon rauskommt nochmals ein anderes Online-Rollenspiel testen und nun ja, hab Age of Conan den einen Freimonat gespielt und war mächtig enttäuscht. Einfach viel zu unfertig. Schade um das rausgeworfene Geld.

Deus Ex 2 - Wie gern hab ich doch den ersten Teil gespielt und dann kam so eine Megaenttäuschung. All das was den Vorgänger so stark gemacht hatte, wurde hier rausgenommen oder strikt vereinfacht. Selten war ich bei einem Nachfolger so enttäuscht wie hier.

Pro Evo 2008 - Bin eigentlich ein großer Fan der Fussballreihe, aber dieser Teil war leider ein totaler Flop. Zum Glück ist 2009 wieder besser geworden.


----------



## daniegee1337 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ganz klar Far Cry 2.... ein unglaublich schlechtes Spiel und ich spiele schon wirklich jeden Mist, den ich mir kaufe (schon vom Prinzip her,,, meine Kohle und so..), aber das war echt zu viel. Die ungefähr 15% zu hohe Wertung von PCGames erinnert mich vage an die Wertung von Black&White... überlege langsam echt mein Abo abzubestellen  Kann echt nicht sein, dass ihr der Industrie so in den Popo kriecht. Alle anderen seriösen Spielemagazine haben dieses Spiel VIEL nidriger bewertet. Poliert euren Ruf auf liebe Redakteure!


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars, Armed Assault, Cold Zero, Neverwinter Nights 2


----------



## butt3rkeks (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				ForgottenRealm am 18.11.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> X-Ring Alliance: Total überladene Tastaturbelegungen.
> [...].


Nanu? Effektiv wurden von den zugegeben vielen belegten Tasten nur ein rundes Dutzend gebraucht und die hatte man nach einer halben Stunde Spielzeit drauf   

Zum Thema: Star-Trek: Der Aufstand (Spiel zum Film)
So schlecht kann es ja gar nicht sein, jedes bisher gekaufte ST-Spiel hat mir durchweg gefallen... nur der Vollständigkeit halber habe ich mich wortwörtlich durchgequält.


----------



## Shubbidu (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Definitiv Gothic 3...
vom Spielerischen her gesehen war's eigentlich wirklich gut, ganz in Gothic Tradition... aber zu einem vollständigen Spiel gehört eben auch, dass es technisch gut programmiert ist, und Gothic 3 war aus technischer Sicht ein absoluter Totalausfall. Selbst über ein Jahr später mit CP 1.6 immer noch häufige Abstürze, vor allem beim Laden von Spielständen... und das absolut mieseste Open World Streaming, das es jemals gegeben hat und im Schnitt alle 20 Meter für Standbilder von 1-30 Sekunden gesorgt hat. Das hat wirklich übelst auf den Spielspass gedrückt und einen auch regelrecht beim Spielen (z.B. Kämpfen) behindert (Standbild mitten im Kampf und so). Man kann ein Spiel nicht einfach nach dem Motto bewerten "Wäre ein Superspiel, wenn...", man muss das bewerten was vorliegt. Insofern waren die astronomisch hohen Wertungen aller gängigen Spielemagazine ein Skandal.


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Tschuldigung, Statement vergessen.
Tiberium Wars: Die Story ist grottenschlecht und das Gameplay war Mist.

Armed Assault: Völlig VERBUGED. Es war das erste Spiel, dass ich wegen seiner Bugs aufgegeben habe.

Cold Zero: Ist die €5 nicht wert die ich bezahlt habe. EIn Spiel der Kategorie überflüssig.

Neverwinter Nights 2: Wenn manche sagen, Drakensang ist langsam, was ist dan Mit NW2?? Ich habe mich vor dem Bildschirm so was von gelangweilt. Ich bin Forgotten Realms Fan, aber das hat mich nicht im Ansatz berührt. Ich musste mich damals zwischen NW2 und Medieval 2 entscheiden. Ich habe falsch entschieden.

Noch eins dazu:
Assassins Creed: Ich habe mir etwas anderes erwartet! Ein Attentatsspiel das nur auf Action abzielt ist schlecht. Ich hätte gehofft, dass ich auch auf Silent Assassin spielen kann. Schlechtes Gameplay aber doch stimmige Atmosphäre.


----------



## Huskyboy (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

hm da gabs einige

in meinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn hab ich mir *Links 386 Pro* gekauft (Spiel des Monats in PCGames 10/92) dummerweise hab ich gedacht "och das geht schon auf dem 386er" ging auch, aber wie, das hat pro Bild dann schonmal 10 sekunden gedauert. 

Könnt ihr Simulieren wenn ihr die DOSBox auf 500 Cycles stellt   

C&C Tiberiumkonflikt war das selbe, 3 Tage nach dem kauf davon hatte ich nen 486DX266, oje, danach hatte ich für 1 Jahr Taschengeld/Geburtstags/Weihnachtsgeschenke verbraten

Ein weiterer Fehlkauf war *The 7th Guest* schon die Vorschauartikel in diversen Heften führten bei den meisten Spielern zum Sabbern, am ende blieb aber auch nicht mehr über als Grafik und 13 höllisch schwere Rätsel, im endeffekt stink langweilig und dafür 2 CDs..

Noch einer *Blind Date* da hatte ich das selbe Problem wie Herr Borovski Zitar "Es lief nicht".. erst jetzt nach jahren auf der DOSBox gehts überhaupt, und auch da nur mit glück, waren zum glück nur 20 DM 

*Corridor 7* nen Capstone spiel, das 1994 noch mit der Wolfenstein 3D engine daher kam, sah damals schon übel aus, schlimmer war noch Operation BodyCount, das kam 95 mit der Engine und sah noch übler aus, aber das hab ich erst extrem später aufm trödel gekauft, das zählt nicht

*The Complete Ultima 7 - CD * toll, einfach 1:1 die Disketten umkopiert, ich hab die Kriese bekommen, die spiele hab ich nämlich auch als diskettenversion gehabt.. ärg!..

*Kingdom - The Far Reaches* geile Previews gabs dazu, was mach ich, ich warte den PC Games test nicht ab, und was kommt raus, ne ansammlung von zeichentrick sequenzen, die interaktivität beschränkt sich auf taste drücken, einfach öde, sah aber immerhin gut aus..

*Bundeliga Manager 97 * als Fan des Hattrick ungesehen zugegriffen und ungesehen Version 1.0 erwischt, oder war es eher 0.1? Jedenfalls war das Teil absolut unspielbar, mehr Bugs als in Starship Troopers, Patches kamen eher langsam (mal angemerkt das das WWW noch nicht so war wie jetzt wo man sich mal eben nen 800 MB patch ziehen konnte) Software 2000 wollte den Fehler zuerst nichtmal zugeben "kleine fehler" bekam man auf der Hotline zu hören, die waren so klein das man mal nen Spiel gewann aber trotzde Verloren hatte, von abstürzen ganz zu schweigen, die Bugliste der verkaufsversion war irgendwie 4 Seiten Lang.. dagegen war Enter the Matrix oder Hellgate London Harmlos, das ging so weit das PCG das nicht als Aboprämie auslieferte

*Dominion - Storm over Gift 3* eine der vielen "Strategiehoffnungen" was war, nen öder Aufguss des X-ten C&C Clones, müde grafik, müde story und alles andere kaum erwähnenswert

*Conquest Earth* auch von PCGames in den Himmel gehyped, mit sonderbeilagen, ellenlangen previews etc, was davon überblieb zeigte der Test, Grafik war gut, KI struntzdumm, mieses leveldesign, langweilige missionen, Story müll etc etc.. das spiel hatte sich schon massivst verspätet, hätte aber gut noch 2 jahre länger gebraucht um Spielbar zu werden..

*Anno1602* nicht irgendwie weil das Spiel schlecht war, zum verkaufsstart geholt und was ist, dank des Kopierschutzes war es nicht startbar, von Sunflowers gabs am Telefon dann zu hören "Dann müssen sie sich ein neues CD-Laufwerk holen".. nach 2 oder 3 wochen kam man dann mal auf die Idee das die CD-Rom fehlerhaft sein könnten, was bei einem teil der Auflage auch so war, die ausgetauschten funktionierten dann auch... da hätte ich mir das nicht zum release holen müssen..

ich könnte jetzt ja noch einige stunden so weiter machen aber dann wirds irgendwann langweilig, es gab auch viele spiele die ich kurz nach kauf in die liste gepackt hätte, die aber erst nach einiger zeit ihren spass entfalteten, unter anderem Might and Magic 7 und 8, sehen beide absolut mist aus, aber wenn man die erstmal spielt sind die klasse, zudem hab ich einigen schrott mit voller absicht gekauft, der kommt hier auch nicht rein, ich mag solche Spiele teilweise, hat was von Plan 9 from Outter Space..


----------



## Jojoselavi (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.11.2008 01:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Unreal 2 - Das war das erste mal, dass ich so richtig gemerkt hab, dass ein Spiel auf den Massenmarkt getrimmt wurde. Ein unglaublich seichter und langweiliger Shooter. Konnte man in dem Spiel überhaupt mal sterben? Das Spiel war so leicht und so linear, dass man zwischenzeitlich wirklich aufpassen musste, dass man nicht eingenickt ist.


natürlich konnte man das. 
Ich hatte eine Menge Spaß mit Unreal 2


----------



## Otakon32 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Söldner Secret Wars dicht gefolgt von Age of Conan und dann Hellgate London 

Bei solchen Spielen sollte es eine Geld zurück Garantie vom Hersteller geben xD


----------



## Chrissyx (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

 *Natural Fawn Killers*


----------



## xdave78 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mir fallen dazu nur Anno1503 (extra früh aufgestanden und zum Markt), Elder Scrolls IV : Oblivion und Dungeon Lords ein. Alles Games die ich max 3-4Std gespielt habe und die nun vor sich hingammeln


----------



## TohKlidan (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war 
"Masters of Orion 3"

der 2. Teil war genial, aber 3. Teil erinnerte mehr an eine Tabellenkaluklation als an ein Spiel.
Das war auch das letzte Spiel das ich blind gekauft habe. Seitdem hab ich immer erst mal Test
oder Demos abgewartet, weil nach Vorberichten zu gehen ist mir zu unsicher da wird einfach viel zu
sehr "gehyped" 

Hellgate London hab ich zum Glück nicht gekauft weil ich bei der beta gemerkt habe das es nix taugt.


----------



## Calyptratus (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Dieser Bericht erinnert mich irgendwie an den Kummerkasten, den wir früher in der Schule hatten: jeder darf einen Zettel reinwerfen, auf dem steht wen oder was er total doof findet.... Naja, wer´s braucht...


----------



## anthu (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

meins war "c&c alarmstufe rot 2"
nach dem halbwegs realistischen ersten teil hab ich mich von dem albernen stil und der teilweise comicgrafik und unüblichen waffen eher abgeschreckt gefühlt.
hatte aber glück, ein freund hatte geburtstag, habs schön eingepackt und ihm geschenkt  

ps:
manchmal wärs bei so einer bildergalerie schon sinnvoll übers bild den namen des spiels einzublenden.
blöd wenn man erst im text nach dem namen suchen muß   

mfg
anthu


----------



## Flo66R6 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Orckilla am 18.11.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu gothic3 kann ich nur sagen ,dass es mit den neuesten Patches duraus Bock macht.



Ja klar. Und zwar ziemlich genau bis zu dem Punkt an dem man merkt dass es im prinzip vollkommen wurscht ist ob man einfach nur alles niederknüppelt, sich auf die Seite der Rebellen, oder die Seite der Orks schlägt. Es gibt 0 Story, geschweige denn einen roten Faden. Gothic 3 ist echt mal sch***e. Solch ein Spiel völlig ohne Handlung ist einfach komplett sinnfrei.

PS: Ja, ich hatte auch alle möglichen Patche und community fixe installiert und es lief auch weitgehend Bugfrei.


----------



## behemoth65 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Eindeutig "Age Of Conan" das Spiel und 2 Monate Abo, völlig für die Katz. Wenn man jetzt so iun den Foren leist, hat sich wohl immer noch nichts gravierend verbessert. Es kommen immer noch großspurige Ankündigungen die nie eingelöst werden...


----------



## Somian (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Paraworld! Das Spiel war sowas von... deutsch, die grafik, das ruckeln, das verkorkste gameplay, man hat nix gesehn... arrrh. einfach ein riesen haufen DEUTSCH das spiel xD


----------



## assembler (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Microsoft Windows!


----------



## Flo66R6 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Tja, bei mir gerade ganz aktuell:

Call of Duty: World at War. Gut, ich habe es erst eine halbe Stunde gespielt, aber das will bei mir schon etwas heißen wenn ich es nur anzocke und nach 30 minuten beende obwohl ich mir lecker Bierchen kaltgestellt habe und mich auf mindestens 6 Stunden Spaß mit meinem neu erworbenen Spielchen gefreut habe.

Ich werde es heute Abend noch einmal versuchen...

Ansonsten war da noch Gothic 3. Ich habe es erst spät gekauft, daher war es von der Technik her ganz gut spielbar. Aber nach ziemlich vielen gespielten Stunden in denen ich immer dachte "Da muss doch noch etwas kommen", habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, die ich weiter oben kundgetan habe. Ich ärgere mich weniger um's Geld, sondern eher um die vergeudete Zeit.

Timeshift ist auch so ein Thema. Es tut mir leid, das meine Freundin mir damit eine Freude machen wollte und 30 EUR dafür ausgegeben hat. Sieht konsolig aus, spielt sich konsolig und ich finde keinen Zugang dazu. 

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## XgAmEr (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hab da noch einen grossen Fehlkauf!!!

Trommelwirbel












S T A L K E R  C L E A R  S K Y

Das schlimmste überhaupt hab mich so drauf gefreut ABER so ein instabiles und verBUGGTES Spiel hab ich noch nie gespielt!


----------



## digga4me (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mein schlimmstes war Supreme Commander..... grundlegend top mit 2 Monitoren riesige Anzahl Einheiten.... aber meiner Meinung nach Müll hoch 10!


----------



## Septimus (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Eindeutig X3!!

In X2 war man noch mitten im Geschehen-man hing förmlich in der Story- aber in X3 keine Spur mehr davon.Auch hat es mich gestört das man die Steuerung komplett umgestaltet hat und die Cockpits gleich mit beiseite gefegt hat.
Bei aller Liebe aber auch die Fan Mods haben mich nicht mehr dazu bewegen können das Spiel noch mal zu Installieren.
Wenn ich jetzt an X3 TC denke,und was die da wieder verbaut haben kann ich nur sagen das sie eine Verdammt Erfolgreiche Serie in den Sand geboxt haben.Weil ausser ner Netten Grafik ist vom Spiel nichts mehr zu sehen und so spare ich mir lieber das Geld und werds mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Two Worlds (Special Edition).

Two Worlds finde ich langweilig. Die Bäume sehen unter aller Sau aus.

Das kann Gothic oder Oblivion viel besser.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Bei mir dürften es Söldner (Gründe wurden eh schon genannt) und Stronghold 2 sein. Obwohl ich die Vorgänger von Stronghold 2 mochte, bei Teil 2 war die Luft raus. Zig Patches und dürftige KI taten ihr übriges.


----------



## st-jimmy (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ganz klar, Splinter Cell Double Agent. Das war wie als wenn man beim 400m Lauf in Führung liegt und dann kurz vor Schluss stürzt. Di ersten Teile waren Super aber dann so etwas schlechts. Grafik mies und schlechte Performance.


----------



## v2wclan (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

PES 2008, da stand PES drauf, war aber kein PES drin. War schon schwer enttäuscht vom mit Abstand schlechtesten Teil der Reihe.


----------



## Kurum (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Der Pate
hab mich eigentlich total gefreut, schönes Setting(theoretisch) und feine story. im endeffekt dann dass schlechteste spiel was ich je bezahlen musste. zum glück nur 10  e bezahlt da in saturnaktion kurz nach release.

wobei, am schlimmsten war dann wohl conflict vietnam, für 5 € in der pyramide, aber dass war eh ein blindkauf (5 min. gespielt und nie wieder angerührt)


----------



## DaRobertus (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Also ein paar Spiele, die hier als Fehlkauf angeprangert werden kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. NfS: Most Wanted, Bioshock, Far Cry 2, Crysis und Half-Life 2 sind Fehlkäufe? Vielleicht war ein falsches Spiel in der Verpackung, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Das sind Spiele, die das Spiel eines jeden GAmers höherschlagen lassen. Für mich absolut unverständlich


----------



## bumi (19. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DaRobertus am 19.11.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein paar Spiele, die hier als Fehlkauf angeprangert werden kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. NfS: Most Wanted, Bioshock, Far Cry 2, Crysis und Half-Life 2 sind Fehlkäufe? Vielleicht war ein falsches Spiel in der Verpackung, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


Sagt dir das Wort "geschmack" etwas?
Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden. Ich für meinen Teil hab z.b. die Crysis Demo gespielt und hatte bereits nach deren Ende überhaupt keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel. NfS Most Wanted gefällt mir auch ned, weil's nicht im Stil der klassischen Teile ist. Far Cry 2 ist durch die spawnenden Gegner, die ewig langen Wege und so weiter auch nicht jedermanns Sache. Wie bereits gesagt: jeder hat einen Individuellen Geschmack. Ein persönlicher Fehlkauf heisst noch lange nicht, dass das Spiel ansich schlecht war - es hat nur nicht den Geschmack des Käufers getroffen. So einfach ist das...


----------



## markusmrkl (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Oblivion hat mich am meisten enttäuscht; es sollte mehr Freiheit geben, mehr alles aber im Endeffekt wurde alles nur weniger; man konnte nicht mehr fliegen wie in Morrowind (weniger 3D gefühl), die Fantasie Welt war nicht wirklich fantastisch (alles nur Mittelalter Style ausser die Höllen Welten) und die wichtigsten Völker die in Morrowind noch grosse Rollen hatten sind so gut wie nicht vorhanden (Telvanni leben schon seit ewigen Zeiten und schaffen es nicht in Cyrodil sich zu behaupten...). Vielleicht waren die Add-ons viel besser, aber diese habe ich mir nicht mehr gekauft, wie ich es mit sehr viele Spiele Heute mache. Vielleicht bin ich zu alt geworden, oder der Spielspass ist drastisch gesunken...


----------



## Kandinata (19. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DaRobertus am 19.11.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein paar Spiele, die hier als Fehlkauf angeprangert werden kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. NfS: Most Wanted, Bioshock, Far Cry 2, Crysis und Half-Life 2 sind Fehlkäufe? Vielleicht war ein falsches Spiel in der Verpackung, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Das sind Spiele, die das Spiel eines jeden GAmers höherschlagen lassen. Für mich absolut unverständlich



Es ist nachzuvollziehen da kaum jemand heute noch mit  "Es ist nicht mein Geschmack" oder "Das Spiel ist zwar nicht TOP aber trotzdem recht Solide" definieren will und es bei nicht gefallen bzw, bei nicht erfüllter Erwartung eben nur/gleich das Prädikat  "Das Spiel ist Schrott" gibt... Traurig aber wahr...

Zum Thema, Fehlkäufe ? Seit 7-8 Jahren nicht mehr, einfach weil es wohl mit dem wachsenden Internet mehr als genug möglichkeiten gibt sich über ein Spiel zu erkundigen... Foren, Text Reviews, VIDEO Revies (das Beste überhaupt) und Spielermeinungen, alles da und inenrhalb weniger Sekunden mit Google und Co herausgefunden wenn man nicht sowieso schon "seine" Seiten gefunden hat 

Wer heutzutage sich noch über einen Fehlkauf beschwert fällt entweder unter die Kategorie die ich oben erzählt habe, oder er ist selbst Schuld weil er sich nur auf 1 Quelle verlassen hat, was anderes gibt es nicht mehr...


----------



## flo357 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das war dann wohl Civilization. Ja, damit meine ich das Ur-Civilization. Das lag aber nicht daran, dass das Spiel schlecht gewesen wäre (ganz im Gegenteil). Ich war damals gerade vom C 64 auf den PC gewechselt und dachte, 3,5"-Disketten wäre alle gleich. Nach langem Versuchen, das Spiel zu installieren, hat sich dann rausgestellt, dass ich ne Amiga-Version erstanden hatte. Aber woher hätte ich das als ca. 14-Jähriger Anfänger ahnen sollen...immerhin weiß ich seitdem, dass es Aufkleber mit Systemanforderungen gibt.

Aktuell war's Age of Conan; das hatte ja den Anspruch, das Rollenspiel wieder (stärker) in MMORPGs zu integrieren. Das war die ersten Stunden auch der Fall, danach war's (aus meiner Sicht) nur noch WoW in blutig und für mich langweilig.


----------



## HarryX (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Crysis war mein größter Fehlkauf, es wurde überall so gut gemacht, odch das Gameplay ist zum kotzen, ganzes Magazin für einen Mensch. Aber aus fehlern lernt man ja


----------



## Extremplay (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Armed Assault aua das tat mir wirklich leid!!!


----------



## PunkFan15 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

in meinem regal verstaubt Warhammer 40K, alle fanden es so toll aber mich ließ es einfach nur kalt...

und FEAR war super geil, ich bleibe meinem lieblingsspiel treu!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				GorrestFump am 18.11.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr bisher auf jeden Fall Far Cry 2.
> Vollmundige Versprechen durch Entwickler, herausragende Previews, das jubelhochjauchzende frühe PC Games Review und die schönen Erfahrungen mit dem ersten Teil überredeten mich zum Kauf.
> Was bietet das Spiel?
> *tolle Grafik, an der man sich jedoch sehr schnell satt sieht, denn...
> ...



Danke, dass Ich nicht so viel schreiben muss.


----------



## ZEUSofEnse (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Warum steht mein Name nicht dabei ?


----------



## Liar (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mass Effect. Ich würde es allerdings als ein Fehlkauf bezeichnen, den ich nicht bereue. Die Paradoxie erklärt sich dadurch, dass ich es einerseits durchgespielt habe und dabei durchaus meinen Spaß hatte, was vor Allem der Haupthandlung zu verdanken war, aber dass ich mich andererseits wohl noch nie zuvor über so viel verschenktes Potenzial geärgert und über weite Strecken so gelangweilt habe. Abseits der Story ist das Spiel ein Vakuum. Es gibt praktisch nichts zu entdecken und alles sieht gleich aus. Warum macht sich jemand die Mühe ein derart komplexes und durchdachtes Universum zu schaffen, um es dann brachliegen zu lassen? Ein Rollenspiel lebt maßgeblich von seiner Welt, seinen Nebenschauplätzen, seiner Möglichkeit den Forscherdrang nachzugehen und den kleinen Kriegen, die neben der epischen Handlung ausgefochten werden. In diesen Disziplinen hatte Mass Effect jedoch so gut wie nichts zu bieten und hat daher meines Erachtens als Rollenspiel auf annährend der ganzen Linie versagt. Man hätte lieber ein 3rd-Person-Shooter daraus machen sollen, wenn es neben der Story eh nix zu erleben gibt.


----------



## agvoter (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Also mein größter Fehlkauf war Spider Man 3. Ka, wieso ich das damals gekauft habe. Die Missionen wiederholen sich immer und die Kameraführung ist fürn ****. Ich habs dann nach einer Stelle, wo ich nicht weiter kam, weil es immer geharkt hat, in die Ecke geworfen. Und da verfault es jetzt


----------



## Xcevion (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

also The Movies ist eigentlich ein ganz ordentliches spiel wenn man weiß wie man es spielen muss und wenn man es dann nicht ganz auf die reihe bekommt hilft ein kleiner, simplerer aber so gesehen trotzdem komplexer ini-tweak meist große wunder


----------



## oliwer85 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

CRYSIS + CRYSIS WARHEAD einfach nur dreck


----------



## Zock3r (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Größter Fehlkauf aller Zeiten war The Fall. Von PC Games über den grünen Klee gelobt, war das Spiel dermaßen verbuggt, dass es selbst Gothic3 in den Schatten stellt. Das Spiel selbst war zwar einigermaßen ok, aber nicht toll. Deutliche Designschwächen, langeweilige Passagen, nicht oder fehlerhaft implementierte Features (z.B. Fahrzeuge), doofe Gruppensteuerung und nicht zuletzt eine enttäuschende Story. Hinzu kam eine viel zu lahme Patchveröffentlichungsrate. Was habe ich mich damals geärgert! Von dem Entwickler (Silver Style Entertainment) kommt mir seit dem auch nix mehr ins Haus. Und wenn ich den Namen Carsten Strehse nur höre, stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				oliwer85 am 19.11.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> CRYSIS + CRYSIS WARHEAD einfach nur dreck




du hast dir nach crysis, das dir nicht gefallen hat (vornehm ausgedrückt), noch warhead gekauft und wunderst dich, dass es auch nicht dein fall ist?

bei allem respekt, aber das -wenn es denn so war- hättest du dir wohl dann selbst zuzuschreiben.


----------



## CoDii84 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Komisch das neue Need for Speed is bei einem Freund heut eingetrudelt und ich habs schon ein wenig bei ihm gespielt. Er bereut es bestellt zu haben, absoluter Fehlkauf^^


----------



## PTL88 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Need for Speed: Undercover
ich kann meine entäuschung nich in worte fassen und der blur effect treibt mich in den wahnsinn.die welt und die schatten darstellung sucht wahrhaftig heutztage seinesgleichen.
der flop des jahres . ob ein patch noch was rausholen kann möchte ich bezweifeln . es kommt nich mal annähernd an testdrive unlimited ran.
ich muss mich ers mal bei fallout abreagieren , 
ihr könnts euch ja selber ansehen und verkneift euch sachen wie zb. hdd defragmentieren.
PTL88


----------



## Lion2k7 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Hm ich achte auf Spiele, die gut abschneiden, bei Tests etc. So kann man sich ned zu schnell ein schlechtes Spiel kaufen. Naja ok hab z.B. Joint Opperations, hab ich ein paar Tage gespielt und dann wurde es langweilig ^^


----------



## UTDARKCTF (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Söldner

Noch nie vorher und auch danach hab ich ein Spiel mit derart vielen Bugs gesehen wie dieses ! Fast schon unspielbar , da trösten auch nicht die späteren Patches drüber hinweg.


----------



## HacKz (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein Fehlkauf Nr. 1 war Turok, ich hab das am Release-Tag gekauft und es mittags nur vllt ne Stunde gespielt und es dann gelassen, ist ja ansich eine nette Spielidee aber das läuft so komisch bei mir, es ruckelt nicht aber es zuckt irgendwie so....es muss halt auch mal Fehlkäufe im Leben geben, sonst wärs ja langweilig


----------



## Lion2k7 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Naja Turok ist Kult...hab ich damals immer auf dem N64 gezockt. ^^


----------



## Eroghor (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Größter Fehlkauf für den PC?

Eine Hardware Decoderkarte zum DVD schauen - hat zwar gut funktioniert, hab ich aber kaum genutzt - zum einen mangels DVDs, zum anderen weil die nächste CPU potent genug war das ganze selbst zu übernehmen.

Ach, ihr meint Spiele? Sag das doch. Eigentlich kauf ich keinen Schund, ich les ja voher die Testberichte. Gut, Black&White hat so ziemlich jedes Magazin weit zu hoch bewertet, da hat das System versagt. Und ich hätte Stalker nicht zum Vollpreis kaufen sollen...


----------



## nintendo-maniac (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Gothic 3 CE, dazu muss man auch nichts mehr schreiben. Breed war aber auch ziemlich übel, so eine dämliche Mitstreiter KI habe ich noch nie erlebt.

Das Paraworld schlecht sein soll kann ich garnicht nachvollziehen, das Game war absolut Top, leider war der Multiplayer Modus nicht richtig vorhanden. Mit einem Battle.net wäre das Spiel sicherlich die Größte Alternative zu WarCraft 3


----------



## Jamiderechte (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mhhhhhh....welcher KandiFat ist es denn bei mir...
Der PC selbst. jetzt 3 Jahre nach dem Kauf, (jetzt habe ich  so einigermaßen ahnung von PCs) ärgere ich mich über einen Mediamarkt komplett PC. Null Aufrüst Chancen dank ich nenne es jetzt mal Mikrotower, der is nämlich kleiner als ein Miditower.

Spielemäßig:
Ein 15€ Peppergames Spiel namens Pyro Tycoon. Sch**ß Grafik, Sch**ß Missionen, Sch**ß Sound, Sch*ß Verpackung sogar... nee,nee,nee..

Mein besster Kauf bis her: 
Ein Spiel namen Bomberfun Tournament, hat mich neu nur 5€ gekostet, bisher etwa 5.000 Stunden Spielspaß gebracht und is bis heute noch nicht langweilig geworden. Ist übrigens eine 3D-Version von Bomberman. 
Ich war zwar vorher auch der Überzeugung, das Original sei nicht zu schlagen, aber dieses Spiel ist Dank viel Größerem Umfang, 3D-Grafik (und die sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus), Lan.Unterstützung und Riesenkarten einfach viel besser! 

Hier ->    ist der Roman zu Ende
Jami


----------



## obi99 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				FXK am 18.11.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Earth2160
> 
> Angleblich ja total der Hammer,aber ich fand es stink langweilig.....waren zum glück nur 10€



Das Spiel hat mir damals noch grossen Spass gemacht. Vor allem online, da es praktisch unendlich taktische Möglichkeiten gab. Aber es wurde praktisch nicht gespielt, weshalb das dann nach kurzer Zeit schon wieder ein Ende hatte.

Meine Fehlkäufe waren:

Star Wars: Empire at War
HdR: Schlacht um Mittelerde 2
HdR: War of the Ring


----------



## Ich15 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

eindeutig tribal trouble


----------



## JimRaynor (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Also mein größter Fehlkauf war Deus Ex 2! Ich war vom ersten Teil sowas von begeistert, habe ihn etliche Male durchgespielt gehabt, entdeckte trotzdem bei jedem Mal neue Sachen. Als ich erfuhr, dass ein zweiter Teil erscheinen sollte, war ich hin und weg. Ich verfolgte alle previews usw. und als es endlich rauskam, kaufte ich es sofort. Am Anfang gings eigentlich,dann merkte ich, dass bei den Implantaten abgespeckt wurde, man seine Fähigkeiten nicht mehr ausbauen konnte und das Inventar "ausgebaut" wurde. Die Gebieten waren klein und ich fühlte mich nicht wirklich frei, die Charaktere wirken auch nicht so "echt" wie im ersten Teil.
Die Story war auch schrecklich, so konnte man sich nicht aussuchen wie die Story "anfangen" sollte, wie bei Kotor 2 sondern fing es so an, dass alle 3 enden des ersten Teils stattgefunden haben. Der richtig cool JC Denton wurde so zum verrückten....
Auch die Atmosphäre wurde nicht erreicht. Ich war einfach total enttäuscht... vielleicht hätte es mehr Erfolg gehabt wenn es kein Deus Ex nachfolger gewesen wäre, vielleicht erwartete ich einfach zuviel von dem Nachfolger des (meiner Meinung nach) besten PC Spiels überhaupt.


----------



## PeaceHater (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Hardware: Kauf einer D3D Karte statt einer 3Dfx Zusatzkarte, was allerdings schon ne Weile her ist.
Spiele: Gothic3, HGL


----------



## DaLempi (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Meine größten Fehlkäufe waren: Company of Heroes + Add-On

Das Spiel selber ist ja hammergeil, die Grafik ist sehr edel, aber im Multiplayer geht nichts!!!
Mal kann man mit Freunden zusammen spielen (aber nur ich mit je 1 Freund, die Freunde untereinander nicht), dann ist der Server wieder offline. 
Die Folge, ich kann seit 3 Monaten mit keinem mehr zusammen spielen und alle die ich kenne und sich da Spiel gekauft haben, haben diesen Kauf stark bereut...


----------



## Gebbo08 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				JimRaynor am 19.11.2008 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein größter Fehlkauf war Deus Ex 2! Ich war vom ersten Teil sowas von begeistert, habe ihn etliche Male durchgespielt gehabt, entdeckte trotzdem bei jedem Mal neue Sachen. Als ich erfuhr, dass ein zweiter Teil erscheinen sollte, war ich hin und weg. Ich verfolgte alle previews usw. und als es endlich rauskam, kaufte ich es sofort. Am Anfang gings eigentlich,dann merkte ich, dass bei den Implantaten abgespeckt wurde, man seine Fähigkeiten nicht mehr ausbauen konnte und das Inventar "ausgebaut" wurde. Die Gebieten waren klein und ich fühlte mich nicht wirklich frei, die Charaktere wirken auch nicht so "echt" wie im ersten Teil.
> Die Story war auch schrecklich, so konnte man sich nicht aussuchen wie die Story "anfangen" sollte, wie bei Kotor 2 sondern fing es so an, dass alle 3 enden des ersten Teils stattgefunden haben. Der richtig cool JC Denton wurde so zum verrückten....
> Auch die Atmosphäre wurde nicht erreicht. Ich war einfach total enttäuscht... vielleicht hätte es mehr Erfolg gehabt wenn es kein Deus Ex nachfolger gewesen wäre, vielleicht erwartete ich einfach zuviel von dem Nachfolger des (meiner Meinung nach) besten PC Spiels überhaupt.




kann ich so unterschreiben. DX2 war leider eines der ersten produkte die hauptsächlich für die nextgen konsolengeneration entwickelt wurde was man bei heutigen "rpgs" auch noch merkt. siehe fallout 2.
DX2 hatte sicherlich einige gute momente, wozu ich auch die gelungene grafik und eigentlich auch die atmosphäre rechne. allerdings ist es sehr linear und geskriptet. kein deus ex


----------



## AmigaInvader (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Die Siedler II NG,

zu Seligen AMIGA Zeiten ruleten die Siedler,  also auf dem PC erstmal Siedler IV gekauft,
überzeugte nicht wirklich und nachdem alle die Siedler II NG bejubelten der guten alten Zeit halber, musste ich feststellen, das es das Langweiligste Spiel überhaupt ist.

Dann doch lieber auf dem Amiga - "Die Siedler"  zocken!


----------



## sow42195 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

leider war es mein letzter Spielekauf: Far Cry 2 ! sowas von langweilig und nervig...


----------



## SigHunter (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Age of Conan,
nicht weil ich das Spiel schlecht finde,
sondern einfach nur weil ich gemerkt hab dass ich Rollenspiele erschreckend langweilig finde. (gut das Spiel setzt da vermutlich noch ne ordentliche Portion Langeweile drauf, im Gegensatz zu anderen)


----------



## CrinevI (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein allergrößter Fehlkauf war eindeutig Ironman für den PC!

So eine schlechte Konvertierung von der Konsole habe ich noch nie gesehn xD


----------



## DaRobertus (19. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				WhisperingBlades am 18.11.2008 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlkäufe habe ich ne Menge gemacht, aber in letzterer Zeit fällt mir nur "Timeshift" ein.
> 
> Nettes Design, abwechslungsreiche Umgebungen ... aber letztendlich ein mittelmäßig schlechter Half-Life 2 Klon. Zu viel ist auffallend einfach nur nur geklaut. Die Idee mit der Zeitmanipulation ist nicht neu aber man hätte viel, viel mehr draus machen können. Da reißt leider die kleine Handvoll Rätsel-Events, in denen man mal aus der Shooter Lethargie fallen und seinen Kopf benutzen muss um mit den Zeitmanipulationsfähigkeiten weiterzukommen, die Karre auch nicht mehr aus dem Sumpf. Schade, sehr sehr schade.
> Endergebnis : einmal durchgespielt, mit den Achseln gezuckt ... und ab damit ganz nach hinten ins Regal. Vielleicht wandert es ja demnächst bei ebay rein ...




Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Eigentlich bin ich ein Ego-Shooter Fan und haeb keien besonderen Ansprüche aber dieses Spiel wollte mir irgendwie nicht gefallen


----------



## DaRobertus (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Donatell am 18.11.2008 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich?
> Ich ärgere mich immer noch über meinen Kauf der GeForce 8800 GTX !
> Da hatte man lange Zeit gesprochen das Sie am Ende mit  Schnelligkeit sind, und es tat sich monatelang nichts ausser die Ultra. Also hab ich Sie mir geholt und 420 Euro hingeblättert...
> 3 Wochen später fing es an. G260, G280 ATI und Geforce brachten eine neue nach der anderen raus, der Preis für die 8800 GTX fiel und fiel und kostet heute nur noch ca. 220 Euro.
> Ausserdem ist die Leistung die die neuen Karten haben um ein vielfaches höher als die 8800 GTX, ich fühl mich seither ziemlich verarscht von GeForce.




Passiert leider. HAbe meine 8800GTX für 330 erstanden. Bin aber höchst zufrieden, kann bis jetzt alle Spiele (Crysis, Race Driver: Grid) auf Ultra Spielen(1680x1024 Auflösung). Nur Antialising muss aus aber das macht keinen besonderen Unterschied


----------



## DaRobertus (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				anjuna80 am 18.11.2008 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Bioshock
> 
> Hab das Spiel ein Stündchen gespielt, aber Setting, Waffen, diese Spezialfähigkeiten, Gegner....alles hat mir nicht gefallen. Und ich bin eigentlich Shooter-Fan



Für mich unbegreiflich. Eines der besten Spiele, die ich in meinem jungen Leben gespielt habe. Es ist einfach genial und ich kann wirklich aus reine mHerzen sagen : Bioshock, ich liebe Dich, willst Du mich heiraten?" Das ist doch romantisch oder?


----------



## SteviBing (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				SigHunter am 19.11.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Age of Conan,
> nicht weil ich das Spiel schlecht finde,
> sondern einfach nur weil ich gemerkt hab dass ich Rollenspiele erschreckend langweilig finde. (gut das Spiel setzt da vermutlich noch ne ordentliche Portion Langeweile drauf, im Gegensatz zu anderen)



Also wenn du Age of Conan langweilig findest, dann findest du auch alles andere langweilig.


----------



## SaPass (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war *World of Warcraft*. 
Das erste, was mich an dem Spiel geärgert hat: 4 Wochen warten, bis es endlich bei mir zu Hause ankam. Dann waren da noch die monatlichen Gebühren, die wohl den meisten hier bekannt sind. Es war einfach nur verdammt teuer für einen Schüler.
Jetzt zum Spiel selbst:
Das Spielprinzip ist genial, denn es macht direkt süchtig. Man kann eine neue, riesige Welt erkunden. Und diese Sucht war das Problem. Ich habe vieles um mich herum vernachlässigt, nur um mit 39 anderen, noch süchtigeren Spielern, irgendwelche Bosse in den damals - 2005 - angesagten Instanzen zu legen. Deswegen war es ein Fehlkauf. Wegen der Sucht. Aber das ist ein Punkt, den man erst erkennt, wenn man länger nicht mehr spielt.


----------



## DaRobertus (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				GorrestFump am 18.11.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr bisher auf jeden Fall Far Cry 2.
> Vollmundige Versprechen durch Entwickler, herausragende Previews, das jubelhochjauchzende frühe PC Games Review und die schönen Erfahrungen mit dem ersten Teil überredeten mich zum Kauf.
> 
> Was bietet das Spiel?
> ...



Redest du wirklich vom gleichen Far Cry 2 das ich gerade spiele? Also die Grafik ist nach 10 Std immer noch atemberaubend (wie schön die SOnne durch die Bäume scheint *träum*) Zweitens muss ich Dir Recht geben, die Nebenmissionen sind nicht besonders klasse im Gegensatz zu den Hauptmissionen, die sind wirklich klasse und ein Fingerschmauss(Gaumenschmauss nur für Finger, hab ich mir selber ausgedacht xD) Die Gegner setzen mir unter der Stufe HArdcore ziehmlich heftig zu, die von Dir genannten dummen Gegnern kann ich nicht bauffinden(außer die in den Autos sitzen^^) , ich muss mir häufiger Kugeln aus dem Körper ziehen als mir lieb ist. Dieses Spiel ist jeden Euro wert, meiner Ansicht nach. Ich versteh es wirklich nicht, warum hier alle so am meckern sind. Sind wir denn schon so weit, dass wir zu Spießern der PC-Spiele werden. Freut euch doch einfach, dass es ein solider Shooter mit einer großen Spielwelt ist, die  sogar frei begehbar ist. Früher wer man ausgerastet und hätte ein solches Spie lals Teufelwerk bezeichnet. Heute haben es die Entwickler wirklich schwer mit uns. Ich sage einfach mal DANKE, für die vielen wirklich guten Spiele, wie z.B. Far Cry 2, die ihr uns gegeben habt, um unser Spielerherz zu erfreuen


----------



## DaRobertus (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				akart am 18.11.2008 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> -FEAR
> -FARCRY 2 (das hiiin und heeeer der missionen nervt total ,habs deinst.)ANDERS MACHEN İST NİCHT İMMER GUT
> -STALKER (ZU VİEL GEQUATSCHE VON MİSSİON ZU MİSSİON NACH 20 MİN DEİNST.)
> -HELLGATE LONDON




Außer Hellgate London drei Spielenamen, die jedem Shooter-Fan ein glitzern in die Augen zaubern sollten. ICh würde Dir raten Spiele etwas länger als 20 Minuten zu spielen, sonst verpasst Du die ganze Action^^


----------



## N8Mensch (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Aquanox war mein letzter Fehlkauf. 
Bevor ich mir jetzt ein Spiel kaufe, schaue ich mir Meinungen, Tests und Wertungen genau an.

Klappt nun sehr gut  

Mit Hardware hatte ich noch nie Probleme, da ich monatelang selektiere 

Q6600|2048MB|500GB|8800GTS 512
Es war einmal:AMD3500+S939|2048MB|80GB|6800GT 256MB->AMD2000+|512MB|80GB|G4 64MB->AMD1200|256MB|30GB|G2 32 MB->P500C|128MB|13GB|Voodoo3 16 MB->Cyrix166+/P200|16MB|2GB|ATIRage2MB+Voodoo1 4 MB


----------



## gottill (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

ich hab mir das life-time-abbo von hellgate: london gekauft...
ich glaub es is nich nötig da noch was zu zu sagen...


----------



## bernder (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Eindeutig Doom3!

Am Anfang noch ganz nett, wich der Gruselfaktor nach und nach der Monotonie.  Alles wurde vorhersehbar und langweillig. Wie soll sich jemand vor etwas Gruseln das ihm vorher schon mehr ein AHA als ein AHhhh bescherte?


----------



## Gomorra10 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Warleaders


----------



## MrBerlintype (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mich wundert, dass noch keiner Dark Messiah of Might & Magic genannt hat.. Das war doch echt totaler Schrott., und die Wertung von PcGames werde ich wohl auch nie nachvollziehen können.


----------



## eddie22 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

- Enter The Matrix (einfach traurig welche schlechten Spiele Shiny produziert hat, seitdem sie aufgekauft wurden. Früher konnte man deren Spiele blind kaufen. Ich sag nur MDK, Earthworm Jim)
- Knights of the Temple 2
- Unreal 2
- Doom 3


----------



## Jojoselavi (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				DaRobertus am 19.11.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 18.11.2008 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tut mir Leid, aber Far Cry 2 ist zum größten Teil einfach nur Müll, bis auf die Grafik und die Atmosphäre. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie man das Spiel noch verteidigen kann...


----------



## hankthewank (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

für mich definitiv world at war. unerträgliches gameplay


----------



## trippleyyy (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

wenn pc games mal ordentlich werten würde und spielen wie gothic3 keine 90% bekämen, würden viele spieler weniger fehlkäufe machen. tjaa...ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## stawacz79 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Jojoselavi am 19.11.2008 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> DaRobertus am 19.11.2008 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich fands auch gut,zwar kein bioshock oder dead space aber dennoch gut und dazu noch sehr schön


----------



## Schoppy (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Also Unreal 2 fand ich gut


----------



## Avenga (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				MrBerlintype am 19.11.2008 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert, dass noch keiner Dark Messiah of Might & Magic genannt hat.. Das war doch echt totaler Schrott., und die Wertung von PcGames werde ich wohl auch nie nachvollziehen können.


   ich kann deine meinung nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen, aber anscheinend ging es den meisten wie dir(hat sich ja leider kaum verkauft)....ich bin nach wie vor der meinung, dark messiah ist zwar vom rollenspielerischen her ein leichtgewicht, ansonsten jedoch ein klasse spiel, in dem der nahkampf mit schwert usw. toll umgesetzt ist... seitdem wünsch ich mir in jedem kampfspiel, meine gegner per fusstritt traktieren zu können^^


----------



## Jojoselavi (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Schoppy am 19.11.2008 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Unreal 2 fand ich gut


juhuu, ich bin nicht allein...


----------



## patertom (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

wenn man von dvds reden kann dann war es mit ABSTAND Underworld Evolution. Das ist so ein Blödsinn. 
Sonst hab ich keine Beschwerden.(Far cry 2 würde ich persönlich zu Mittel einfügen, weder besonders schlecht noch besonders gut)


----------



## V3N4T0R (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ganz klar Gothic 3 und Universe at War.


----------



## MasterOD (19. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Age of Conan. Ein gehyptes Spiel, dessen Illusionsblase leider erst nach Release geplatzt ist. Ich bin leider draufreingefallen genauso wie viele anderen auch.
Vieles wurde Versprochen nur wenig gehalten.
Nach Tortage kam nur noch Baustellen, die größer wurden je weiter man im Spiel kam.
Ein Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte.


----------



## skydiver0975 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Eindeutig The Fall Last Days of Gaja... Habs am Erscheinungstag gekauft...und es war das letzte Game das ich zum Vollpreis erstanden habe,da es so verbuggt war! Seitdem warte ich min 4 Monate bevor ich mir ein Game kaufe...

greetz
sky


----------



## WizardXO (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hey^^... was noch keiner erwähnt hat.... ARCATERA !!!...

wie immer stand ich einfach mal im Saturn rum und suchte nach einem schnäppchen. 
Dann sah ich Arcatera... Voller spannung schaute ich mir die Rückseite an... die Bilder sahen nicht schlecht aus, die Geschichte hörte sich gut an... genau wie das Gameplay..... natürlich kaufte ich mir das Spiel.
Glücklich zu Hause angekommen installieret ich das Spiel und zockte...

Die Grafik war ja mal super scheiße...egal... weiter... Ich lief da rum... hab paar menschen angesprochen... paar Sachen aufgesammelt... in ieinem Haus Paar komische Kreaturen besiegt... 

Das Spiel sollte iwie eine Art Mischung aus Click and Point Adventure und Rollenspiel sein. Was es genau ist, weiß man aber nicht. Alles was mit Rollenspiel zu tun hatte funktionierte einfach nicht... wenn man ein Zauber anwendete passierte einfach gar nichts.... oder wenn man ein Level aufgestiegen ist brachte das einem auch nicht viel...

Eines der schlimmsten Sachen war es gab keinen roten Faden. Ich lief hin und her, wusste nich was ich machen soll... usw... Um in die Stadt zu kommen musste man einen Bug benutzten... man musste die Wachen angreifen und dann schnell in die Stadt flüchten... anders bin ich nie in die Stadt gekommen. 

Naja... Das aller schlimmste kommt jetzt... Ich saß mit mehreren Freunden, mehrere Wochen an dem Spiel...
Ergebnis: Wia haben es nicht durchbekommen ... für uns war es unmöglich..komplettlösungen gab es auch keine bzw. gibts heute auch nich und wird es nie geben, weil man es wahrscheinlich nich durchspielen kann.

Das beste: hinten auf der Packung stand, dass das Spiel 15 Jahre in entwicklung war... da saß wahrscheinlich nur ein Mann dran oder so....

größter Fehlkauf aller Zeiten !!!!


----------



## Boemund (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

ganz klar C&C 3 Tiberium Sun: 99 DM; gefälschte Screenschots; schlechtes Spiel; maßloser Hype; massig Bugs; pure Geldmache


----------



## ddragon1 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

ganz klar Hellgate London und Universe at War


----------



## Huskyboy (19. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boemund am 19.11.2008 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz klar C&C 3 Tiberium Sun: 99 DM; gefälschte Screenschots; schlechtes Spiel; maßloser Hype; massig Bugs; pure Geldmache



gefälschte screenshots? ok
Schlechtes Spiel? ok (wobei 3 und AR3 noch massiv mieser sind)
maßloser Hype? ok

aber massig Bugs? das spiel war in version 1.0 problemlos spielbar..


----------



## pelcian (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ganz klar Turning Point: Fall of Liberty ; Grafik na ja geht noch gerade; Grotteneinfach selbst auf schwer; Viel zu kurz nach gut 6 Stunden die Kampange durch.
Auch Sudden Strike 3 Arms of Victory; die Kampange war schwerer als bei den Vorgänger und noch mehr andere Fehler.
Gott sei dank konnte ich beide noch umtauschen und habe mein Geld wieder bekommen.
Call of Juraez ist zwar schon was älter aber es war grotten schlecht, habe mich immer gefragt wie das Spiel so gute Werte bekommen konnte.

Mann kann auch Star Wars Empire at War + Addon dazu nehmen obwohl es Spielerich und grafikmäßig nichts auszugeben gibt an dem Spiel lief es nie flüssig obwohl mein rechner die Hardwareanforderungen mehr als erfüllte. Auch auf einen zwischenzeitlich neuen 4 wochen alten rechner mit neuster Hardware läuft das spiel nicht flüssig, es gibt immer wieder ruckler.
Könnte noch mehr nennen so bestimmt 10 bis 20 Stück aber das sollte wohl reichen.


----------



## Shinizm (20. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boemund am 19.11.2008 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz klar C&C 3 Tiberium Sun: 99 DM; gefälschte Screenschots; schlechtes Spiel; maßloser Hype; massig Bugs; pure Geldmache


An die Screenshots erinnere ich mich auch noch. Wars nicht so das sie im Nachhinein zugaben die Screenshots gefaked zu haben?


----------



## tpRiddick (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

Fehlkäufe hatte ich einige^^ hier mal ein paar Beispiele ^^

Ford Racing: Damals für ca. 8 Euro bei Lidl gekauft , installiert, 3 min ausgehalten, deinstalliert ^^

Anstoss 4 Edition 03/04 (33 Euro) und Anstoss 2005 (15 Euro): Keines kam wirklich an Anstoss 3 ran.

Stronghold  (10 Euro) : Mag en tolles Spiel sein: ich mags nicht ^^

Act of War High Treason ( 10 Euro): Nachdem ich das Hauptspiel total genial fand, war ich ziemlich enttäuscht, als sich das Addon nicht starten lies (trotz mehrfachen installierens.

Autobahn Raser (3 Euro) ^^ naja no comment


----------



## luigi90 (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wieso sind hier so viele Topspiele?Also wenn Crysis schlecht ist, Far Cry 2, und seinerzeit Half Life 2 welches Spiel soll dann noch gut sein?Und Tiberium Wars war meiner Meinung auch ein Klasse Game!


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mein Beitrag ist wohl wieder mal verschwunden. Mein größter Fehlkauf war Fire Warrior. Da gibt es auch nicht viel zu sagen... Das Spiel war einfach nur schlecht......so furchtbar, furchtbar schlecht..... Da haben mir die Warhammer Fans echt leid getan .


@Luigi90: Es kann nun mal nicht jedem alles gefallen  . Ich habe seinerzeit Morrowind vergöttert, trotzdem gibt es genug Leute die damit gar nix anfangen können )


----------



## TheMadman (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

Fehlkäufe hatte ich einige, aber an meinen Ersten kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Silent Thunder hieß das gute Stück, das mich 80Mark kostete und mich fünf Stunden unterhielt. Davon drei Stunden, es ans laufen zu kriegen, eine, um zu merken, dass mein 486er zu schwach war und eine Stunde auf dem Rechner von meinem Nachbarn, wo ich dann zuguguterletzt feststellen musste, dass dieses Spiel Müll war und immer bleiben wird.


----------



## XgAmEr (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wo sind denn die Kommentare verschwunden!?!


----------



## XgAmEr (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

Luigi 80 
Unsere Meinungen sind halt anders ich fand Crysis scheisse du findest es wiederrum ein TOP Spiel was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann aber ih akzeptiere deine Meinung!
Wir haben halt zu verschiedenen Spielen verschiedene Geschmäcker!


----------



## flatland (20. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				luigi90 am 20.11.2008 03:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sind hier so viele Topspiele?Also wenn Crysis schlecht ist, Far Cry 2, und seinerzeit Half Life 2 welches Spiel soll dann noch gut sein?Und Tiberium Wars war meiner Meinung auch ein Klasse Game!



Ich denke mal das viele Top Spiele von denjenigen als schlecht und scheisse bezeichnet werden weil es auf ihren Rechnern aufgrund fehlender guten Hardware unspielbar und schlecht ausah. Die Leute die ich kenne sind erhrlich und sagen so wie es ist - Mein Rechner ist Scheisse und nicht das Spiel.

Ich kenne das doch auch! Manche Spiele haben sowas von wenig Frames aufgebracht das ich erst mal gekotzt habe und mieslaunig war auf alles und jeden. Aber es ist was ganz anderes wenn das Game nach Aufrüstung aufeinmal wie frisch geölt über den Bildschirm flutscht. 

Gruss Flat


----------



## Huskyboy (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

Crysis läuft bei mir perfekt, ist trotzdem kein gutes spiel, geschweige denn FarCry 2.. das ist nicht mal nicht gut, sondern richtig scheisse..


----------



## Flo66R6 (20. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				flatland am 20.11.2008 08:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal das viele Top Spiele von denjenigen als schlecht und scheisse bezeichnet werden weil es auf ihren Rechnern aufgrund fehlender guten Hardware unspielbar und schlecht ausah. Die Leute die ich kenne sind erhrlich und sagen so wie es ist - Mein Rechner ist Scheisse und nicht das Spiel.



Sarkasmus an:
Ach sooo, ich brauche mir also nur einen neuen PC kaufen und dann eröffnet sich mir die Wunderwelt der PC Spiele, die ich bisher nur nicht wahrgenommen habe, weil ich Titel wie Crysis Warhead nur mit 1024x768 mit mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen spielen kann? Was passiert denn dann wenn ich Spiele, die ich vorher schon geil fand dann noch einmal spiele? Brauche ich dann danach eine frische Unterhose? Wird Half Life 2 denn dann auch besser wenn ich mir einen neuen PC gekauft habe (das fand ich nämlich nicht so gut), oder das grottenschlechte Straglehold, oder Counter Strike Source etc. ?
Sarkasmus aus:

Also DIE Argumentation ist ja mal mehr als schwach, oder? Das mag vielleicht auf Leute zutreffen, die sich weinend in den Armen Ihrer Mama in den Schlaf wiegen weil sie in einem Spiel nicht mit 2048 x 1152 in Ultrahohen Einstellungen mit ExtremeHighQuality-Patch, 8 x AA und 32 x AF flüssig spielen können. Aber stell dir vor, es gibt sogar Menschen die Spiele schlecht finden auch wenn es die Hardware locker packt, den Mist mit allem Gesumse flüssig auf den Monitor zu zaubern. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es für mich z.B. andere Spiele, die ich super finde, bei denen ich mit recht niedriger Auflösung und eben nur mittleren Einstellungen halbwegs vernünftig spielen kann (z.B. Fallout 3). Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass ich nun schon seit rund 23 Jahren Computer und Videospiele spiele ich Spiele nicht nur nach der tollen Hochglanzoptik beurteile. Bei einigen Leuten habe ich nämlich ganz stark das Gefühl, dass es bei denen so ist.

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Flo66R6 (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

Fantastisch, doppelpost.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

zudem würde ein gutes spiel auch auf Minimaleinstellung spassmachen, wenn es nur auf Maximal spass macht ist da irgendwas schief gelaufen


----------



## Flo66R6 (20. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kandinata am 19.11.2008 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nachzuvollziehen da kaum jemand heute noch mit  "Es ist nicht mein Geschmack" oder "Das Spiel ist zwar nicht TOP aber trotzdem recht Solide" definieren will und es bei nicht gefallen bzw, bei nicht erfüllter Erwartung eben nur/gleich das Prädikat  "Das Spiel ist Schrott" gibt... Traurig aber wahr...



Hmm, also Spiele die ich als eher "durchwachsen" definieren würde gab es bei mir einige, die würde ich aber nicht als "Fehlkauf" im eigentlichen Sinne bezeichnen.

Bei mir gab es als "durchwachsene" Spiele, also Games, die ich zwar spiele/gespielt habe aber nicht unbedingt als super benennen würde einige:

z.B. Half life 2 - Ich fand die Grafik zu steril, die Story enorm flach und die Ladezeiten haben mir den Spaß zusätzlich verdorben. Außerdem war es zu leicht. Hätte ich das Spiel vor dem Kauf angespielt, hätte ich es mir wohl gespart.

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky - Damit habe ich bisher auch einige Stunden Spaß gehabt, allerdings nerven die Bugs und die stark schwankende Performance, unausgegorenes Balancing sowie die teilweise Fehlerhafte KI schon ziemlich. Trotzdem brereue ich den Kauf nicht und werde es irgendwann auch sicher mal durchspielen.

Crysis - Erste Hälfte Hui, der Rest pfui. Bis zu den Aliens war es ein solider Shooter mit excellenter Grafik und teilweise fantastischer Inszenierung (z.B. der Tank rush auf den Bahnhof, sensationell). Ab dem Alienschiff fand ich es eigentlich nur noch doof.

Die Liste könnte ich beliebig verlängern. WIRKLICHE Top Titel (für mich persönlich) waren (sind) beispielsweise Battlefield 2, The Whitcher, Call of Duty 4, Company of Heros...

Die sind hier auch alle schon als "größter Fehlkauf" erwähnt worden. Das ganze ist halt wie du schon sagtest enorm Subjektiv. Und das ist auch gut so

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Zwiewy (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				trippleyyy am 19.11.2008 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn pc games mal ordentlich werten würde und spielen wie gothic3 keine 90% bekämen, würden viele spieler weniger fehlkäufe machen. tjaa...ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt.



Meine Worte.... 
Ne objektive Wertung würde die Sache zumindest vereinfachen. Und Bugs usw. müssen objektiv bewertet werden! Nicht, dass ich wieder so was lese wie: "Trotz einiger (!) Schwächen 89%"

So, nu zurück zum Thema...


----------



## stawacz79 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Also ich bin dafür das Entwickler gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet werden müssten,sofern ihr Produkt verbuggt ist dafür Patches nach zu liefern,schließlich hatt man ja dafür auch den vollen preis bezahlt und kann verlangen das dieses dann auch problemlos läuft.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Zwiewy am 20.11.2008 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> trippleyyy am 19.11.2008 21:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das problem ist aber halt das nicht immer verkaufsversionen getestet werden sondern 99% versionen, die dann entsprechend auch noch bugs haben wo der hersteller dann hoch und heilig verspricht die auszumerzen.. was sich dann allerdings scheinbar recht oft als gelogen rausstellt

oder wollt ihr teste erst 2 ausgaben nach Release lesen?.. das wär dann auch viel zu spät

gesetzlich kannst du das spiel bei Produktmangel zurückgeben.. was viele auch mittlerweile tun, zu recht, macht mir zwar mehr arbeit aber ich muss die nunmal zurück nehmen, wenigstens kaufen die eisten kunden dann was anderes, so das mir mein gewinn nicht flöten geht.. der geht dann halt nur JoWood flöten und die sind selbst schuld..


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				stawacz79 am 20.11.2008 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin dafür das Entwickler gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet werden müssten,sofern ihr Produkt verbuggt ist dafür Patches nach zu liefern,schließlich hatt man ja dafür auch den vollen preis bezahlt und kann verlangen das dieses dann auch problemlos läuft.




ähm- dazu ist ein hersteller eigentlich gesetzlich verpflichtet. 

zumindest wenn es sich um schwerwiegendere bugs handelt.
dass die grenzziehung da schwerfällt, liegt aber auf der hand.


----------



## stawacz79 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Bonkic am 20.11.2008 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 20.11.2008 10:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann muss das ganze genauer kontrolliert werden.Ich hatte mir Sacred2 gekauft und es stürzte bei mir und vielen anderen unspielbar alle paar Min ab,ich habs dann irdendwann wieder zurück gebracht.Ich weiß garnich ob das bis heute überhaupt gefixt wurde,und das is jetzt 2 Monate her,,eine echte Frechheit sowas


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				stawacz79 am 20.11.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss das ganze genauer kontrolliert werden.Ich hatte mir Sacred2 gekauft und es stürzte bei mir und vielen anderen unspielbar alle paar Min ab,ich habs dann irdendwann wieder zurück gebracht.Ich weiß garnich ob das bis heute überhaupt gefixt wurde,und das is jetzt 2 Monate her,,eine echte Frechheit sowas



stimmt, müssen wir nicht drüber reden.
aber du hast ja, im gegensatz zu vielen anderen vermutlich, wenigstens richtig gehandelt und den "schrott" (nicht meine pers. meinung- kenne das spiel nicht) zurückgebracht und dein geld zurückverlangt.

das sollten mal alle beherzigen, dann würde sich evtl. auch was ändern.


----------



## IWatchedMyDreamsDie (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war eindeutig *Diablo2*.
Da bekommt dieses Spiel solche Traumwertungen und wird von Medien sowie Spielern hoch gelobt und dann entpuppt es sich auf dem heimischen Rechner als einschläfernde Klickorgie ohne Sinn und Verstand. Durch ewig gleiche Gänge laufen und ewig gleiche Gegner mit den ewig gleichen Mausklicks zu bearbeiten nur um irgendwelche Gegenstände zu sammeln, die mich kein Bisschen interessieren -da hatte selbst Moorhuhn mehr Tiefgang.
Ich hab ja die Theorie, Diablo2-Spieler sind die Art von Menschen, die einem Mädchen beim ersten Date ihre Briefmarkensammlung zeigen


----------



## bumi (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				IWatchedMyDreamsDie am 20.11.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein größter Fehlkauf war eindeutig *Diablo2*.
> Da bekommt dieses Spiel solche Traumwertungen und wird von Medien sowie Spielern hoch gelobt und dann entpuppt es sich auf dem heimischen Rechner als einschläfernde Klickorgie ohne Sinn und Verstand. Durch ewig gleiche Gänge laufen und ewig gleiche Gegner mit den ewig gleichen Mausklicks zu bearbeiten nur um irgendwelche Gegenstände zu sammeln, die mich kein Bisschen interessieren -da hatte selbst Moorhuhn mehr Tiefgang.


Die Motivation bei Diablo beruht eben wie auch bei MMORPGs auf dem Aufleveln des Charakters und dem Sammeln der diversen Gegenstände - genau das stand aber auch in den jeweiligen Tests. Warum du es dir trotzdem gekauft hast, is mir irgendwie ein Rätsel. Es ist halt ein Action-Rollenspiel und kein hübsches Story-Spiel wie Gothic oder Baldurs Gate oder irgendwas in der Art


----------



## pat0588 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Flatout Ultimate Carnage

So ein müll, da schimpft jeder auf NFS und das es nix neues mehr gibt. Also da war es wirklich der Fall, außer eine etwas aufpolierte Grefik eine zu 90% 1:1 Übernahme des zweiten Teils... ärgerlich


----------



## IWatchedMyDreamsDie (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				bumi am 20.11.2008 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Motivation bei Diablo beruht eben wie auch bei MMORPGs auf dem Aufleveln des Charakters und dem Sammeln der diversen Gegenstände - genau das stand aber auch in den jeweiligen Tests. Warum du es dir trotzdem gekauft hast, is mir irgendwie ein Rätsel. Es ist halt ein Action-Rollenspiel und kein hübsches Story-Spiel wie Gothic oder Baldurs Gate oder irgendwas in der Art



Damals hatte ich aber weder ein MMORPG noch etwas dergleichen gespielt um zu sagen können, dass mich soetwas kalt lässt. Hab mich von den Wertungen und den Erzählungen hinreißen lassen. Daraus hab ich aber immerhin gelernt, dass ich um DiabloSacredWorldofWarcraftusw. einen großen Bogen machen sollte. Das Sammelfieber und Aufleveln greift bei mir nicht so ganz -in Rollenspielen bin ich zu faul, jegliche Leichen zu durchsuchen und die Stufenaufstiege verpass ich bei The Witcher und MassEffect auch immer. Merk' dann erst irgendwann nach dem zweiten oder dritten Aufstieg, dass ich Punkte zu verteilen hab


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Unreal Tournament 3 - Hab die Special Edition damals für rund 20 Euro bei Amazon gesehen und dachte, greifst mal zu. An sich machte das Spiel im Einzelspieler auch Spaß, kommt aber lange nicht an UT2004 ran. Als ich dann mal online spielen wollte, kam der Schock, leere Server über leere Server. Es spielte ja wirklich kaum jemand mehr online. So kann man zwar immer mal eine Runde gegen Bots spielen, aber für das was das Spiel eigentlich ist - für Mehrspielerduelle - völlig unbrauchbar, weil man kaum noch Spieler findet, da die meisten aus Enttäuschung wieder zu UT2004 zurückgekehrt sind.

WWE Raw - Da es so extrem wenige Wrestlingspiele auf dem PC gibt, hatte ich mich damals gefreut, als endlich mal wieder eins für den PC erschien. Allerdings war es extrem durchwachsen, weil die Umsetzung doch recht schlampig war. Die Steuerung viel zu schwammig und es gab auch viele Logikfehler im Spiel. So konnte man sogar mit einem männlichen(!) Wrestler um den Frauentitel kämpfen. Äußerst eigenartig.

Splinter Cell Double Agent - An sich kein schlechtes Spiel, allerdings war die Next-Gen Version teilweise Verarschung. Gegenüber der Current-Gen-Version fehlten Zwischensequenzen, Levels waren beschnitten und einige Entscheidungsmomente fehlten. So hatte man das Gefühl ein unvollständiges Spiel zu haben und das Spielgeschehen passte daher manchmal nicht zusammen.


----------



## deus-ex-machina111 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Combat Mission 2! 

An sich wahrscheinlich ein gutes Spiel, allerdings nur für Militärfanatiker die höchsten Wert auf absoluten Realismus legen und stundenlang über den nächsten Zug nachdenken können. 

Ab da wusste ich dass ich definitiv keine komplexen Simulationen mag!


----------



## NineEleven (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				IWatchedMyDreamsDie am 20.11.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein größter Fehlkauf war eindeutig *Diablo2*.



und als ich max payne sagte, hielt man das für ungewöhnlich...


----------



## Redangle2000 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war erst gestern.

Hatte mich gestern an meinen PC-Händler des Vertrauens begebn und NFS: Undercover gekauft.
Ne Stunde später hab ich entsetzt in die Tastatur gebissen (was ihr bei den Komment zum Test des Spielslesen könnt).

Heute morgen bin ich samt dem Spiel zurück zum Händler und hab das Geld zurückverlangt.
Der Händler hat es mir zurück gegeben (was ja kein muss bei Spielen ist), weil er es selber letzte Nacht getestet hatte und genauso entsätzt war wie ich.


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				NineEleven am 20.11.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> IWatchedMyDreamsDie am 20.11.2008 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja. Die meisten Leute fragen sich wahrscheinlich grade: 

"Hmmm, welches Bild ist denn noch nicht da.... ahhhh: Ich nenne mal Spiel XY". 

Bei aller liebe... aber man kauft Spiele doch nur in einem Genre das einem grob gefällt... von daher passieren einige Fehlkäufe einfach nicht. Wenn ich nun schreibe, dass mein schlimmster Fehlkauf "Wendy: Abenteuer Reiten" war..., dann muss man mir sowohl Blindheit, wie auch Taubheit und weiteres unterstellen. 

Also bitte, liebe Leute...  - bevor wir nun alle Top-Titel der Jahre besudeln nur damit unser Name unter einem Bild steht... sollten wir uns überlegen bei welchem Fehlkauf wir wirklich etwas anderes erwartet haben als wir bekommen haben. 

Und was bitte war an Diablo 2 denn anderes zu erwarten, oder gar überraschend?


----------



## DarkScorpi (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Dirt.

Auf der Packung groß Games for Windows. Daraufhin habe ich mir ein Xbox360 Pad angeschaft, aber irgendwie war die Steuerung nich ihren Namen wert.

Vom Grafischen war es sicherlich ein Meisterstück, aber was nützt mir die beste Grafik wenn ich es nicht richtig steuern kann


----------



## chieftec999 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Hmm... Kommt sehr selten vor das ich mir ein Spiel kaufe^^ Es sei denn ich will es online zocken^^ Hab mir leider Stalker gekauft, als es rauskam, das spiel ist die volle Enttäuschung, voll verbuggt und hat ordentlich geruckelt obwohl ich genau die Hardware hatte die ich für minimale Anforderung brauche..


----------



## Shubbidu (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Die meisten dürften sich mit Schmerzen an Gothic 3 erinnern, auch ich. Noch heute, 2 Jahre danach, werden meine Augen rotglühend vor Hass, weil das so scheisse und beinahe unspielbar programmiert war.

Nun, gedacht, das war schon das höchste der Gefühle? Weit gefehlt, denn die Narben dürften mit dem AddOn Götterdämmerung erneut aufgerissen werden. Der Release ist zwar offiziell erst morgen, aber wie man auf worldofgothic.de im Forum lesen kann wurde das Spiel früh verschickt, sodass viele Händler das bereits seit 1-2 Tagen verkaufen... und was man da liest ist schockierend, denn man gewinnt erneut den Eindruck hier ist eine Alpha-Version veröffentlicht worden. Die ganzen Versprechen, dieses mal ausgiebiger zu testen, alles Bullshit! Da schwimmen Seerosen in der Luft... beim Schwimmen im Wasser fehlt: das Wasser (!)... NPCs tragen statt eines Namens teilweise die Bezeichnung der zugehörigen Datei auf der Festplatte... schwere Übersetzungsfehler... Abstürze mit "Guru" und "Memory Allocation Failure" z.B. beim Speichern usw usw usw

Unglaublich!


----------



## Atel (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein grösster Fehlkauf war:
 1. Boiling Point, zu hohe Hardwareanforderungen, zu unfertig, zu unfair, habe ich nach wenigen Stunden deinstalliert.

2. Fear, ödes 08-15 geballer was ich absolut nicht gruselig fand, immer die gleichen kargen Büroräume, schwache Story. Abstruse Story.

3. Stalker Clear Sky, zu verbugt, nach dem Motto " wie mache ich den Nachfolger noch schlechter als das Hauptspiel". Untötbare Gegner, stellenweise zu schwer, zu viele Bugs, auch unter Patch 1.05.07. Schade um die tolle Atmosphäre.

4. Far Cry 2, gute Ideen schlecht umgesetz, erinnert mich von der Handlung und dem Gameplay sehr an Boiling Point, nur dass es besser läuft. Habe mehr erwartet. Schade um den Guten Namen ( Far Cry ). Respawnzeit der Gegner und fehlendes Fraktionensystem werten den Titel zu sehr ab. Nicht annäherend Crytech like.


----------



## flatland (20. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Flo66R6 am 20.11.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> flatland am 20.11.2008 08:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oje, du holst aber weit aus. Wie auch immer! Ob sich für die jenigen dann die wunderbare Welt der PC Spiele eröffnet oder nicht ist mir sowas von egal das glaubst du nicht. Was schlägst du den so wild um dich herum - biste ausser Kontrolle geraten? 
Ich sagte nur das ich "denke" das es daran liegen kann das viele manche Topspiele scheisse finden. habe nie geschrieben das ich es WEISS! Ich kenne nur einen kleinen 17 Jährigen bei dem mir das so aufgefallen ist. Seine Äusserungen gingen eben in genau die Richtung das aufgrund enorm hoher Hardware Anforderungen er ständig gekotzt hat und deswegen Spiele Scheisse fand. Du hast es aber in dieser Zeile auch erfasst :


			
				Flo66R6 am 20.11.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag vielleicht auf Leute zutreffen, die sich weinend in den Armen Ihrer Mama in den Schlaf wiegen weil sie in einem Spiel nicht mit 2048 x 1152 in Ultrahohen Einstellungen mit ExtremeHighQuality-Patch, 8 x AA und 32 x AF flüssig spielen können.




Ich zocke täglich Tetris und bin zufrieden mit der Grafik - das ist rein garnichts in Hochglanzoptik. Also wo ist da bitte mein hoher Anspruch an die Optik?  Du kannst nun Tetris auch scheisse finden weils langweilig ist oder weils hässlich ist oder weil nicht gut läuft oder weil man es nicht kapiert wie es funktioniert. Die Gründe dafür das jemand was schlecht findet oder auch gut sind breit gefächert und ich habe mich nie darauf festgelegt das es bei allen so ist! Ich schrieb "bei denjenigen". 
ich distanziere mich davon einer zu sein der bei PC Spielen Wert auf Optik legt. 
Bei Frauen kann eine schöne Optik nicht schaden aber das Gesamtpacket muss da  auch passen, und nebenbei bemerkt macht mir das spielen an Frauen wesentlich mehr Spass, als 23 Jahre lang am Pc zu zocken. 
Bei einigen Leuten habe ich nämlich ganz stark das Gefühl, dass es bei denen so ist.

Gruss Flat


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				chieftec999 am 20.11.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... *Kommt sehr selten vor das ich mir ein Spiel kaufe^^ Es sei denn ich will es online zocken^^* Hab mir leider Stalker gekauft, als es rauskam, das spiel ist die volle Enttäuschung, voll verbuggt und hat ordentlich geruckelt obwohl ich genau die Hardware hatte die ich für minimale Anforderung brauche..



Da könnte man jetzt eine Menge hineininterpretieren, aber ich lass es lieber mal und denke nicht das Schlechteste.


----------



## Flo66R6 (20. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				flatland am 20.11.2008 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Oje, du holst aber weit aus. Wie auch immer! Ob sich für die jenigen dann die wunderbare Welt der PC Spiele eröffnet oder nicht ist mir sowas von egal das glaubst du nicht.



Doch doch, das glaube ich dir schon.



> Was schlägst du den so wild um dich herum - biste ausser Kontrolle geraten?



Öh, nö. Eigentlich nicht, erstens schlage ich doch nicht um mich und zum zweiten habe ich mich denke ich ganz gut unter Kontrolle.



> Ich sagte nur das ich "denke" das es daran liegen kann das viele manche Topspiele scheisse finden. habe nie geschrieben das ich es WEISS! Ich kenne nur einen kleinen 17 Jährigen bei dem mir das so aufgefallen ist. Seine Äusserungen gingen eben in genau die Richtung das aufgrund enorm hoher Hardware Anforderungen er ständig gekotzt hat und deswegen Spiele Scheisse fand.



Nunja, das hatte sich für mich irgendwie ein wenig anders angehört. Dass es solche Leute gibt, bestreite ich ja auch in keinster Weise. Dein Kommentar habe ich eher als Generalaussage in die Richtung „Jemand der einen „Top“ Titel nicht mag beschwert sich nur weil ihm der notwendige Rechenknecht fehlt um das ganze auch in maximalen Einstellungen flüssig genießen zu können.“ Verstanden. Hättest du gleich gesagt, dass sich diese Annahme nur auf eine Person aus deinem Bekanntenkreis bezieht, hätte ich sicher nicht versucht dich zu bekehren   

 Du hast es aber in dieser Zeile auch erfasst :


			
				Flo66R6 am 20.11.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag vielleicht auf Leute zutreffen, die sich weinend in den Armen Ihrer Mama in den Schlaf wiegen weil sie in einem Spiel nicht mit 2048 x 1152 in Ultrahohen Einstellungen mit ExtremeHighQuality-Patch, 8 x AA und 32 x AF flüssig spielen können.





> Ich zocke täglich Tetris und bin zufrieden mit der Grafik - das ist rein garnichts in Hochglanzoptik. Also wo ist da bitte mein hoher Anspruch an die Optik?  Du kannst nun Tetris auch scheisse finden weils langweilig ist oder weils hässlich ist oder weil nicht gut läuft oder weil man es nicht kapiert wie es funktioniert. Die Gründe dafür das jemand was schlecht findet oder auch gut sind breit gefächert und ich habe mich nie darauf festgelegt das es bei allen so ist! Ich schrieb "bei denjenigen".



Ich glaube du hast mein Posting ein wenig missverstanden. Denn genau in diese Richtung sollte mein Kommentar eigentlich gehen. Tetris habe ich damals übrigens gespielt, bis meine Daumen entzündet waren. Selbst heute spiele ich Spiele mit diesem, oder ähnlichem Spielprinzip noch sehr gerne. Ich wollte mit meinem Posting doch gerade sagen, das es viele unterschiedliche Gründe gibt ein Spiel zu mögen oder eben nicht. Und ich denke der Grund „Hat zu hohe Anforderungen an die Hardware, daher ist das Spiel an sich mies“, trifft denke ich auf nicht allzu viele Spieler zu.



> ich distanziere mich davon einer zu sein der bei PC Spielen Wert auf Optik legt.
> Bei Frauen kann eine schöne Optik nicht schaden aber das Gesamtpacket muss da  auch passen, und nebenbei bemerkt macht mir das spielen an Frauen wesentlich mehr Spass, als 23 Jahre lang am Pc zu zocken.
> Bei einigen Leuten habe ich nämlich ganz stark das Gefühl, dass es bei denen so ist.



Hmm, ok. Ich lege trotz allem einen gewissen Wert auf die Optik (sowohl bei PC Spielen, als auch bei den Damen) aber ansonsten stimme ich dir dennoch uneingeschränkt zu. Im Übrigen bezogen sich die 23 Jahre nicht nur auf den PC und schließen auf der anderen Seite sicher nicht die ausgiebige Beschäftigung mit der Damenwelt aus.

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## flatland (20. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Flo66R6 am 20.11.2008 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> flatland am 20.11.2008 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Flo,

ich wollte niemand mit einer Generalausage pauschal an den Pranger stellen.  Da kann man sich auch nicht festlegen warum nun wer welches Spiel schlecht findet. Es gibt die von mir gennanten die nur zufrieden sind wenn sie es in der höchsten Grafikeinstellung Geil finden. Und  wiederrum solche wie vielleicht wir zwei, die von dem Inhaltlichen Konzept des Spiels begeistert sind.  Manche mögen das Spielgenre gänzlich nicht und und und. Hast ja recht!

Hey meine optischen Sinne erfreuen sich auch an toller Optik beim PC spielen - da widerspreche ich dir ebenso wenig.  Versuche ja auch immer das Grafisch beste heraus zu holen! Am Ende zählt doch eh nur obs Spass gemacht hat.

Wäre auch irgendwo nicht richtig die Damenwelt vor lauter Zockerrei zu vergessen. Es gibt also doch noch PC und Video Spielende Charmeure....

 

Gruß

Flat


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				NineEleven am 20.11.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> IWatchedMyDreamsDie am 20.11.2008 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nicht "man" sagte das, sondern (nur) ich (und dann noch dumbi).
mich hats halt einfach interessiert, nix weiter.

ich wollte dir keineswegs verbieten deine meinung zu äussern, oder so was in der richtung.


----------



## AshLambert (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Von wegen Update...mein MoO3 ist immer noch nicht drin. Ist wohl zu unwichtig, bzw. zu alt das Spiel...


----------



## Francis6 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Meiner war Splinter Cell : Double Agent, einfach eine Gurke.


----------



## Nixtot (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

neuester Fehlkauf - NFS UC total grottig


----------



## Crusader91 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größer Fehlkauf: DSA4 - Drakensang
Einfach nur stinke langweilig von vorne bis hinten...


----------



## bumi (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

meine Spiele (Gilbert Goodmate & Baldurs gate) wurden in dieser Gallerie einfach übergangen... böses PCGames


----------



## stawacz79 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Crusader91 am 20.11.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein größer Fehlkauf: DSA4 - Drakensang
> Einfach nur stinke langweilig von vorne bis hinten...





Ich versteh die welt nichmehr


----------



## XgAmEr (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Wo sind denn meine Bilder ???


----------



## stra (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Command & Conquer : Tiberium Sun

Habe damals 120 DM für hingeblättert - im nachhinein weiß ich wirklich nicht wie ich drauf gekommen bin, dass es das wert sein würde   .

Axis & Allies

Reiner Impulsivkauf - es dauert nicht nicht lang bis ich erkannte, das 1 zu 1 Umsetzungen von Brettspielen am PC wirklich Zeitverschwendung sind.

Da ich schon lange keinen State-of-the-Art-PC mehr mein eigen nenne, landen nur noch Budgetspiele auf meinem Rechner die dann (bei hervorragendem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis)  mehr oder weniger gut laufen. Echte Fehlkäufe habe ich so eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## will-schlafen (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Neverwinter Nights 2
ich habe 2 mal die kompletten spielstände verloren, beim ersten mal nach ca. 8 stunden spielzeit, das zweite mal nach ca. 11 stunden
danachhatte ich keine lust mehr neu anzufangen


----------



## STF (20. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DaRobertus am 19.11.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein paar Spiele, die hier als Fehlkauf angeprangert werden kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. NfS: Most Wanted, Bioshock, Far Cry 2, Crysis und Half-Life 2 sind Fehlkäufe? Vielleicht war ein falsches Spiel in der Verpackung, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Das sind Spiele, die das Spiel eines jeden GAmers höherschlagen lassen. Für mich absolut unverständlich



Mir gefällt NfS: Most Wanted ja eigentlich auch, allerdings ließ es sich bei mir aber einfach nicht installieren/starten. 





> NfS: Most Wanted
> Habs mir vor ein paar Monaten mal für 10€ in der CD-Case Version gekauft.
> Aber es ließ sich auf meinem System (siehe unten) nicht installieren (Shader 2.0 Fehler...?).


Deshalb Fehlkauf.


----------



## NinjaWursti (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich mache keine Fehlkäufe, denn ich informiere mich vorher immer bestmöglichst über ein Spiel^^ Ausser vielleicht ein Budget-Spontankauf, aber auch nur wenn ich noch was positives von dem Spiel in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## DaRobertus (20. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 20.11.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> DaRobertus am 19.11.2008 16:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Verstädnlich^^ Musst du aber unbedingt nachholen. Das Spiel rockt wirklich^^


----------



## STF (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				DarkScorpi am 20.11.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein größter Fehlkauf war Dirt.
> 
> Auf der Packung groß Games for Windows. Daraufhin habe ich mir ein Xbox360 Pad angeschaft, aber irgendwie war die Steuerung nich ihren Namen wert.
> 
> Vom Grafischen war es sicherlich ein Meisterstück, aber was nützt mir die beste Grafik wenn ich es nicht richtig steuern kann



Also mir gefällt DIRT echt gut.
Aber Steuerungstechnisch haben die da wohl wirklich Fehler gemacht.
Ich wollte es eigentlich mit Lenkrad & Pedalen (Thrustmaster R/GT Pro Clutch) spielen, aber ich habe rumprobiert und keine Einstellung gefunden, mit denen vernünftige Zeiten hinbekommen habe. 
Mit Tastatur auch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei, allerdings ist die Tastatur für Rennspiele ja eher suboptimal geeignet.
Mit dem XB360 Pad komme ich bei DIRT (und auch vielen anderen Racern) aber echt gut klar.
Die Pad Steuerung finde ich eigentlich gelungen.


----------



## DaRobertus (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Jojoselavi am 19.11.2008 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir Leid, aber Far Cry 2 ist zum größten Teil einfach nur Müll, bis auf die Grafik und die Atmosphäre. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie man das Spiel noch verteidigen kann...



Da treffen verschiedene Meinungen aufeinander. Spiel es einfach mal auf Hardcore und erlebe die Welt von Afrika wie du sie noch nie zuvor erlebt hast


----------



## Jojoselavi (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				DaRobertus am 20.11.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Da treffen verschiedene Meinungen aufeinander. Spiel es einfach mal auf Hardcore und erlebe die Welt von Afrika wie du sie noch nie zuvor erlebt hast


ne sorry, hab keine Lust mehr auf FC2. Es gibt momentan besseres. Außerdem wäre es mir das nicht wert, denn das Spiel ist einerseits öde (dumme Gegner) und andererseits frustrierend (ewige Laufwege), Stimmung kommt da nie so recht auf.


----------



## stawacz79 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Jojoselavi am 20.11.2008 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ne sorry, hab keine Lust mehr auf FC2. Es gibt momentan besseres. Außerdem wäre es mir das nicht wert, denn das Spiel ist einerseits öde (dumme Gegner) und andererseits frustrierend (ewige Laufwege), Stimmung kommt da nie so recht auf.




man muss doch nich immer alles abfahren außer wenn du die diamanten suchst,einfch zur nächsten bushaltestelle und fertig,ich weiß garnich warum sich alle gerade darüber so aufregen,und zu den dummen gegnern,ihr solltet wirklich den schwierigkeitsgrad hochdrehn,ich spiel einen unter dem schwersten,und das is verdammt fordernt,da is nix mit leicht mal durchrennen...

_ edit by mcdrake: bitte nicht immer alles mitquoten... so der Übersicht wegen_


----------



## Jojoselavi (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				stawacz79 am 20.11.2008 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> man muss doch nich immer alles abfahren außer wenn du die diamanten suchst,einfch zur nächsten bushaltestelle und fertig,ich weiß garnich warum sich alle gerade darüber so aufregen,und zu den dummen gegnern,ihr solltet wirklich den schwierigkeitsgrad hochdrehn,ich spiel einen unter dem schwersten,und das is verdammt fordernt,da is nix mit leicht mal durchrennen...


die Busse bringen fast nichts, weil man trotzdem teilweise verdammt lange fahren muss. Es gibt einfach zu wenig Busstationen und zu viele Wachposten, die auf dem Weg nerven. Die Gegner sind strunzdumm und zugleich nervig, weil sie ständig respawnen. Man ist länger unterwegs als dass man mit der eigentlichen Mission beschäftigt ist. Hab ich aber alles schon in aller Ausführlichkeit im dazugehörigen Fred gesagt. Far Cry 2 ist für mich DIE Shooter- Enttäuschung 2008, auch wenn es nicht ganz so schlecht ist wie DIE Rennspiel- Enttäuschung 2008 (jetzt dürft ihr dreimal raten, was das ist   ).


----------



## Huskyboy (20. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

ich wette das hier morgen einige "Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung" auftauchen

ich nominiere das jetzt schonmal als extremer Fehlkauf, aber so schrott muss ich einfach besitzen   

leute kauft es euch nicht, ihr werden unglück werden, ausser ihr seit gerne Sub bei SM Spielchen, dann solltet ihr euren MAster davon überzeugen euch das Spielen zu lassen, das ist schmerzhafter als ne 9 schwänzige katze


----------



## Nixtot (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.11.2008 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wette das hier morgen einige "Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung" auftauchen
> 
> ich nominiere das jetzt schonmal als extremer Fehlkauf, aber so schrott muss ich einfach besitzen
> 
> leute kauft es euch nicht, ihr werden unglück werden, ausser ihr seit gerne Sub bei SM Spielchen, dann solltet ihr euren MAster davon überzeugen euch das Spielen zu lassen, das ist schmerzhafter als ne 9 schwänzige katze



Jup schmerzhaft aber war - ein weiterer Fehlkauf meinerseits - G3G


----------



## Gebbo08 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ich zitiere: < Der Rabowke hat zu mir gesagt, ich darf solche bösen Wörter nicht benutzen! Jetzt muss ich erstmal 30min über meine Wortwahl nachdenken! >


----------



## ng1986 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Enter the Matrix war mein bisher größter Fehlkauf!


----------



## Bullwey-M (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein grösster fehler war das spiel  *Söldner: Secret Wars* zu kaufen. Bin s gottlob schnell fürn guten kurs wieder los gewordern...aboluter schrott!


----------



## faZe (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Eins vorweg: Bioshock und FEAR sind doch wohl grandios! Man man man.. :p

Mein größter Fehlkauf: Alone in the Dark!
Als Sparfuchs habe ich bei cdwow bestellt - das hieß erstmal einen Monat warten.. omg, ich habs kaum ausgehalten! Und war richtig aggro auf den Saftladen -.-
Irgendwann kam es endlich an, darauf folgte die herbe Ernüchterung. Das Spiel ist einfach nur Bullshit. Die gute Wertung werde ich PCGames nie verzeihen  
Dass es nie in den Saturn Top10 auftauchte hätte mich schon wundern sollen..


----------



## Saberhagen (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Größter Fehlkauf?

Ganz klar "Das Schwarze Auge - Drakensang"
Miese Grafik, shice Gameplay und noch nichtmal den Charakter kann man selbst erstellen...

Ganz klar


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Saberhagen am 21.11.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Größter Fehlkauf?
> 
> Ganz klar "Das Schwarze Auge - Drakensang"
> Miese Grafik, shice Gameplay und noch nichtmal den Charakter kann man selbst erstellen...
> ...




Das grenzt schon an Gotteslästerung  
informiert ihr euch nich bevor ihr Spiele kauft


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				stawacz79 am 21.11.2008 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Saberhagen am 21.11.2008 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir sicher, dass die meisten enttäuschten Leute sind, die wahrscheinlich dachten, dass Drakensang auch so ein "Ich klick tausend Monster in 5 Sekunden mit der Maus tot"-Spiel ist und erschrocken waren, als sie plötzlich merkten, dass es ja taktische Kämpfe gab.


----------



## Saberhagen (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 21.11.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 21.11.2008 11:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey ich steh auf taktische Kämpfe und bin DSA Fan der ersten Stunde, ABER wenn ich als Magier aus dem umfangreichen Fundus an Zaubern nicht mal ein paar gescheite haben darf, sondern stattdessen mit mülligen unsinngen Zaubertrash vollgestopft werde.. dann na danke...

Und sonderlich taktisch sind die Kämpfe in Drakensang nicht! Eher lächerlich, wenn ein popeliger Eber zur unbesiegbareb Bestie werden kann. Da fand ich NWN2 um lichtjahre besser

und zur Grafik, naja, die Screenshots waren wie immer übermäßig verschönert. Auf max. Settings sah das spiel nur shice aus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

größter Fehlkauf: Space Siege. Nach dem genialen ersten Dungeon Siege und dem eher mäßigen Nachfolger hatte ich auf frischen Wind aus dem Weltall gehofft. Heraus kam ein dumpfes Actiongeballer das schon nach 10 min an Reiz verliert


----------



## Leertaste (21. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 1


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (21. November 2008)

*AW:*

castle strike


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. November 2008)

*AW:*

Kurzum: Fast alle PC-Spiele in meiner Sammlung. Konkreter: Alle älteren Spiele, die man mit irgendwelchen Tweaks, emulierten Betriebssystemen oder sonstigen Maßnahmen zum Starten überreden muss, haben sich auf Lebenszeit bei mir disqualifiziert. Da ist mir die Ausgangsqualität der Titel prinzipiell auch egal. Die laufen nicht mehr "out of the Box" und sind damit automatisch nutzlos. Da vertrete ich eine ziemlich radikale Position. PC-Fehlkäufe aus jüngster Zeit gibt es hingegen nicht, weil ich keine Vollpreisspiele mehr kaufe, und mir bei den Pyramiden-Versionen für 5 - 10 Euro oftmals die Qualität egal ist, bzw. der Kaufpreis keine großen Löcher in die Kasse sprengt.

Edith Piaf klagt weinerlich an: Spontan fällt mir dann doch ein wirklich grausiger Fehlkauf ein: Armed Assault. Der virtuelle Antichrist, der selbst nach dem 1 GB an Patches noch immer furchtbar dümmlich im Einzelspielermodus daherkommt. Texturen verschwinden noch immer, und auch die KI läuft längst nicht rund. Für das Spiel gehört das Studio auf schärfste Art administrativ diszipliniert (Starship Troopers: 10 Peitschenschläge). Selbst Gothic 3 lief ab Release "runder", als diese Katastrophe.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Anthile (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 21.11.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> größter Fehlkauf: Space Siege. Nach dem genialen ersten Dungeon Siege und dem eher mäßigen Nachfolger hatte ich auf frischen Wind aus dem Weltall gehofft. Heraus kam ein dumpfes Actiongeballer das schon nach 10 min an Reiz verliert




Ich weiß nicht, ob man Heft-CDs/DVDs wirklich als Fehlkauf einstufen kann, aber ich fand Dungeon Siege furchtbar langweilig. Nicht umsonst galt es damals als interaktiver Bildschirmschoner. Damals als Diablo 2-Konkurrent zumindet auf ganzer Linie gescheitert und hat zumindest mich niemals so gepackt wie D2. Dazu die absolut banale Story und fertig ist eines der schnarchigsten Spiele aller Zeiten.


----------



## LordOfDance (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

also bei mir war´s ANNO 1503....nachdem ich Anno1602 zichfach rauf/runter gespielt habe...

Anno 1503 hab ich zwei Tage lang gezockt und es kam überhaupt kein Spielspass mehr in mir hoch, danach habe ich´s deinstalliert und nie mehr wieder angeschaut.... und das bei einem Vollpreistitel ... 

das gute oder das schlechte ....es hat mich vom Anno - Fieber kuriert, denn ich interessiere mich seither nicht mehr für die Nachfolger...


----------



## Zwiewy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				LordOfDance am 21.11.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mir war´s ANNO 1503....nachdem ich Anno1602 zichfach rauf/runter gespielt habe...
> 
> Anno 1503 hab ich zwei Tage lang gezockt und es kam überhaupt kein Spielspass mehr in mir hoch, danach habe ich´s deinstalliert und nie mehr wieder angeschaut.... und das bei einem Vollpreistitel ...
> 
> das gute oder das schlechte ....es hat mich vom Anno - Fieber kuriert, denn ich interessiere mich seither nicht mehr für die Nachfolger...



obwohl der ja wieder recht passabel ist...


----------



## LordOfDance (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Zwiewy am 21.11.2008 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> LordOfDance am 21.11.2008 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das habe ich auch schon gehört....aber wie ist der Militär/Strategiepart? Ich glaub da müssen die Entwickler noch zulegen....


----------



## thefabian (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Das Fabian:

War gothic 3 nicht ein tolles spiel?
Muss ja bei den Vorgänger...
Wie meine Held majestätisch vor dem... moment mal? mein Held ist weg!
Naja... Wie mein Schwert majestätisch vor dem Sonnenuntergang steht...
Ein paar niedliche Wildschweine streifen druchs Gebüsch... ich bin ja high lvler, da brauch ich mich vor sowas doch nicht zu fürchten 
nun ja, auch unsichtbare Helden können sterben, aber trotzdem gehe ich ungetrübt meines Weges...
Wieder wildschweine, nun wird aber gerannt... ab in die stadt, sollen sich die Wachen mit denen rumschlagen.
One day Laterchlagzeile in der Zeitung
Wildschwein tötet halbe stadt! Sind die killerspiele schuld?
Ach wie schön es doch war zu quicksaven...wenn es denn nach 2 min fertig damit war konnte man ja quick weitermachen.
Falls das spiel nicht abschmierte...
Dann halt in die Arena, da gibts nur einen Gegner, so viel kann da ja nicht schief gehn...
Wieso greift der mich nicht an? ach ja, aggresionszauber anwenden, sonst isser beleidigt( auch eine form von debugging  )
Und nach endlosen stunden der Qual: nur noch dem Hauptzauberer( namen vergessen, sry) durch die halbe welt folgen, dann hat man den wunderschönen abspann vor augen...
Doch was ist das? Nein, Mr.Hauptperson will noch nicht dass wir das spiel so schnell beenden und bleibt an einem Stein hängen... schade
Aber nach etlichen versuchen hab ich es doch geschafft ihn zu überreden doch am stein vorbei und nicht darüber zu laufen...

Was ich noch gutes über das spiel sagen kann?
Mein Bruder hat sich das gekauft und nicht ich!!!
Schade das die schönen ersten teile durch den dritten versaut wurden... es hat mir den glauben an die rollenspiele genommen und nun bin ich verdammt dazu "killerspiele" zu spielen...
Vllt kann jowood mal bei der regierung anfragen ob sie 2-3 milliarden von der wirtschaftshilfe bekommen, und damit entweder die alten bugs beheben( könnte sein das das geld dann nicht reicht) oder einfach einen neuen guten teil rausbringen.


----------



## PTL88 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

@thefabian 
YMMD


----------



## thefabian (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				PTL88 am 21.11.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @thefabian
> YMMD


YMMD ?


----------



## LordOfDance (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				thefabian am 21.11.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> @fabian:
> 
> ik sag zu deinen Beitrag  nur noch


----------



## Yougle (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Fehlkäufe hatte ich schon ne Menge...meine größten Fehlkäufe:

Star Wars: Knights of the old Republic 2: hochgelobt ohne Ende und Spiel des Jahres. Aber das Game war ja sooo ätzend langweilig. Auch nach 6 Stunden findet man nicht in die Storry rein, führt endlos langweilige Dialoge und klickt ab und zu mal nen Gegner tot. Weiß nicht ob es daran lag, das ich den ersten Teil nicht kenne, aber dann sollte man den wenigstens nochmal zusammenfassen. Da ist Jade Empire 1000 Mal besser!!

Yager: Eigendlich nur Gutes von gehört. Dann installiert und versucht zu spielen. Aber ich hab es ja nichtmal geschafft eine Kurve zu fliegen. Steuerung angepasst,  mit nem Controler versucht, hat alles nichts geholfen.

Mafia: Eigendlich ein super Spiel! Tolle Atmosphäre, aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad.. Habe es bis zu der Mission geschafft in der man mit nem Kollegen in nen Hinterhof rennt. Erstmal hab ich 3 Stunden lang mit dem Baseballschläger immer mal wieder meinen eigenen Mann getötet, er wurde getötet, ich hing in ner Wand fest und wurde getötet oder ich ging mit 100 Leben um die Ecke und war beim nächsten Schritt tot.. Nach 5 Stunden vergeblichen Versuchens an der Mission hab ich das Spiel deinstalliert.

Battlefield 2: Ich war die Helikopter Steuerung aus dem Desert Combat Mod gewohnt und hab mich darin perfektioniert. Mit der aus Battlefield 2 komme ich nicht zurecht. Mehr als 3 Stunden hab ich mit dem Spiel nicht verbracht. Ich bleib bei Desert Combat.

Die Games mit denen ich am meisten Fun hatte und habe sind: Age of Empires 1, 2 & 3, Age of Mythology, Red Faction, Monkey Island 3, Grim Fandango, Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Battlefield Mod Desert Combat, Jade Empire, GTA San Andreas, Serious Sam 2, Rollercoaster Tycoon, C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2, SW Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy, Starcraft, Far Cry, Half Life 2, Need for Speed Underground 2, World of Warcraft


----------



## PTL88 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				thefabian am 21.11.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> PTL88 am 21.11.2008 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you made my day
oder besser meinen feierabend und start ins wochenende


----------



## Kandinata (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Yougle am 21.11.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Yager: Eigendlich nur Gutes von gehört. Dann installiert und versucht zu spielen. Aber ich hab es ja nichtmal geschafft eine Kurve zu fliegen. Steuerung angepasst,  mit nem Controler versucht, hat alles nichts geholfen.



Das liegt einfach daran das du keinen normalen Jet fliegst und er sich dementsprechend auch völlig anders steuert, heißt man kann in dem Sinne keine Kurven fliegen wie man es gewöhnt ist...

Sobald man dann aber merkt was für Manöver man fliegen kann und wie man am besten die Schwebe Fähigkeit deiner Schüssel nutzt, macht das Spiel einen riesigen Spaß


----------



## thefabian (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Werden eigentlich gute Texte unter die Bilder geschrieben? 
Ich bin eindeutig der Meinung meiner über gothic 3 gehört dahin


----------



## Nuclear-Warhead (22. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

naja, klingt evtl doof, aber never winter nights 2 hab ich gekauft, aber nie gemocht.. ich weiss nich warum.. dazu kommt noch jade empire und mass effect. letzteres stürzt bei mir immer ab..  

aber gute spiele sind es schon.


----------



## spike00 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

meine größten fehlkäufe warn

1. Far Cry 2....sinnlos gehypt aber nichts gehalten lol
2. Stalker Clear Sky....naja Bugsuppe vom feinsten, langweilige missionen...und vom fraktionensystem war auch eher mäßig was zu sehn


----------



## Saune (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

ich glaube mein größter Fehlkauf war Black & White 2 . Ich habe es mir damals geholt allein wegen dem Multiplayer Modus der dann aber nie erschienen ist und ich hatte doch so große Hoffnungen. Bei Black & White 1 hat das nämlich richtig spaß gemacht wenn es denn dann funktionierte


----------



## ChozenOne (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Nuclear-Warhead am 22.11.2008 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, klingt evtl doof, aber never winter nights 2 hab ich gekauft, aber nie gemocht.. ich weiss nich warum.. dazu kommt noch jade empire und mass effect. letzteres stürzt bei mir immer ab..
> 
> aber gute spiele sind es schon.




komisch - das sind alles Spiele die ich grandios finde, bin Bioware fan - Haben alle ne tolle story - Vor allem Mass Effect ist eines der besten Spiele, die ich je gespielt habe und ich habe sehr sehr sehr viele durchgespielt.  

Hast du schonmal geprüft, ob du auch alle aktuellen Treiber auf deinem Rechner installiert hast ? Grafikkarte, DirectX usw. ? Du könntest auch mal die Temperatur deines Rechners während des Betriebs in Mass Effect messen, nicht das dein Rechner zu heiß wird


----------



## WhisperingBlades (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Wenn man so einige Kommentare liest kann ich eigentlich nur eines diesem Thread hinzufügen :

Als einen Fehlkauf definiere ich eine Games-Software welche z.B.
instabil läuft
voller Bugs ist
absolut unansehnlich ist
totsterbenslangweilig ist
unspielbar ist aufgrund von Programmfehlern
etc etc
kurz : man freute sich, erwartete viel und bekam einen Tritt in den Hintern

Ein Fehlkauf ist MEINER MEINUNG nach nicht der Fall wenn
einem das Genre des Spieles sowieso nicht gefällt
man mit der Steuerung nicht klar kommt weil man was anderes gewohnt ist
einem der Schwierigkeitsgrad zu hoch ist
das Spiel eigentlich toll findet, nur die Grafik nicht
etc etc 
kurz : wer einen Hund schlagen will, der findet auch nen Knüppel in der Wüste.

Grüße
WhisperingBlades


----------



## ChozenOne (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

- Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (Schade eigentlich, hätte was werden können) 

- Gothic II Gold Edition 
konnte ich nie installieren, Datenträger war defekt auch nach Umtausch ging es nicht - habs dann aufgegeben und nie wieder an Gothic gedacht. Zum Glück blieb mir dadurch Gothic 3 erspart 
Ein paar Jahre später gabs die Vollversion bei pcgames (Magazin) - da habs ich installiert und es ging...
jedoch war das, dass einzige das ich testen wollte und habs wieder deinstalliert.    - Gothic ? Nein danke...

- Wing Commander Armada ( dachte es wäre ähnlich cool wie die Hauptspiele aber nach ein paar Stunden wurde es langweilig)

- C&C Tiberium Sun (krasser Rückschritt)


----------



## hightake (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				spike00 am 25.11.2008 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> meine größten fehlkäufe warn
> 
> 1. Far Cry 2....sinnlos gehypt aber nichts gehalten lol
> 2. Stalker Clear Sky....naja Bugsuppe vom feinsten, langweilige missionen...und vom fraktionensystem war auch eher mäßig was zu sehn


Gäbe es nicht den genialen Editor, wäre es eindeutig FC2.
Den SP hab ich nach 18% nicht mehr betreten. Hat nicht irgendwer dem Spiel
89% gegeben. Alter Finne, was hat der geraucht, oder besser gesagt,
wie viel hat er für den Test bekommen?
Der MP nervt auch immer mehr. Selten einen so instabilen Masterserver gesehen.
Dieses Spiel ist Peinlich, eine Frechheit geradezu.
Gäbe es nicht den genialen Editor...


----------



## Soulja110 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Größter Fehlkauf war Armed Assault, Earth 2160 war auch das Letzte. Im Prinzip ist die Liste ziemlich lang.


----------



## Revoluzz3r (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ganz klar Age of Conan bei mir   Bugs , unfertig , eigentlich unspielbar gewesen am anfang 50 glocken zum fenster raus


----------



## EifelSniper (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Jepp FAR CRY 2 Größter Mist!


----------



## WiesnerRobert (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Hellgate London 
Age of Conan


----------



## RM2000 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Die größten Fehleinkäufe, da streiten sich mehrere Teile einer Serie um den Spitzenplatz:

Nach Anstoss2 war ich infiziert und wurde durch A3 bestätigt das es immer besser wurde, was danach kam, ging auf keine Kuhhaut mehr.

Alle Teile nach Anstoss 3 waren nur noch buggy und Geldverschwendung....was die aus der Serie gemacht haben, ist eine Schande.


----------



## Meisterkleister (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ha! Mal kein Spiel: Die Diamond Edge 3D-Grafikkarte! War eine klasse Soundkarte, aber die Grafikleistung war in 2D unterirdisch, in 3D übel und die Spielunterstützung gleich 0. Somit rund 1000 DM für den Arsch! Das mitgelieferte Virtua Fighter war sogar nett, allerdings kein Hammer und das per Gutschein angeforderte Panzer Dragoon kam nie an ...


----------



## Seemannsgarn (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ich sag mal FM2009...unterschiedliceh Ergebnisse in verschiedenen Spielmodi...hallo?! Was will man managen wenn ausgewürfelt wird, ob ich gewinn oder verlier...mal is das ja ok, Glücksfaktor, aber von nem Drittliist 2:6 auf die Schnauze zu bekommen?! Ohen Elfer!!


----------



## Karan (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mh, Fehlkauf? Mal überlegen...

Dürfte Fifa 02 gewesen sein... Oder 04? Ich bin mir grad nicht sicher...
Das hat mich sowas von abgeschreckt, dass ich danach kein Fifa mehr angepackt habe... 

Mh neueres ist dann glaub ich noch BF2 gewesen. Irgendwie mag mich das Spiel nicht so wirklich... Mal sehen, ob ic hdas noch vernünftig zum laufen bekomme :s


----------



## Jojoselavi (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Karan am 25.11.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh, Fehlkauf? Mal überlegen...
> 
> Dürfte Fifa 02 gewesen sein... Oder 04? Ich bin mir grad nicht sicher...
> Das hat mich sowas von abgeschreckt, dass ich danach kein Fifa mehr angepackt habe...


FIFA 2002 war einfach nur grandios, was im Übrigen für die meisten älteren FIFAs gilt...


----------



## Trespin (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Hardware: 8800GTS Fatality Edition OC - 330 Euro, eine Woche später war sie schon bei 220 Euro

Software: Fifa04 (ab dort für Tastaturgamer unspielbar gewurden wenn man mit den besten mithalten wollte, vorher war das kein Problem für mich, davon abgesehen ist das Gameplay in 09 immernoch so dämlich wie in 04 - Pro Fifa zocker gibt es kaum, alles Buguser - gähn wie langweilig)


----------



## Bobolicious (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Aufjeden Fall Crysis und Two Worlds und so... schrecklich einfach SCHRECKLICH


----------



## dflv-Impact (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Meine persönliche Reihenfolge der letzten Jahre... 

Platz 4: Gothic 3
Trotz der Bugs habe ich 20 Stunden durchgehalten. Nach diversen Abstürzen war ich aber irgendwann so gefrustet das ich es nicht mehr angerührt haben.
Platz 3: Oblivion
Was soll daran Spaß machen? Versteh ich ich die ach so rasanten Kämpfe? Naja egal, andere mögen es ich hab ungefähr 7 Stunden durchgehalten und es dann nie wieder angerührt.
Platz 2: Hellgate London
Games for Windows haha. Das das unter Vista überhaupt lief kam nach diversen Patches ja fast schon einen Wunder gleich. Naja immerhin noch 5 Stunden gespielt und festgestellt das ich nie wieder reine Hack&Slay Spiele ala Diablo spielen werde.
Platz 1: Silent Hunter III
Nach der ersten Feindfahrt wurde das Spiel gelöscht.

Es gibt sicher jeder Menge Spiele die wesentlich schlechter sind, keine Frage aber als braver PC Games Leser bleibe ich davon hoffentlich auch in Zukunft verschont. Die oben genannten Titel haben mich insofern enttäuscht, das ich erwartet hätte, das sie mir mehr Spaß machen.
Mir würde es mit den Sims oder Spore genau so gehen, nur da weis ich vorher schon das ich an sowas keinen Spaß habe und lass es deswegen gleich bleiben.


----------



## Vini (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

The Witcher - Probleme sind ja bekannt. Dann wollte ich die EE installieren. Ging absolut nicht. Keine Hilfe vom Entwickler geschweige noch von Atari. Frechheit.
 

Noch ein Wort zu Bioshock - Eins der besten Spiele die die Welt gesehen hat. Ich warte auf den zweiten Teil.


----------



## Meisterkleister (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ok, ich will mal nicht nur am Thema vorbeireden - meine Flop-Spiele der näheren Vergangenheit:

*-Bioshock*
+Sau geiler Stil, schöne Grafik, so Details wie die Tagebücher waren klasse
+höchst langweilige, stupide und ständige Kämpfe, nervige Alarmanlagen, sterile Umgebung, "Fähigkeiten" geklaut von anderen Spielen. Hat mich nie reingezogen, ergo schon nach kurzer Spielzeit enttäuscht aufgehört. Da rockte ein System Shock 2 dagegen förmlich.

*Gothic 3*
Muss ich nicht erläutern, denke ich. Habs mir bei Erscheinen gekauft und Autogramm von Herrn KaiRo geholt, mein Urlaub hatte zufällig gerade begonnen. Junge, war ich froh, als ich wieder entspannt Arbeiten konnte ...

*Driv3er Dry*
Wie kann man bloß so einen vermurksten drecks-GTA-Klon aus dem Ding bauen? Da hat doch bestimmt jemand aus dem Marketing, der keinen blassen hatte bestimmt: "Hey, da müssen Fußpassagen rein ..."
Eigentlich liegt die Stärke der Driver-Reihe in den sehr geilen, atmosphärischen, obercoolen Verfolgungsjagden, mit Geballer, Bösen Buben, Polizei und dem zwangsweise bösen Undercover-Cop! Nun spielt man einen Bösen, Höhepunkt der schlechten Story: Irgend wann landet man in  der Gegenwart und zuckelt statt in kultigen Muscle-Cars in charmlosen Plastikbomber-Frauenkleinwagen (sorry, soll keine Beleidigung sein - das ganze Spiel setzt ja auch nur auf Klischees) dahin. Grottig!


----------



## svd (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Puh, habe früher auch viel Geld für Budgettitel aus dem Fenster geworfen.
Dank der Finanzkrise, wo nun jeder Cent (und Toilettenpapier  ) einmal umgedreht wird, konnte ich mir dieses Verhalten einigermaßen abgewöhnen.

Zu den übelsten Gurken gehörten Titel wie "*Die Hard: Nakatomi Plaza*". "Schön, wenigstens ist Manfred Lehmann dabei", hab ich gedacht. Nachdem ich den schrecklichen Gruber gehört habe, ist das Spiel schon von der Platte geflogen.
"*Flying Corps*", lief auf "moderneren" PCs (damals K6-II und VoodooII) schon nicht mehr ordentlich. 
"*Contract J.A.C.K*" war eine bittere Enttäuschung. 
"*Gene Troopers"*. Ich schaudere, ich schaudere. 
In "*Oni*" konnte ich die Tastaturbelegung nicht ändern (als Linkshänder ganz übel).
"*Yager*" ließ sich mit nem Wingman Extreme nicht vernünftig steuern.
"*Nina: "Was weiß ich" Chronicles*". Ich glaube, es gab nicht mal eine Sprungtaste!
"*Sniper: Path of Vengeance*". Für den Euro hätt ich einen Einkaufswagen bekommen!
"*Men of Valor*". Weiß nicht, da hat was gefehlt. Spielspaß vielleicht?
Und "*SoF1*" (darf das genannt werden?) fand ich eigentlich auch blöd...

Am meisten ärgere ich mich aber über eine *GameCard* für *WoW*. Die ist nämlich nicht mit meiner US Version kompatibel. Nun liegt sie aufgerubbelt hier rum, natürlich nicht benützt, und ich werde sie nicht mehr los.


----------



## FPS-Freak (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Also mein größter Fehlkauf (zumindest in diesem jahr) war eindeutig FAR CRY 2. Was hab ich mich auf das Game gefreut. Sooo lange hab ich es sehnsüchtig erwartet. Und dann DAS. Eine total billige Konsolenportierung welche absolut nichts drauf hat und allein schon wegen diesen "Kopierschutz" boykottiert werden sollte. Ich kann (außer der hübschen Grafik für gute Performance, und den Map-Editor) absolut NICHTS positives über das Game berichten. Total leblose Gegend, unendliche lange Fahrten zu Missionen, welche ständig von diesen scheiß Wachposten unterbrochen werden, u.v.m. lassen den Spielspaß einfach zu tief sinken. Ich muss mich richtig "zwingen" es zu spielen. O man, ich wünschte ich hätte mein Geld, welches ich für diesen Dreck ausgegeben habe, wieder zurück, dann würde ich mir jetzt stattdessen Left4Dead kaufen. Denn da hat mich schon die Demo richtig beeindruckt.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Matrix,AREA51,James Bond Nightfire,Breed,...
gibt einige.
Grüße!


----------



## tadL (26. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Sämtliche EA Spiele
Unreal Serie


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				tadL am 26.11.2008 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Sämtliche EA Spiele




"sämtliche" impliziert "mehrere".
vielleicht solltest du dann einfach nicht mehr zu ea spielen greifen, oder stehst du drauf, dich zu ärgern?


----------



## der-jo (26. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				dflv-Impact am 25.11.2008 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> spielen werde.
> Platz 1: Silent Hunter III
> Nach der ersten Feindfahrt wurde das Spiel gelöscht.



sehr stichhaltige aussage   

Aber wie bereits jemand sagte:
Wer Simulationen kauft, und Casual-action erwartet, wird enttäuscht... aber da kann dann das Game nix für

Silent Hunter III FTW


----------



## comanderk (26. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Frontlines Fuel of War


----------



## Jojoselavi (26. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				tadL am 26.11.2008 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Sämtliche EA Spiele


wow, hätte nicht gedacht, dass EA nur schlechte Spiele rausgebracht hat/ rausbringt


----------



## kutty (26. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Racedriver Grid: Sieht gut aus ist aber unspielbar, mit Tastatur nicht steuerbar und Lenkrad wurde nicht richtig erkannt, somit stand ich am Start und alle zogen an mir vorbei.

Ähnlich: Colin McRae Dirt, auch Hammergrafik aber bescheidene Steuerung

=> Codemasters Rennspiele kommen vorerst nicht mehr auf meine Festplatte


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Jojoselavi am 26.11.2008 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> tadL am 26.11.2008 09:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und dass er sie alle gekauft hat, ist auch erstaunlich.


----------



## Mothman (26. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				HanFred am 26.11.2008 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jojoselavi am 26.11.2008 13:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das erinnert mich an das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in Kombination mit dem hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night-fish (26. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein grösster Fehlkauf dieses Jahr war wohl Sacred 2. Auf den ersten Blickt wirkt das Spiel noch recht gut, aber nach einiger Zeit, und einige Zeit ist hier sehr viel weniger Zeit als man meinen würde, wiederholt es sich extrem stark. Der Charakter spielt sich auf level 50 nicht anders als auf level 150 und auch sonst ändert sich nichts mehr. Das, gepaart mit einer level-geschwindigkeit wie man sie sonst nur aus MMOs kennt töten den letzten Rest an Motivation. Sammelwut wie man sie von Diablo 2 kennt kommt bei den schlecht designten Items mit denen Ascaron den Spieler bedenkt auch nicht auf, nicht dass es irgendetwas geben würde wozu man gute Items brauchen würde... Das einzige was mir wirklich positiv aufgefallen ist, ist die doch schmucke Grafik, aber das allein reicht langfristig eben hinten und vorne nicht. Das reicht gerade soweit dass ich Depp mir denke "Hey, sieht gut aus, muttu kaufen!"...


----------



## Yougle (26. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Weiß nicht was ihr gegen Two Worlds und Racedriver Grid habt.. Beides tolle Spiele meiner Meinung nach. Und ja, Recedriver Grid ist mit Tastatur wunderbar spielbar!

Aber mir ist noch ein Fehlkauf eingefallen: Red Faction 2.
Den ersten Teil zähle ich zu den geilsten Shootern (vor allem Multiplayer) überhaupt, aber der zweite Teil war einfach so extrem konsolenlastig.. unspielbar..

Bevor ich mir Red Faction 3 zuleg brauch ich ne demo..


----------



## Kissaki0 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Far Cry 2,
größter Fehlkauf den ich jemals getätigt habe.
Mein letzte Ubisoft Titel für lange Zeit!


----------



## Tschoppo (26. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

SPORE WAR KACKE!!!!!!!!!

Gott ich hab daran geglaubt, von Anfang an 2006 auf der E3 sah das ganze so genial aus und dieser Kreaturenedeitor bei Spore Labor hat mich so fasziniert und dann, dann kauf ich mir die Collectors Edition und sehe: Dieses Game ist MÜLL und die Zellenphase bringt am meisten Spaß.


----------



## Horst--one (28. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

UT3 und The Witcher


----------



## Done320 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Need For Speed Undercover, ich habe bis jetzt jedes gespielt aber das ist mit  Abstand der aller schlechteste Teil der Serie ! Da war Pro Street noch besser ! Aber leider kommt ja von EA seit Most Wanted kein gescheites NFS mehr.


----------



## Ebb-Knarrknie (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

The Witcher

....sagenhaft hohl für den ganzen Aufstand, den man deswgen gemacht hatte


----------



## Ebb-Knarrknie (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Brokensword am 18.11.2008 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellgate London
> 
> Tja von nem richtigen Kauf kann man hier nicht reden, da man das Spiel kostenlos bekommen hat, wenn man sich Crysis gekauft hat
> Anfangs wars nicht schlecht, weil ich des mit meinem Clan zusammengespielt haben, aber dann kam diese Abonnenten Bevorzugung bzw. dass die neue Welten und Items bekommen haben und die nicht Abonnenten konnten da allein durch die Gegend ziehen, weil man nicht in die anderen Gebiete kann
> ...


----------



## Ebb-Knarrknie (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Brokensword am 18.11.2008 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellgate London
> 
> Tja von nem richtigen Kauf kann man hier nicht reden, da man das Spiel kostenlos bekommen hat, wenn man sich Crysis gekauft hat
> Anfangs wars nicht schlecht, weil ich des mit meinem Clan zusammengespielt haben, aber dann kam diese Abonnenten Bevorzugung bzw. dass die neue Welten und Items bekommen haben und die nicht Abonnenten konnten da allein durch die Gegend ziehen, weil man nicht in die anderen Gebiete kann
> ...




Wie kann man denn Hellgate-London umsonst bekommen, wenn man sich Crysis gekauft hat??(*interessiert..*)


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Ebb-Knarrknie am 29.11.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> The Witcher
> 
> ....sagenhaft hohl für den ganzen Aufstand, den man deswgen gemacht hatte




mega LOL


----------



## Ebb-Knarrknie (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				bumi am 18.11.2008 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> - Baldurs Gate
> Ja, viele würden mich dafür gerne schlagen - aber ich mag das Spiel einfach nicht. Voller Vorfreude hab ich mir die grosse Box mitsamt AddOn besorgt und sogleich installiert. Doch dann folgte die Ernüchterung: die Grafik war ansich hübsch, jedoch bei weitem zu steril. Mit dem Kampfsystem konnte ich mich anfreunden, jedoch nicht damit, dass man als Einzelkämpfer nicht den Hauch einer Chance hatte - und für Partyrollenspiele bin ich irgendwie nicht geschaffen. Hinzu kam die grauenvolle deutsche Sprachausgabe, sofern vorhanden. Denn Textwüsten mag ich ebenso wenig. Mir war das Spiel insgesamt einfach viel zu trocken



Sehr interessant.. hat das keine überzeugende Atmosphäre bei dir erzeugt? Von der Sprachausgabe gabs ja nich viel, nur die ersten Sätze von wichtigen Gesprächen gesprochen und dann dieser "falsche Satz" von wegen Gruppensammlung wenn du den Bildschirm verlassen hast, hmm

Also bei mir hat dieses Sterile Neugierde erzeugt und auf den Inhalt konzentriert, der dann nachher gut wurde...naja, is mal gut zu erfahren, wie andere Spieler Lieblingsspiele beurteilen. 

P.S.:Aber das mit der Party hast du schon Recht, alleine schaffst dus nich.


----------



## Ebb-Knarrknie (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				IWatchedMyDreamsDie am 20.11.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein größter Fehlkauf war eindeutig *Diablo2*.
> Da bekommt dieses Spiel solche Traumwertungen und wird von Medien sowie Spielern hoch gelobt und dann entpuppt es sich auf dem heimischen Rechner als einschläfernde Klickorgie ohne Sinn und Verstand. Durch ewig gleiche Gänge laufen und ewig gleiche Gegner mit den ewig gleichen Mausklicks zu bearbeiten nur um irgendwelche Gegenstände zu sammeln, die mich kein Bisschen interessieren -da hatte selbst Moorhuhn mehr Tiefgang.
> Ich hab ja die Theorie, Diablo2-Spieler sind die Art von Menschen, die einem Mädchen beim ersten Date ihre Briefmarkensammlung zeigen




Geil alter, die Sammelidee hat bei dir nich gezogen(!)....hab ich ja noch nie gehört...cool.


----------



## Ebb-Knarrknie (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ebb-Knarrknie am 29.11.2008 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jedem das seine, würde ich sagen. Wenn du auf solche Spiele stehst, bitteschön. Vielleich passen sie ja zu dir?... lohl.


----------



## Aggrobot (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Fehlkäufe hatte ich mehrere: Silent Hill 2: Die Menüs sind kaum bedienbar, da Konsolenumsetzung. Stundenlang habe ich meine Spielfigur in Silent Hill umherlaufen lassen, aber irgendwie kam die Story nicht in Gang. Tödliche Langeweile! 
Hitman 2: Silent Assassin ist reproduzierbar jedesmal an einer bestimmten Stelle abgestürzt, der Support konnte nicht helfen und patchen hat auch nix gebracht.
Half-Life 2 und Episode One: mit STEAM nur herumgeärgert: bei fast jedem Start wurden ungefragt riesige Updates heruntergeladen, die den eigentlichen Spielstart bis zu 20 Minuten herauszögerten, nervige deutsche Sprachausgabe, das enttäuschende Ende des Grundspiels, hier hatte ich ähnliches wie seinerzeit im ersten Teil erwartet, das für mich nach wie vor den besten Shootern aller Zeiten zählt.  Zur Episode One: ist regelmässig an einer Stelle in einem Fahrstuhl irgendwann nach dem Tiefgaragenlevel abgeschmiert. Musste Steam und damit auch die Spiele mehrfach neu installieren, weil die Spiele in derselben Partition wie Steam installiert werden mußten und der Platz irgendwann nicht mehr reichte, damit waren auch alle Savegames verschwunden. Steam-Dreck kommt mir nicht mehr auf den Rechner.
Übersoldier muß ich noch nennen: Zwar billig gekauft, war wohl (zu Recht) ein Ladenhüter, aber trotzdem sein Geld nicht wert. Krude zusammengeklaut aus Half-Life 2 (die russische Partisanin sieht sogar aus wie Alyx Vance) und Return to Castle Wolfenstein, langweiliges Gameplay & die Gegner schießen zu gut


----------



## Tommy-79 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

@Redaktion Schreibt doch bitte zu jedem Bild auch drunter, um welches Spiel es sich handelt, bei dreien fehlt dies jedenfalls komplett. Und die Rechtschreibfehler (damit meine ich keine Abkürzungen oder Dialekte) könntet ihr auch korrigieren  Nun aber zum Topic:

Mein persönlicher Fehlkauf war GTR. Ich habe schon viele Rennspiele gespielt, doch mit dieser Steuerung im Simulations-Modus kam ich einfach nicht zurecht, zumal mir da doch einige Fahrhilfen gefehlt haben. Manche können´s, ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## Speedynick (30. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Der enttäuschende Totalfehlkauf war dieses Jahr Need For Speed "Pro Street".

Tolle Grafik aber das Spielkonzept eher enttäuschend. Kein Vergleich zu "Most Wandet" !! Nach Erledigung der Einstiegsrunden wollte nicht sorecht Spass aufkommen da die Steuerung der Fahrzeuge  besonders im Abschlusslauf immer mehr für Frust sorgte.
Außerdem wenn ich nur Runden drehen will kann ich ja gleich Formel 1 kaufen. 
Absolut keine Empfehlung und dann auch noch die ständige Onlineaktivierung.


----------



## Jojoselavi (30. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Speedynick am 30.11.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Der enttäuschende Totalfehlkauf war dieses Jahr Need For Speed "Pro Street".
> 
> Tolle Grafik aber das Spielkonzept eher enttäuschend. Kein Vergleich zu "Most Wandet" !! Nach Erledigung der Einstiegsrunden wollte nicht sorecht Spass aufkommen da die Steuerung der Fahrzeuge  besonders im Abschlusslauf immer mehr für Frust sorgte.
> Außerdem wenn ich nur Runden drehen will kann ich ja gleich Formel 1 kaufen.
> Absolut keine Empfehlung und dann auch noch die ständige Onlineaktivierung.


dann kann ich dir nicht empfehlen, Undercover zu kaufen. Das ist nämlich nochmal schlechter


----------



## Kainto (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

GTA 4 !!!!!! so ein verbugtes game habe ich in meinem ganzen leben noch nicht gespielt


----------



## Schneiper (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

meins war wohl kane & lynch, habs mir letzte woche gekauft, zum glück von der pyramide. Konnte bisher maximal eine halbe stunde ohne absturz spielen, nen patch ist seid januar angekündigt, wird aber denke ich nie erscheinen. Koop nur an einem rechner und (wie bei gta4) nur mit x-box360 pad. Vom fehlenden Key bei der Pyramidenversion für den Online-Multiplayer will ich garnich reden.


----------



## marboso (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Für mich als begeisterter DSA-Spieler war Drakensang eine Riesenenttäuschung. 
Man spricht davon endlich mal wieder ein klassisches Rollenspiel zu bringen und dann besteht der Größtteil des Spiels aus sinnlosen Kämpfen gegen irgendwelche Schwertfuttermonster. Da hätte ich gleich Titan's Quest nochmal durchschaffen können, das war wesentlich motivierender und es tut wenigstens net so, als wolle es storylastig sein. 
Die Story selbst is zwar ganz nett, aber nicht vergleichbar mit den Vorgängern, deren Story wirklich brillant war.
Und ich hätte lieber eine stärkere Orientierung am Originalregelwerk und an den Originalgegnerwerten gesehen (Gegner mit mehr als 100 LP gibt es in DSA so gut wie gar nicht - Radon verteilt aber die LP an die Gegner anscheinend wie's ihnen Spaß macht)
Mag ja sein, dass man damit eine größere Einsteigerfreundlichkeit erreicht. Aber man wollte ja bewusst auch DSA-Fans begeistern und das hat man IMHO nicht geschafft. Is schon ein Witz, dass sich das angekündigte Action-RPG nach bisherigen Infos detaillierter dranhalten soll als das angeblich so klassische Rollenspiel...


----------



## Whisky1982 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ganz klar GTA IV

So einen Mist zu releasen ist an Frechheit nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## Newsmaker (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Pah, geht weg mit euren Spielen ^^

STALKER : Clear Sky`s  toppt alles weg


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ich denke meine wahl fällt auf Gangsters. Fragt mich nicht welcher Teufel mich dazu geritten hat, dieses Spiel (zum Vollpreis wohlgemerkt) zu erwerben oder was ich erwartet hab.
Auf jeden fall war es einfach nur langweilig und schlicht und ergreifend schlecht und ist nach kürzester Zeit von meiner Platte geflogen


----------



## David1978 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Hallo gibts hier auch Redakteure, die das was hier veröffentlicht wird mal überprüfen?

Man erfährt warum ein game schrott ist, und man sieht auch ein schönes Bild, aber wie es heisst muss im dunkeln bleiben? Oder was geht ab?

Größter Fehlkauf? Meine neuste Graka! Davon abgesehen, GTA4 weil ich das nun doch besser zusammen mit der neuen hardware im nächsten jahr hätte kaufen sollen, wo es dann wohl schon auf dem Krabbeltisch gelandet wäre.

Andere große entäuschungen : Halo 1, im ersten Viertel frustriert aufegeben. Spiele in denen die Gegner solange immer und immer wieder auftauchen ohne das ein Ende in sicht ist ist mir ein kraus.
Da passt auch COD 5 gut rein, wenn ich es mir kaufen würde. 1 Milliarde Chinesen gibts wohl aber Japaner auf jedenfall nicht die da aus den Löchern immer wieder raus kommen.


----------



## GONZI (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Bei mir ist es ganz klar Fallout 3 , so eine Müllhalde dermasen zu hypen um dann die Menschheit mit dem wohl verbugtesten Spiel zu beleidigen find ich extremst beleidigend  . Die Hauptquests kann man ohne Probleme durchzocken und somit das Spiel in 6 Stunden ausspielen , aber das kann ja nicht der Sinn sein bei so einer riesigen Speilwelt , da will man ja auch mal den rest erforschen , allerdings geht dass schlecht wenn das kack Spiel alle 5 min im Wasteland den Dienst quittiert und das auch noch OHNE FEHLERMELDUNG  peinlich peinlch , ich versteh auch nicht wieso die Pcgames vom Kauf GTA4 abrät aber von Fallout 3 nicht , das ja anscheinend auch nicht ohne ist


----------



## Titato (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war auf jeden Fall Medal of Honor: Airborne. So ein mieses und vorallem kurzes (!) Spiel ist mir schon lange nicht untergekommen. Die Präsentation seitens EA war wie gewohnt bombastisch, umso größer war die Enttäuschung, als ich es angespielt habe. hab's für 5 Euro weiterverkauft und hab mir davon 'nen Döner geholt und der war sein Geld wert!


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				GONZI am 09.12.2008 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist es ganz klar Fallout 3 , so eine Müllhalde dermasen zu hypen um dann die Menschheit mit dem wohl verbugtesten Spiel zu beleidigen find ich extremst beleidigend  . Die Hauptquests kann man ohne Probleme durchzocken und somit das Spiel in 6 Stunden ausspielen , aber das kann ja nicht der Sinn sein bei so einer riesigen Speilwelt , da will man ja auch mal den rest erforschen , allerdings geht dass schlecht wenn das kack Spiel alle 5 min im Wasteland den Dienst quittiert und das auch noch OHNE FEHLERMELDUNG  peinlich peinlch , ich versteh auch nicht wieso die Pcgames vom Kauf GTA4 abrät aber von Fallout 3 nicht , das ja anscheinend auch nicht ohne ist


Schonmal überlegt ob die Probleme bei dir liegen und nicht am spiel ? Schonmal alle Teriber akutalisiert. Weil das spiel ist fast komplett bugfrei....
Und das sag nicht nur ich, sondern die Community ist sich da weitestgehend einig (wird sogar oft als Vorbild hergezogen, wenn es darum geht bugfreie Spiele zu veröffentlichen)


----------



## boss3D (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Oblivion - Shivering Isles ...

Am Anfang hat das Add-On noch richtig Spaß gemacht, aber spätestens ab dem Moment, wo ich feststellen musste, dass die Gegend mit geisteskranken Wesen bevölkert ist, dachte ich, ich bin im falschen Film. Irgendwie hat Shivering Isles meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht zu Oblivion gepasst. Die verbesserte Grafik konnte über die mehr, als sinnlose Story auch nicht hinweg täuschen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DaRobertus (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Was gibt es jetzt ein PES 2008 und Diablo 2 auszusetzen. Hört bitte auf, Meisterwerke in den Dreck zu ziehen, da ist wirklich nicht nett den Spielern gegenüber


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				DaRobertus am 09.12.2008 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es jetzt ein PES 2008 und Diablo 2 auszusetzen. Hört bitte auf, Meisterwerke in den Dreck zu ziehen, da ist wirklich nicht nett den Spielern gegenüber


Oooh die armen Spiele können einem auch echt leid tun.....   
Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass nicht jeder diese "meisterwerke" toll findet (oder gar finden muss). Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass gerade wenn man ein Spiel aufgrund der tollen Wertungen und großen Beliebtheit bei der Community kauft, die Enttäuschung umso größer sein kann ?


----------



## lars159 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Turning Point: Fall of Liberty 
50€ für ein total verkorgstes spiel Bugs und miese Grafik ,dabei hätte es richtig rut werden können.


----------



## Italyboy (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

@ El_Cativo: Dann mach bitte ein Screenshot von jedem Spiel und stells hier rein. Deiner Logik nach ist nämlich so jedes Spiel hier vertretbar.


----------



## Fubarli (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Ich hab Titan Quest Gold aus der Softwarepyramide vor zwei Wochen gekauft.

Beide beiliegenden CD keys haben nicht gefunzt. Eine Frechheit ist das! Ein böser Keygen hat dann mein gekauftes Game zum laufen gebracht. 

Die anderen noch so grottigen Spiele ließen sich (wenigstens) installieren.


----------



## SpyFoxy (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

ganz klar gothic 3 ......


----------



## GONZI (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				El_Cativo am 09.12.2008 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> GONZI am 09.12.2008 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lol du es wohl nie gespielt oder? und stell mal nen link rein wo die Community das Spiel lobt       aber das du Gangsters gekauft hast sagt ja wohl alles


----------



## memberx1 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				El_Cativo am 09.12.2008 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> DaRobertus am 09.12.2008 22:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Italyboy am 10.12.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> @ El_Cativo: Dann mach bitte ein Screenshot von jedem Spiel und stells hier rein. Deiner Logik nach ist nämlich so jedes Spiel hier vertretbar.


Logischerweise ist es das auch, denn das hier ist mal wieder ein "Über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten" - Thread. Diablo 2 und PES interessieren mich persönlich kein bisschen, und hätte ich mir die zugelegt, wären das für mich Fehlkäufe gewesen, völlig unabhängig davon, wieviele hunderttausend Leute das Spiel genial finden und welche gigantischen Wetungen es eingeheimst hat.

Zum Topic: Mein größter Fehlkauf war "Die Sims"... sowas von dermaßen Langweilig, meiner Ansicht nach völlig ungenügende Kontrolle über die Spielfigur, kein ernsthaftes Spielziel und so weiter. Es ist mir völlig schleierhaft, wie dieses Spiel sich so großer Beliebtheit erfreuen konnte. Der zweite Teil war um längen besser (was kein so großes Lob ist wie es auf den ersten Blick erscheinen mag  ), und hat mir sogar ein paar Stunden Spass gemacht, aber da sind noch tausende Dinge verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## Markus16 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Für mich stalker clear sky.
der erste teil war in ordnung, doch clear sky verlor irgendwie die athmosphäre des ersten teills


----------



## Markus16 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

auf platz 2 steht bei mir ganz klar :crysis.
es ist nicht das genre, ich liebe ego shooter, ich liebe auch action, aber irgendwie macht crysis einfach keinen 
spaß.


----------



## megagamer100 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

ganz klar NFS Pro Street. Also echt Undercover kauf ich mir nicht. Pro Street nach 1:40 h Langweilig immer das Gleiche totaler "Festplatten Verschwender" oder "Unützes Laufwerk abnutzen" also echt.


----------



## El_Cativo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				GONZI am 10.12.2008 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> lol du es wohl nie gespielt oder?


doch habe ich und komplett bugfrei   


> und stell mal nen link rein wo die Community das Spiel lobt


Ich bin jetzt ehrlich gesagt zu faul das nochmal genau rauszusuchen. aber beispielsweise in den threads über das GTA IV Debakel wurde Fallout 3 mehrfach positiv erwähnt als Gegenbeispiel.
außerdem empfehl ich dir den [Sammelthread] Fallout 3 - Meininungen und Bewertungen dort sind die Meinungen doch überwiegend positiv.
Und allgemein halten sich die Posts und Beschwerden über technische Probleme im Fallout 3 Forum im für neue Blockbuster spiele normalen/eher geringen Rahmen


----------



## El_Cativo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				Italyboy am 10.12.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> @ El_Cativo: Dann mach bitte ein Screenshot von jedem Spiel und stells hier rein. Deiner Logik nach ist nämlich so jedes Spiel hier vertretbar.


Streit ich garnicht ab....ich halte es sogar für absolut warscheinlich das jedes beliebige Spiel von irgendjemandem als gigantischer Fehlkauf betrachtet wird....


----------



## megagamer100 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				El_Cativo am 10.12.2008 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Italyboy am 10.12.2008 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau


----------



## HarryX (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

crysis war mein größter fehlkauf und juiced 2.
crysis is grafik gut aber mehr auch nicht, juiced 2 war der totale schund, vom gameplay bis hin zur grafik.


----------



## DrJPolito (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Farenheit
Ich weiss bis heute nicht, wie man dieses Spiel auf dem PC spielen kann. Die Steuerung ist einfach nicht PC tauglich. Nachdem ich im Tutoriell nicht weiterkam!!! habe ich mir einen XBox Controller für den PC gekauft, weil ich dachte, der ist am bekanntesten. Dann habe ich festgestellt, das der auch nur halbherzig unterstützt wird und man das Spiel, das sehr viel Wert auf die Steuerung legt,  ebenfalls nicht spielen kann. Wie gesagt, bis heiute weiss ich nicht ob dieses Spiel jemals jemand auf dem PC gespielt hat.


----------



## Fraiser_ (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

es gibt immer einen typen dem der eine oder andere top-titel nicht gefällt.... ziemlich durch persönlichen geschmack gefärbtes thema


----------



## El_Cativo (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				DrJPolito am 11.12.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, bis heiute weiss ich nicht ob dieses Spiel jemals jemand auf dem PC gespielt hat.


Ich   
Habs mir mal für nen 10er rausgelassen
Muss allerdings zugeben dass ich es nicht sehr lange gespielt habe. Nicht weil das Spiel mir missfallen hat, aber ich bin irgendwie nie wirklich dazu gekommen.....
Hmm sollte es vielleicht mal wieder auspacken 
Und ja, die Steuerung ist mit Maus + Tastatur wirklich etwas hakelig


----------



## HanFred (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				El_Cativo am 11.12.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja, die Steuerung ist mit Maus + Tastatur wirklich etwas hakelig


kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
ich hab's ohne grössere probleme durchgespielt. mit maus und tastatur.


----------



## El_Cativo (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*



			
				HanFred am 11.12.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab's ohne grössere probleme durchgespielt. mit maus und tastatur.


Hmmm.....vielleicht ist es einfach eine Gewöhnungsfrage, wie gesagt habs nicht besonders lang gespielt.
Ich seh schon ich muss es wirklich mal wieder auspacken   , denn gute/interessante Ansätze hab ich auch in der kurzen Spielzeit schon entdeckt.


----------



## stawacz79 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

ganz klar GTA4,muss ich mehr sagen...


----------



## MrKnaller (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Turning Point Fall of Liberty....
Ich fand die Story-Idee und die Präsentation auf der Website
http://www.codemasters.de/turningpoint/index.php?territory=German
 so geil, das ich dachte, das es nen Hammer Spiel wird! 

Und dann hab ich leider sofort gekauft, ohne auf den Test der PCGames zu warten....ICH IDIOT!!!! :-/


----------



## Bloody-Deed (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Es gibt nur wenig was ich bereue bis jetzt getan zu haben und eins der Sachen ist mir Gothic 3 gekauft zu haben. Ich hätte mich schlagen können. So Gothic vernarrt weil die ersten beiden Spiele + Erweiterung nach meiner sicht soooo geil waren und ich begeistert von den Möglichkeiten und der Story von drei das ich Vollidiot mir das direkt gekauft habe.
Nach ellenlange Frustabbau an meiner Tastatur nach dem Spielen ist das Spiel im Regal gelandet. Den scheiß kann man noch nicht mal in Ebay verkaufen, dass kann keine Käufer und vorallem ich als Verkäufer niemanden antun.


----------



## rencarl (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Im Moment ist es "Alone in the dark". Ich habe es mir aufgrund der tollen Atmosphäre gekauft. Beim ersten Anspielen hatte ich ziemliche Schwierigkeiten mit der Steuerung und das Spiel hat mich schnell frustriert. Daher habe ich es erst mal an die Seite gelegt. Nach einigen Tagen wollte ich es noch mal versuchen. Ich hatte bis dahin absolut nichts an meinem Spielerechner geändert. Beim Starten des Spiels wird jetzt immer ein Fehler in der alone.exe angezeigt. Neuinstallationen brachten nicht, und das schlimmste, einen Patch gibt es nicht und wird es vermutlich auch nie geben. Wieder mal habe ich umsonst Geld ausgegeben.


----------



## Zivo (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Wurde MAFIA hier schon geschlachtet ?


----------



## Ma-an (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Das mit Abstand schlimmste Spiel war Gears of War.
Riesen Hype, gute Bewertungen. Kann ja nicht schlecht sein, dachte ich mir.
Letzenendes 50€ in den Sand gesetzt für ein totlangweiliges und noch dazu verbuggtes Game.
Die furchtbare Steuerung tat ihr Übriges.
Knappe 15 Minuten gespielt, danach flog es wieder von der Platte.
Bestätigt mal wieder meine Meinung, dass 99% alle Konsolenportierungen für den PC Mist sind.


----------



## Weini123 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Resident Evil 5. Hab es mir nur gekauft um mit einem Kumpel zusammen Co-op zu zocken aber egal ob über LAN oder Internet er findet mich nicht und ich finde ihn nicht in den Suchergebnissen. Kann weder via Windows Live bei ihm über "Spiel beitreten" zu ihm joinen noch kann er auf eine Einladung von mir auf mein Spiel joinen. Bei anderen Leuten kann sowohl ich als auch er beitreten und auf unsere Spiele kommen auch Mitspieler nur eben nicht mein Spezi (bin hier in bayern da sagt man das so :p). Das Game mag sicher genial sein aber mit dem Computer oder mit einem Spieler der üble Monsterausrüstung, alles schon zig mal durchgespielt hat und durch die einzelnen Levels rusht als gäbs kein morgen zu spielen macht für mich keinen Spaß. Dieses Problem wird bereits in mehreren Foren diskutiert und bis jetzt gibts noch keine Lösung die für uns geklappt hätte. von mir also ein BUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHH!!!! an res evil 5


----------



## Sperkt (24. März 2011)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: PC Games will's wissen: Was war Ihr größter Fehlkauf für den PC?*

Meine Größten Fehlkäufe, ja ihr hört richtig, es waren so viele spiele angefangen bei :

*Morrowind* : geiles spiel, macht laune, wenn nicht ständig irgendein Bug wäre der das spiel versaut!
*Silent Hunter*: Sehr interessant, aber Bugs, ohne ende Bugs, versucht man es zu Patchen, läuft es entweder garnicht mehr oder es hat nocht mehr Bugs.
*Oblivion*: so was von langweilig, alles dasselbe, konnte man in Morrowind trotz schlechter programmierung noch
überraschungen erleben, wurde Oblivion , "Sterilisiert"!
*Mech Warrior 4*: Vengeance und Mercenaries, selbst im Leichten Modus kurz vor ende der Kampagne nicht spielbar man wird regelrecht Zerschoßen, und da kann man nur noch Bescheißen!
*Starship Troopers*: ein Ego Shooter mit im warsten sinne des wortes Bugs, wo man sich nach ein paar minuten langweilt.
*Flatout*: Ein auto rennen, wo sich ein 2,5 tonnen schweres fahrzeug von einer Pillone umwerfen lässt. Und rennen fahren ist auch nicht möglich denn man rauscht in teil 2 ständig in irgendein gegenstand rein, der das auto umwirft, demoliert, und von der fahrbahn schmeißt.  
*Halo*: tolles spiel, tolle grafik aber nach dem man ein Alien gesehen hat ... , was mich noch stört das man nur zwei waffen mit sich rumschleppen kann, mit geringer munition.
*Stalker*: in einer Atom verseuchten gegend .... , das haben wir doch schon mal gehört (Fallout 3 )


----------

